# Goldseeweg am Stilfserjoch für Mountainbiker gesperrt.



## mountainbikerit (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mountainbike Freunde.

Mit heutigem Tag (27.07.2009) ist der Goldseeweg vom Stilfserjoch bis zur Furkelhütte aus Schutz vor Wanderern und wg. Errosion von der Stilfser Gemeindeverwaltung gesperrt worden.

Die Bikeschule vinschgauBIKE ist heute per Fax über die Sperrung informiert worden.

Wir haben gleich den Kontakt mit den Tourismustreibenden und der Gemeinde gesucht, und hoffen um einen Termin.

Inzwischen, bitte haltet euch alle an die Sperrung.

Mehr Infos folgen unter News bei www.mountainbiker.it, www.vinschgaubike.com.

Unser Ziel wäre, zumindest eine zeitliche Öffnung des Weges, also täglich vor 09.00 Uhr in der Früh und ab 15.00 Uhr, wo nicht soviel Wanderer unterwegs sind.

Habt ihr andere Vorschläge?

Greets vom Vinschgau - ANDERE WEGE sind nicht betroffen ---


----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2009)

So ein Quark, da wollten wir in zwei Wochen runter. 

Stehen da Ranger?

Wir wollten 7:30 am Rif. Garibaldi starten, wären also mit einer zeitl. befristeten Lösung - 9:00 und ab 16:00 total einverstanden.

Frustige Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald.

P.S ist Fahrrad schieben auch verboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (27. Juli 2009)

Lt. Verordnung sind die Park- und Forstarbeiter mit der Überwachung beauftragt, was auch immer das heißen soll.

Bitte haltet euch an die Sperrung.

Matze


----------



## checkb (27. Juli 2009)

Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.  Der Goldseetrail ist sicher ein Verlust, doch denke ich mit der einen Sperrung und eine eventuelle Freigabe vor 09:00 Uhr könnte ich gut leben. 

Auf lange Sicht wird es aber sicher noch zu mehr Sperrungen kommen. 

checkb:winken


----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, dass eben ein Hauptteil auf rücksichtslose Biker zurückzuführen ist.
Am Bindelweg spielen sich ja dieselben Dramen ab.

Bin vor kurzem den Westweg ein Stück im Schwarzwald gefahren und kann erboste Wanderer schon verstehen, wenn bergab die Biker ohne Vorwarnung mit 50 Sachen an einem vorbei brettern.


----------



## ammersee (27. Juli 2009)

tja, dann geben wir halt zukünftig unser Geld nicht im Vinschgau aus.......


----------



## petzl (27. Juli 2009)

Wollte Mitte August eine Unterkunft in Trafoi klarmachen. Wenn der Goldseeweg gesperrt ist, dann müssen die halt auf mich verzichten. Diese immer und überall gleiche Reaktion, die Biker durch Totalverbote auszugrenzen, kotzt mich sowas von an.  

Das es auf dem Weg Probleme gibt, ist mir klar. Warum muß man dann aber den Weg gleich ganz sperren? Die Lösung mit den Uhrzeiten finde ich ganz vernünftig.


----------



## mg! (27. Juli 2009)

hmmm - der GoldseeTrail ist/war auf unsere Transalp ab Freitag fest eingeplant. Wir wollten von Sta. Maria übers Stilfser Joch und den Goldsee Trail nach Stilfs. 

Hat da jemand Alternative-Vorschläge ?


----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2009)

mg! schrieb:


> hmmm - der GoldseeTrail ist/war auf unsere Transalp ab Freitag fest eingeplant. Wir wollten von Sta. Maria übers Stilfser Joch und den Goldsee Trail nach Stilfs.
> 
> Hat da jemand Alternative-Vorschläge ?


 

wie wolltet ihr denn von St. Maria aufs Stilfser Joch? Val Mora oder Umbrail?


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

ist doch so gesehen wurscht.


----------



## mg! (27. Juli 2009)

wir wollten eigentlich über den Umbrail - aber aufgrund der aktuellen Situation bin ich da unglaublich flexibel 

Problem ist, dass wir unsere Unterkünfte schon gebucht haben.  Wir kommen über den Pass Costainas und übernachten in Sta. Maria. Die nächste ÜBernachtung ist dann Stilfs um von da aus übers MAdritschjoch zu fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2009)

wurscht?

Dös Radond - Val mora - bocca di pendanolo - Bochetta di Forcola - Umbrail - Stilfser Joch

ist ein bisschen anders als über 

Asphalt den Umbrail hoch schrubben.

aber das ist jetzt hier sicherlich off-topic

Vom Stilfser Joch runter nach Stilfs gibts nur als Alternative zum Goldesstrail nur die Passstrasse, aber das ist keine Alternative.


----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2009)

mg! schrieb:


> wir wollten eigentlich über den Umbrail - aber aufgrund der aktuellen Situation bin ich da unglaublich flexibel
> 
> Problem ist, dass wir unsere Unterkünfte schon gebucht haben. Wir kommen über den Pass Costainas und übernachten in Sta. Maria. Die nächste ÜBernachtung ist dann Stilfs um von da aus übers MAdritschjoch zu fahren ...


 

dann würde ich wie oben über Dös Radond- Val Mora - Lago die Cancano - Bocca di Pendanolo - Bochetta di Forcola - Umbrail - aufs Stilfser Joch und dann die Passstrasse runter.
So hättet ihr wahrlich genügend Trails vom Feinsten, dann kann man auch den Sinkflug auf Asphalt verschmerzen. Der Schotteranteil ist dann hoch genug 

Sind roundabout 1800 - 1900 HM (also für Madritschjöchler ein Katzensprung 

Haltet den Vorbau steif


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juli 2009)

Echt traurig. 
Bin den Trail die letzten Jahre immer am autofreien Stilfser Joch gefahren. 
Da taten einem die Wanderer wirklich leid.


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

@ mg!: könnt / wollt ihr eine der übernachtungen umbuchen?


----------



## mg! (27. Juli 2009)

eben- und genau diese nicht vorhandene Alternative vom Stilfser Joch nach Stilfs runter suche ich 

Im Prinzip muss ich - jetzt da der Goldsee Trail raus ist - auch gar nicht mehr zwangsläufig aufs Stilfser Joch. Muss irgendwie halbwegs schön von Sta. Maria nach Stilfs kommen - Ansonsten muss ich gröber umplanen inklusive Übernachtungs-Stornierungen ...

Die alternative Auffahrt zum Stilfser Joch schaue ich mir nachher mal auf der Karte an ...

@dubbel : ungern - aber wenns keine Alternative gibt, dann muss das wohl ...


----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo, mg!, damit du mal einen Eindruck bekommst geh mal zum Thread die schönsten Single Trails #26 runter zum Beitrag von gloshabigur.

RedOrbiter hat auch sehr nette Bildchen. (Bocca di Pendanolo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (27. Juli 2009)

Zorro123 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass eben ein Hauptteil auf rücksichtslose Biker zurückzuführen ist.
> Am Bindelweg spielen sich ja dieselben Dramen ab.
> 
> Bin vor kurzem den Westweg ein Stück im Schwarzwald gefahren und kann erboste Wanderer schon verstehen, wenn bergab die Biker ohne Vorwarnung mit 50 Sachen an einem vorbei brettern.



Oder kurz vorher so stark mit blockierendem Hinterrad bremsen, dass sich die Wanderer ordentlich erschrecken und den Schotter an die Beine kriegen.

Das macht uns Biker riiichtig beliebt. Da muss man sich dann nicht wundern.


----------



## mg! (27. Juli 2009)

@zorro : Wenn ich aber doch über Dös Radond- Val Mora - Lago die Cancano - Bocca di Pendanolo - Bochetta di Forcola - Umbrail - aufs Stilfser Joch fahre, dann hab ich doch die schönen Trails ausschliesslich berghoch - oder sehe ich das falsch.

Sieht als alternative Auffahrt allerdings wirklich recht gut aus ....


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

wir sind's in die andere richtung gefahren: 
st maria, umbrailpass, weiter hoch zum stelvio (dort suppe und tee), wieder abfahrt zum umbrail, links weg richtung bochetta di forcola, lago cancano, weiter zum val mora, hoch zur passhöhe, abfahrt , links weg richtung valchava, sta. maria. 2200 Hm 
dann muss man zum schluss eben noch runter ins tal nach stilfs.


----------



## mg! (27. Juli 2009)

@dubbel : Also diese Rundtour ab St.Maria sieht vom Prinzip her ganz gut aus und ist bisher der beste Ersatz für den Goldsee Trail den ich unter den gegebenen Bedingungen habe ...

Wobei natürlich das Stück von Sta. Maria über Mals und Prad sicherlich eher unspannend werden könnte.

Psychologisch ist so eine Extra Schleife natürlich was ganz feines


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

Servus!
Ach, da werden sicher noch mehr gesperrt. Fahrzeiten von 09:00 bis 15:00 Uhr - was solln das bringen?

Sein tut's so, dass derartige Wege professionell betrieben werden müßten und Schäden laufend ausgebessert werden sollten. Solange aber nur darüber gebrettert wird und sich für die Erhaltung niemand zuständig fühlt, weil man einfach nicht nur ständige nehmen, sondern auch geben muß, werden derartige Trails in absehbarer Zeit sowieso ausnahmslos gesperrt. Auf Dauer gesehen werden künstliche Trails in großen Bikerregionen wie Gardasee, Ischgl, Leogang etc. über bleiben die man dann gegen Bezahlung fahren darf, damit man die Trails auch erhalten kann. Die befahrbaren Naturwege um die sich niemand kümmert werden sterben. Das Problem wird halt momentan sein, dass man kein vernünftiges Finanzierungsmodell finden kann. 

Eine, auf die Alpen aufgeteilte Maut, wie es fast alle Autobahnen außerhalb Deutschlands haben, wär schon was. Nur das müßte länderübergreifend in der EU funktionieren und jeder Wegeerhalter müßte nach dem Gießkannenprinzip Geld erhalten. Das geht nie und ohne Finanzierung der Wegeerhaltung wirds Trailfahren nimmer geben. Darf einen auch nicht wundern, denn das Alpencrossen ist ja schon eine richtige Modeerscheinung geworden. ... und nur mehr runter brettern mit Shuttleservice hat es früher auch nicht gegeben. Kurz gesagt: Der Massentourismus hat sich selbst in die Kniescheiben geschossen.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (27. Juli 2009)

Also Leute, was Ihr schon länger auf der to do-Liste habt, fahrt es jetzt, morgen könnte der Trail geschlossen sein. 

Die Bikerverbannung geht munter weiter. 
Aber das kann auch nicht die Lösung aller Probleme sein! 

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß es irgendwann, ähnlich wie beim Skilanglauf zu einer Benutzungsgebühr von vorgegebenen Trails kommen könnte. Die dann auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet sind. 
Bzw. sie werden mit Wanderverbot belegt, wie die entsprechenden Loipen im Winter.


----------



## Egmatinger (27. Juli 2009)

Ja ganau so seh ich das auch.
Vor 20 Jahren hast auch über den Gardasee drüber laufen können.
Man ist halt nur von Surfbrett zu Surfbrett gehüpft.
Das selbe Problem stellt sich jetzt mit dem Mountainbikern in den Alpen.
Auch wird sich das auf hohen Niveau einpendeln und bezahlen werden es die Nutzer.
Die Vorhaltung der Trails kostet halt Geld und die Gemeinden mit hohen Gästeaufkommen werden sich schon was einfallen lassen, damit der Urlauber seinen Spass hat.
Konrad


----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2009)

mg! schrieb:


> @zorro : Wenn ich aber doch über Dös Radond- Val Mora - Lago die Cancano - Bocca di Pendanolo - Bochetta di Forcola - Umbrail - aufs Stilfser Joch fahre, dann hab ich doch die schönen Trails ausschliesslich berghoch - oder sehe ich das falsch.
> 
> Sieht als alternative Auffahrt allerdings wirklich recht gut aus ....


 
ja die meisten höhenmeter fährst du rauf, wobei hier die meinungen auseinander gehen. dös radond - val mora lage di san giacomo fährst du runter (wird auch als ein holy trail beschrieben) von der bochetta forcola zum umbrail ebenfalls, ich finds so rum für eure runde halt logischer.

wir standen genau vor der selben diskussion und von mehreren seiten wurde uns attestiert, dass beide richtungen ihren reiz haben. wir fahrens mitte august jedenfalls im prinzip auch so rum (kommen von poschiavo, val viola, arnoga)


----------



## mg! (27. Juli 2009)

ok - ich suche gerade mit Hilfe der Karte nach einer alternativen Abfahrt vom Stilfser Joch nach Stilfs .

Hat jemand schon mal den von der Tibethütte südöstlich abgehenden und dann östlich verlaufenden 22 er Weg ( kompass Karte ) genommen. Irgendwann mündet der auf dem 13er und dieser wiederrum auf der Passstrasse ... DAnn hätte man schon etwas teer gespart ...

Irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ach, da werden sicher noch mehr gesperrt. Fahrzeiten von 09:00 bis 15:00 Uhr - was solln das bringen?
> 
> Sein tut's so, dass derartige Wege professionell betrieben werden müßten und Schäden laufend ausgebessert werden sollten. Solange aber nur darüber gebrettert wird und sich für die Erhaltung niemand zuständig fühlt, weil man einfach nicht nur ständige nehmen, sondern auch geben muß, werden derartige Trails in absehbarer Zeit sowieso ausnahmslos gesperrt. Auf Dauer gesehen werden künstliche Trails in großen Bikerregionen wie Gardasee, Ischgl, Leogang etc. über bleiben die man dann gegen Bezahlung fahren darf, damit man die Trails auch erhalten kann. Die befahrbaren Naturwege um die sich niemand kümmert werden sterben. Das Problem wird halt momentan sein, dass man kein vernünftiges Finanzierungsmodell finden kann.
> ...




Fürs biken Maut bezahlen , wo kommen wir da hin. Die Alpen sind doch kein Freudenhaus. Abzocken wo's geht!

Nicht lange fackeln, ne gute Lampe oder ein Nachsichtgerät und das Problem ist gegessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (27. Juli 2009)

> Also Leute, was Ihr schon länger auf der to do-Liste habt, fahrt es jetzt, morgen könnte der Trail geschlossen sein.


eine traurige Wahrheit 

Weiß immer noch nicht genau wo der GoldseeTrail anfängt, auch wenn wir ihn letztes Jahr schon gefahren haben. Geht das schon oben auf der Dreisprachen-Spitze los?


----------



## flyingscot (27. Juli 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Fürs biken Maut bezahlen , wo kommen wir da hin. Die Alpen sind doch kein Freudenhaus. Abzocken wo's geht!



Maut ist vielleicht das falsche Mittel, aber ich sehe das auch ähnlich wie @tiroler1973. Viele Alpenwanderwege werden z.B. von den Alpenvereinen (für Wanderer) gepflegt, finanziert u.A. von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen. Das die natürlich ungern Downhillpisten ausbessern, kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Fürs biken Maut bezahlen , wo kommen wir da hin. Die Alpen sind doch kein Freudenhaus. Abzocken wo's geht!
> 
> Nicht lange fackeln, ne gute Lampe oder ein Nachsichtgerät und das Problem ist gegessen!



Kannst du mir dann sagen wer die Wege erhalten soll? Mach nen Vorschlag. Die Erhaltung von MTB Wegen kostet ein schweine Geld. Teilweise muß Auffüll- und Baumaterial mit Hubschraubern eingeflogen werden. Wer soll das zahlen? Sag schon.

... und wer das Geld für ne Lupine hat, hat auch das Geld für irgend eine Form von Maut oder Fahrervereinigung oder sonst was in diese Richtung. So eine Vereinigung könnte sich auch um eure Trails in der BRD kümmern - lest mal die Berichte in der Rubrik - Open Trails - In der BRD werde Trails ebenfalls massenweise geschlossen.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass man bestimmte Wege nur mit einem Guide fahren darf. Diese Vereinigung von Guids muß dann auch diese Wege erhalten, weil die auch finanziell davon profitieren. Wer das nicht hat, braucht so ne Art Mautpickerl oder ist bei einem Unterstützerverein. Anders wird's nicht gehen.

... außerdem kommen Dinge wie Gruber Assist -> http://www.gruberassist.com/ auf uns zu und sollte die Autoindustrie bei Elektroautos das Problem mit den Akkus gelöst haben, haben diese Dinger nicht 100 Watt, sonder 200, 300 und was glaubst, wieviele Leute erst dann auf'n Berg mitn Radl fahren, wenn man sich auf einmal anstrengen auch nimmer muß. MTB wird dann sowas wie Schifahren im Winter. Aus und vorbei mit den Wegerl. ... und das Schlimmste: Der Tourismus fördert so was. Weils mehr Leute bringt, als ein paar Spinner, die Wanderwege fahren wollen.


----------



## flyingscot (27. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir dann sagen wer die Wege erhalten soll? Mach nen Vorschlag. Die Erhaltung von MTB Wegen kostet ein schweine Geld. Teilweise muß Auffüllmaterial mit Hubschraubern eingeflogen werden. Wer soll das zahlen? Sag schon!



Das ist ja das Dilemma: In den Augen der Gravity-Fraktion ist praktisch keine Wegerhaltung notwendig, die Erosion stört nicht, sie macht den Weg sogar mit der Zeit anspruchsvoller.

Nur ist der Weg für Normalo-MTBler oder auch Wanderer dann kaum mehr benutzbar.


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

wer hält den die ganzen Wege in den Alpen in Schuss der Deutsche Alpenverein - wer hält die Österreichen S-traßen in Schuss - der Deutsche Autofahrer!

Ohne den Deutschen Fremdenverkehr wäre die Alpenregion das Armenhaus Europas.
Bettelarm warens die Alpler! Sogar ihr Kinder habens verkaufen müssen!

Auf Mallorka wärens jetzt froh um jeden deutschen Kegelbruder - dumm gelaufen - die Billigtouristen vergälen


----------



## mountainbikerit (27. Juli 2009)

Definitiv gibt es vom Stilfserjoch abwärts keine andere Alternative, aber die Schleife durch das Val Mora - Lago Cancano - Penedolo und Forcola ist landschaftlich sehr schön, als Abfahrt bleibt halt nicht viel, knapp 600 hm, dafür geht es aber schön berghoch auf traumhaften Trails und Militärwegen.

Dafür halt vom Stilfserjoch auf Asphalt runter, ansonsten ginge es halt auf Asphalt rauf.

Eine zeitliche Regelung könnte schon Sinn machen...

Die vinschgauBIKE Shuttles befördern seit 3 Jahren Biker nur zeitig in der Früh, dann hat man das Sonnenaufgang Panorama alleine, bevor der erste Wanderbus am Stilfserjoch ist.

Die Erosion im Schlußteil vor der Furkelhütte, dort wo der Weg sau steil wird, ist gegeben, da merkt man halt jede Bremsspur.

Das Wegestück könnte man entweder mit Spitzkehren entschärfen oder verschärfen, dass hier jeder Biker schieben muss.


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

Der Scharping hätte halt mal ein Pionierbattalion runtergeschickt - dann wären die Weege wieder ein Orndung wesen. Wer ist momentan Kriegsminister?


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

oder Blockabfertigung!


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

Aber ich wenn Österreicher wäre  - ich würde die Touristen auch ausquetschen wo's nur ginge! Autobahnmaut in Österreich ist viel zu billig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Die vinschgauBIKE Shuttles befördern seit 3 Jahren Biker nur zeitig in der Früh, dann hat man das Sonnenaufgang Panorama alleine, bevor der erste Wanderbus am Stilfserjoch ist.
> 
> Die Erosion im Schlußteil vor der Furkelhütte, dort wo der Weg sau steil wird, ist gegeben, da merkt man halt jede Bremsspur.



AD 1) Sollte man nicht mehr machen. Weil auf diesen nicht preparierten Wegen zu viele Menschen fahren. 

AD 2) Die Bremsspuren sind nur der Anfang von der Erosion, denn viel schlimmer als jeder Reifen wird abfließendes Wasser in so einer Spur sein. Auf Dauer waschts den ganzen Weg komplett aus. ... auch wenns im Vinschgau weniger regnet.


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

Die Erosion sollte man schon ernst nehmen - sonst sind irgendwan die Berge weg!


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Aber ich wenn Österreicher wäre  - ich würde die Touristen auch ausquetschen wo's nur ginge! Autobahnmaut in Österreich ist viel zu billig!


Meines Wissens zahlt man in Österreich, Schweiz, Italien, Kroatien, Slowenien und Großbritanien ebenfalls Maut auf den Autobahnen. Bestimmt in anderen Ländern auch noch. Deutschland ist dort eine der wenigen Inseln der Seeligen und wenn ich die Autobahnabschnitte München-Augsburg, München-Kufstein, München-Salzburg betrachte zahle ich gerne die Maut in Österreich, denn wir haben Forststraßen auf denen man schneller als 80 fahren kann. Auf der Strecke Kufstein - Rosenheim steht jetzt ein Jahr ne 80-er Tafel weil euer Staat null Knete für sein hochrangiges Verkehrsnetz hat. Openlimit gibts bei euch in der BRD eigentlich eh nimmer, weil eure Autobahnen schlechter beinander sind, als unsere Waldwege.

Ich bin wirklich froh, dass wir die Autobahnmaut haben und ich wär sogar dafür, sie auf die Bundes- und Landesstraße auszuweiten. Die Strecke Kufstein Innsbruck ist ein Gleiten und Salzburg - St.Johann im Pongau auch. Alle, die eine höherrangige Straßen benützen wollen sollten zahlen müssen. Kurz und bündig: Der, der's braucht soll abdrücken.


----------



## mountainbikerit (27. Juli 2009)

Da gibt es sogar einige positive Meldungen die einen schmunzeln machen

Aber mir fehlt immer noch ein gscheider Lösungsvorschlag, in der nächsten Zeit werden wir wohl die Möglichkeit haben mit dem Bürgermeister zu reden, was kann man machen, was aus Augen eines Verwalters für eine Öffnung spricht?

N.b. Und lasst das mit der Maut  am Stilfserjoch wird es auch eine geben, und es war mal kurzfristig die Rede, die Rennradler auf der Passstraße abzuzocken.

M


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

bei euch ist auch auf 90 % auf 100 begrenzt! Und rießen Löcher in der Autobahn!


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Und lasst das mit der Maut  am Stilfserjoch wird es auch eine geben, und es war mal kurzfristig die Rede, die Rennradler auf der Passstraße abzuzocken.



... ich wär voll dafür alle Guids unentgeltlich auf die Trails zu Ausbesserungsarbeiten zu schicken. Das kostet dann nichts. Jungs hauts euch ins Zeug. Ist ja euer Business!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> bei euch ist auch auf 90 % auf 100 begrenzt! Und rießen Löcher in der Autobahn!


Nicht ein Loch zwischen Kufstein und Arlberg und ich fahrs fast täglich. ... dass kurz nach dem Winter ein paar Löcher drinnen sind ist klar, weil die Schneepflüge einspitzeln. Bis zum Beginn der Hauptreisezeit im Juli ist aber alles perfekt. Zugegeben: Die 100 nerven, dienen aber der Lärmminderung und der Schadstoffreduktion, als Anreiner bin ich voll dafür. ... und die 100 sind schneller als die holprigen 80.


----------



## mountainbikerit (28. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... ich wär voll dafür alle Guids unentgeltlich auf die Trails zu Ausbesserungsarbeiten zu schicken. Das kostet dann nichts. Jungs hauts euch ins Zeug. Ist ja euer Business!



Da lässt sich der Nationalpark nicht dreinreden, aber ein Hinweis wärs wert.


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Da lässt sich der Nationalpark nicht dreinreden, aber ein Hinweis wärs wert.


... ich habs aber eh nicht ganz ersnt gemeint, weil genau sowas habe ich befürchtet, dass irgend eine "Machtinstitution" zu kurz kommen würde.


----------



## Zorro123 (28. Juli 2009)

Um wieder etwas konstruktives beizutragen:

dort wo erosionsgefahr besteht gibt es zwei möglichkeiten,

entweder an die vernunft appelieren und bitten das radel eben zu schieben.
erfahrungsgemäß gehen solche apelle ins leere, genauso, wie dieser thread, der ganz sicher die falschen erreicht, die sich sowieso gedanken machen.

oder eine "trail-maut" zu verlangen, ohne witz, mit dem wird dann das personal bezahlt, das die schwarzen schafe aus dem verkehr zieht.
beim skifahren regt sich doch auch keiner drüber auf!

der vorschlag vom local die strecke unfahrbar zu machen, na das möchte ich sehen, wie es dann beschrieben steht in den foren:

geile aussicht und zum schluss sehr technisch mit s4 - s5 passagen total geil!!

die wanderer, würds bestimmt auch nicht freuen.

sollen doch die downhiller in ihre bike-parks gehen und dort ausgewiesene berghänge umpflügen. dort verdienen dann wirklich liftgesellschaften und personal geld damit.

leider treffen solche trakonische verbote wieder die falschen, eben tourenfahrer wie mich und entgegen eines beitrags weiter vorne ist das kein lokales stilfser oder vintschgauer problem, sondern ein allgemeines.

Hough ich habe gesprochen


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

Hab' ich's überlesen oder wo findet man die Verordnung oder was das sein soll? Da muß doch eine Rechtsgrundlage drinstehen und der andere übliche Kram.


----------



## Zorro123 (28. Juli 2009)

Leute, jetzt hab ich auch noch ne Frage. Wir haben ein ähnliches Dilemma wie mg!.

tag1 wir kommen von arnoga her über lago cancano, bocca di pendanolo, bochetta di forcola, umbrail und nächtigen im tibet auf dem stilfser joch.

der nächste tag 2 hätte vorgesehen:
dreisprachenspitze und im prinzip wieder alles rückwärts bis zum cancanosee (variante hintenrum über val di forcola?), val mora, st. maria und über asphalt rauf wieder zur tibet hütte (will halt mal das stilfser joch gefahren haben)

so, und jetzt kommts:
am letzten tag 3 wären wir den goldseetrail, sozusagen als zuckerl, bis zur furkelhütte und dann runter nach trafoi.

wenn das nicht geht, macht für uns die auffahrt tags zuvor keinen sinn, denn um asphalt runter zu düsen brauche ich ihn nicht hochzu bügeln., da gibt es fahrerisch und landschaftlich schöneres

jetzt habe ich mir mit quälenden gedanken folgendes überlegt:

entweder, an tag 2 wohlgemerkt, über passo gallo und juf plaun und ofenpass - pass costainas rüber nach s-charl und dort übernachten.

nächsten tag runter ins engadin und rauf über uinaschluht und sasvenna-hütte runter ins vinschgau, wo wir unser endquartier haben.

oder... andersrum

die val mora route wie geplant (trotz alpen x und albrecht gegenverkehr), runter ins münstertal und vor nach burgeis und von dort rauf zur sasvenna und dort übernachten, dann uina andresrum (runter)und den costainas rauf, dann wieder mit den alpen Xlern und albrechtlern.

was ist die fahrerisch bessere alternative? sasvenna hoch soll ja heftig sein. macht diese etappenzusammenstellung überhaupt sinn?

endpunkt muss in jedem fall naturns sein, am ende von tag 3

über tipps freue ich mich

zorro123

==> haltet den vorbau steiff <==


----------



## Neckarinsel (28. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ach, da werden sicher noch mehr gesperrt. Fahrzeiten von 09:00 bis 15:00 Uhr - was solln das bringen?
> 
> Sein tut's so, dass derartige Wege professionell betrieben werden müßten und Schäden laufend ausgebessert werden sollten. Solange aber nur darüber gebrettert wird und sich für die Erhaltung niemand zuständig fühlt, weil man einfach nicht nur ständige nehmen, sondern auch geben muß, werden derartige Trails in absehbarer Zeit sowieso ausnahmslos gesperrt. Auf Dauer gesehen werden künstliche Trails in großen Bikerregionen wie Gardasee, Ischgl, Leogang etc. über bleiben die man dann gegen Bezahlung fahren darf, damit man die Trails auch erhalten kann. Die befahrbaren Naturwege um die sich niemand kümmert werden sterben. Das Problem wird halt momentan sein, dass man kein vernünftiges Finanzierungsmodell finden kann.
> ...



 super guter Beitrag


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> die Sache mit der Maut


...finde ich nicht so gut, ganz abgesehen, dass es eine länderübergreifende Regelung in Deinem Sinne für eine Exilsportart nicht geben wird - die einzige denkbare europäische Regelung ist ein Totalverbot. Momentan bauen, erhalten und markieren die AVs die Wege, unterhalten die Hütten und setzen sich mit den Behörden auseinander. Abgesehen von den Hüttenübernachtungen und den wenigen neuen Mitgliedern unter den Radlern alles als unentgeltliche Vorleistung. Richtig verdienen können am Radtourismus nur die Talgemeinden und die sind meiner Meinung nach in der Pflicht. Denn einfach nur die Hand aufhalten und das eine oder andere Faltblatt drucken lassen ist etwas wenig. Wer weiterhin auch im Sommer ausgelastete Bettenkapazitäten haben will, wird wohl in Zukunft auch mehr dafür investieren müssen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Alpencross wie Marathon laufen, derart zum allgemeinen lifestyle und happening verkommen, dass eine Beschränkung in irgendeiner Art wahrscheinlich unumgänglich ist.

Und ein gewisser Anteil an Mountainbikenutzer ist fahrtechnisch einfach nicht in der Lage, geländeangepasst und situationsbedingt zu fahren und v.a. zu bremsen. Das ist schon in den Mittelgebirgen eine Zumutung und wird spätestens ab der Baumgrenze zum Riesenproblem. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich keine Lösung für dieses Problem erkennen, außer man bügelt beliebte Wege im Stil von Skipisten in die Landschaft um nur ja jede Bodenwelle zu vermeiden.

Dazu kommt dann natürlich auch noch der Verteilungskampf, hier die Biker, da die Wanderer - man kennt das auch von Fliegenfischern und Paddlern. Zeitliche Regelungen haben dort am besten funktioniert. Aber auch hier gilt, Mountainbikefahren ist in der Wahrnehmung der Masse eine Randsportart unter vielen und es ist am einfachsten dem Allgemeinwohl gedient, wenn man dies ganz einfach komplett verbietet. Der Beifall der "alteingessenen" Lobbys ist garantiert.

Meiner Meinung nach ein großes Dilemma. Aber eben nur für uns.


----------



## tri4me (28. Juli 2009)

Mag jetzt eine Randmeinung sein:

Für mich gibt es nur einen einzigen nachvollziehbaren Grund für Wegsperrungen: Naturschutz. Und zwar, wenn durch das Befahren von Wegen z.B. Rückzugsgebiete von Wild oder Brutplätze, etc. gefährdet werden oder das gesamte Gebiet unter besonderem Schutz steht (-> Nationalparks).

Das muß man mir kommunizieren, dann lass ich das Biken. Alle anderen Verbote sind mir schlicht und einfach egal. Was interessiert´s mich, ob grad irgendeine Gemeindeverwaltung oder ein sonst sich zum Besitzer Berufener (Ösi-Forst) dies oder das denkt und meint in der freien Natur Schilder aufstellen zu müssen. Nix. Null. 

Ich fahr jeden Berg selbst hoch und bremse beim Bergabfahren, wenn ich Wanderer sehe. Das ist doch selbstverständlich. 

Im Übrigen möchte den erleben, der es schaffen will mich am Berg vom Bike herunter zu verhaften.

btw. Ich bin auch seit Jahrzehnten Mitglied im Alpenverein und bin selbst ab und an mal auf Wegeerhaltungseinsatz.


----------



## Egmatinger (28. Juli 2009)

Meine Rede,
Die Gemeinden und Tourismusverbände sollten sich die Mühe antun um den MTB Sport in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken.
Das wild drauflos fahren geht schön langsam nicht mehr weils einfach zu viele werden.
Das musste ich am Sonntag auch wieder sehen. Ab 11 Uhr gehts ganz schön zu auf Östereichs Forststrassen.
Na Gottseidank gibts noch ein paar Ausweichwegerl.
Konrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2009)

Egmatinger schrieb:


> Das wild drauflos fahren geht schön langsam nicht mehr weils einfach zu viele werden.



Es ist in der Tat so und hier wird man Lösungen erarbeiten müssen. Nur ist's schwer, weils so viele unterschiedliche Interessengruppen gibt.

Was die österreichischen Bundesforste etc. betrifft: Ist auch meine Meinung, dass man Forstwege prinzipiell frei geben sollte. Weils absoult keinen Grund gibt, eine gute Straße nicht befahren zu dürfen. ... nochdazu wenn viele Wege mit Landesgeldern gefördert werden.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2009)

Zorro123 schrieb:


> So ein Quark, da wollten wir in zwei Wochen runter.
> 
> Stehen da Ranger?
> 
> ...



So geht's mir auch....in 2 Wochen bin ich dort


----------



## Egmatinger (28. Juli 2009)

Die Forststrassen passen schon so und die sind auch hervorragend ausgeschildert.
Ich bin selbst viel ohne Karte unterwegs und finde mich auf den wichtigsten Verbindungen gut zurecht.
Die Erfahrung, wie sie jetzt von den Verantwortlichen Stellen wie Forstamt, Tourismusverband, Gemeinden und Alm- und Bauernverbänden gemacht werden, wird bestimmt eine Lösung für alle Beteiligten erarbeitet werden.
Schaun mer mal.


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Juli 2009)

Zorro123 schrieb:


> sollen doch die downhiller in ihre bike-parks gehen und dort ausgewiesene berghänge umpflügen. dort verdienen dann wirklich liftgesellschaften und personal geld damit.
> 
> leider treffen solche trakonische verbote wieder die falschen, eben tourenfahrer wie mich und entgegen eines beitrags weiter vorne ist das kein lokales stilfser oder vintschgauer problem, sondern ein allgemeines.



 war ja klar, dass solch ein Schubladengeseiere kommen musste. Das Problem mit der Erosion verursachen vor allem die Fahrer, deren fahrtechnisches Können kleiner der Wegbeschaffenheit ist. Egal auf welchem Rad diese sitzen.

Das Problem des Goldseeweges ist, dass er wunderschön und sehr einfach zu fahren ist = Masse. In den technisch etwas anspruchsvolleren Passagen bei der Furkelhütte wird dann mit blockiertem Hinterrad runtergerutscht.

Finde die Idee mit der Maut auch gar nicht soo schlecht. Immer noch besser als diesen wunderschönen Weg komplett zu sperren. Alpenvereinsmitglieder (bin auch eins) haben natürlich freien Eintritt 

Die Region verliert auf jeden Fall mit dem Weg ein starkes Zugpferd, auch wenn es dort eine Menge anderer "Holy Trails" gibt.


----------



## checkb (28. Juli 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> war ja klar, dass solch ein Schubladengeseiere kommen musste. Das Problem mit der Erosion verursachen vor allem die Fahrer, deren fahrtechnisches Können kleiner der Wegbeschaffenheit ist. Egal auf welchem Rad diese sitzen.
> 
> Das Problem des Goldseeweges ist, dass er wunderschön und sehr einfach zu fahren ist = Masse. In den technisch etwas anspruchsvolleren Passagen bei der Furkelhütte wird dann mit blockiertem Hinterrad runtergerutscht.
> 
> ...



Trifft die Sache zu 100% auf den Punkt.  

checkb



checkb


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juli 2009)

Maut gibt es doch schon. 
Nennt sich Kurtaxe und ist für die Bereitstellung der Touristischen Infrastruktur gedacht.
Dazu gehört auch das Instandsetzen und Auszeichnen von Wegen.
Als Vinschgau Urlauber zahl ich also schon für die Wege.

Bezweifle dass die Biker auf dem Weg mehr schaden anrichten als andere Passanten.
Ok, vor der Hütte.
Denke das Problem ist eher, die Intoleranz der Wanderer und dass deren Interessen höher bewertet werden.

Bin dafür die Passstraße für Autos zu sperren, genau so die Gondeln von Trafoi im Sommer abzuschalten, dann gibt es auf dem Weg keine Wanderer mehr und keiner beschwert sich.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2009)




----------



## DrecksBecks (28. Juli 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Nicht ein Loch zwischen Kufstein und Arlberg und ich fahrs fast täglich. ... dass kurz nach dem Winter ein paar Löcher drinnen sind ist klar, weil die Schneepflüge einspitzeln. Bis zum Beginn der Hauptreisezeit im Juli ist aber alles perfekt. Zugegeben: Die 100 nerven, dienen aber der Lärmminderung und der Schadstoffreduktion, als Anreiner bin ich voll dafür. ... und die 100 sind schneller als die holprigen 80.



Kufstein fahr ich mit 240 - schon mal über ein anständiges komfortables Auto nachgedacht!


----------



## racing_basti (28. Juli 2009)

mir wÃ¼rden ein paar lÃ¶sungsansÃ¤tze einfallen, alle noch nicht gedanklich ausgereift, aber zum weiteren Ã¼berlegen vielleicht ganz nÃ¼tzlich:

idee 1: tagesweise sperrungen, mo-mi-fr dÃ¼rfen biker auf die wegen, di-do-sa-so die wanderer. damit treffen biker und wanderer nicht mehr aufeinander, problem: erosion durch biker bleibt weiter bestehen, wanderer werden damit auch nicht zufrieden sein

idee 2: bike-taxe Ã¤hnlich der kur-taxe, jeder biker zahlt pro Ã¼bernachtung z.b. 1â¬ pauschale fÃ¼r die wegeerhaltung, dieser beitrag sollte zu 100% fÃ¼r die erhaltung der wege genutzt werden, problem: biker und wanderer treffen wie gewohnt aufeinander

idee 3: KEINE shuttles auÃer in direkt angelegten bikeparks, nur wer aus eigener kraft auf den berg kommt kann die wege abfahren. damit kommen fast nur noch tourenfahrer in den genuss der hochgelegenen trails. diese sind auch meist etwas vernÃ¼nftiger was fahrweise und kontakt zu wanderern angeht. problem: die reinen bergabfahrer werden da was dagegen haben


am sinnvollsten wÃ¼rde ich eine kombination aus idee 3 und idee 2 sehen. kein shuttleseervice mehr + 1â¬ wegeabgabe pro Ã¼bernachtung. die 7â¬ pro woche sollte jedem das fahren wert sein und tut kaum jemandem weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (28. Juli 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> ...
> In den technisch etwas anspruchsvolleren Passagen bei der FurkelhÃ¼tte wird dann mit blockiertem Hinterrad runtergerutscht.
> 
> Finde die Idee mit der Maut auch gar nicht soo schlecht.....



Hinterradreifen teurer machen - ca. 200 â¬ je Reifen mit Steueraufkleber als ZusatzerlÃ¶s fÃ¼r die Streckensicherung nehmen.
Jeder der da fÃ¤hrt muss natÃ¼rlich dann diesen Reifen mit dem Steuerpickerl (wie bei Zigaretten) draufhaben

Wer viel Reifen wegbremst muss so auch viel zahlen


----------



## tri4me (28. Juli 2009)

idee 3: KEINE shuttles außer in direkt angelegten bikeparks, nur wer aus eigener kraft auf den berg kommt kann die wege abfahren. damit kommen fast nur noch tourenfahrer in den genuss der hochgelegenen trails. diese sind auch meist etwas vernünftiger was fahrweise und kontakt zu wanderern angeht. problem: die reinen bergabfahrer werden da was dagegen haben


Ich denke, der Gedanke wäre es wert weiterverfolgt zu werden. Wenn Shuttle und Liftmitnahme nur noch im Bereich von ausgewiesenen Bike-Parks erlaubt werden (Alpenweit!), sind wohl 90% des Konfliktpotentials weg.
Ich bin mir sicher, daß der Großteil der Biker sich ähnlich wie die Schifahrer in relativ kleine Gebiete pferchen lassen werden. Wie im Winter wird es dann wohl nur noch eine relative kleine Randgruppe der ausgewiesenen Touren-Liebhaber geben. 

Wer dann 4000hm am Tag downhillen will, braucht gute Beine. Ich hab beides schon gemacht. 3 x mit´m Shuttle hoch und je 1300hm vernichtet.  Und auch schon ne Tagestour mit 3900hm gefahren.
Fragt mal, was das größere Erlebnis war.

Noch ein wichtiger Aspekt wurde angesprochen. Man muß unbedingt die Entwicklung im Bereich Elektromotoren und Akkus beachten.
Es ist für mich einen Horrorvorstellung, wenn in Zukunft jeder untrainierte, ungeübte, nicht mit der Natur vertraute, Flachlandbiker per Motor ins Hochgebirge startet. Es wird kommen. 100%. Ist nur die Frage ob in 3 oder 5 Jahren. Im Moment wird so viel Geld in die Entwicklung von Elektroautos geschossen, daß diese Nebenentwicklung quasi unvermeidbar sein wird.

Mir graut vor folgendem Zukunftsszenario:
Das Klientel, daß zur Zeit an jedem Wochenende ihre Motorräder durch die Alpen quält, entdeckt dann das Mountainbiken. Man leiht sich halt ein paar Elektroräder mit GPS aus und fährt damit mal schnell ne Transalp. Macht ja eh jeder. Und billiger als mit den Kegelbrüdern nach Malle zu fliegen ist es allemal.


----------



## racing_basti (28. Juli 2009)

das mit den elektrorädern sehe ich nicht so als problem.
den ausprobieren werden es wahrscheinlich die eher bike-unerfahrenen, und wenn sie dann die nicht ganz leichten e-bikes erstmal irgendwelchee trails runtergeschoben/-getragen haben werden sie das schnell wieder lassen und auf befestigten wegen bleiben. 

zum shuttle/lift: am sonnenberg im vinschgau werden ja auch in der seilbahn nach anfänglichem komplettverbot inzwischen biker nur noch mit guide mitgenommen. auch eine lösung.


----------



## mtb-tom (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo 

Bin am Sonntag (26.7) den besagten Trail gefahren, ca 15.00 Uhr.
Auf der Dreisprachenspitze waren wie immer Autotouristen,aber dann
auf dem Trail bis Trafoi hab ich 2 Wanderer getroffen. 
Der Weg zeigt so gut wie keine Bikespuren (ausser auf den 3 kleinen Schneefeldern) aussdem ist er so breit, dass man gut ausweichen kann.
Eine Totalsperrung macht absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (28. Juli 2009)

In welchem Zustand war der Weg denn dieses Jahr?

Als ich Ihn letzten September gefahren bin, hatte es in einigen Mulden teilweise erheblich verblockte Passagen durch Felsabgänge.


----------



## klmp77 (28. Juli 2009)

> Mit heutigem Tag (27.07.2009) ist der Goldseeweg vom Stilfserjoch bis zur FurkelhÃ¼tte aus Schutz vor Wanderern und wg. Errosion von der Stilfser Gemeindeverwaltung gesperrt worden.



Neeein, den Trail habe ich gestern Abend mit Textmarker in die Kompass-Karte 52 markiert! Naja, 4 Wochen haben die zustÃ¤ndigen InteressenverbÃ¤nde noch, dann bin da und mÃ¶chte gerne dieses Highlight genieÃen!

Es kann doch nicht sein, daÃ bei Konflikten zwischen Biker und Wanderer immer der Biker auf die stille Treppe gesetzt wird.

Den Vorschlag mit der Maut unterstÃ¼tze ich, das ist bei uns in der Gegend ouzo, man kauft sich ein 5â¬-Pickerl, pappts an den Helm und darf die gepflegten Trails ein Jahr lang fahren. Von mir aus, darf sich dann auch noch ein Guide bei mir dran hÃ¤ngen.



> Es ist fÃ¼r mich einen Horrorvorstellung, wenn in Zukunft jeder untrainierte, ungeÃ¼bte, nicht mit der Natur vertraute, Flachlandbiker per Motor ins Hochgebirge startet


Wo wir gerade bei Schubsladen waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kollegen:

zu den Vorschlägen:

Geführte Tour anbieten wie in Latsch ist sicherlich nicht umsetzbar, dann wären wir ja mit 50 Leuten unterwegs!!!!

Maut lassen wir mal raus

Ich werd den Weg morgen nochmals gehen / evtl. schieben , wenn es noch keine Schilder gibt, und eine Fotodokumentation machen.

Die Erosion kann man auf das letzte Teilstück festhalten, da müssen wir Vorschläge finden, entweder die steilen Passagen entschärfen oder verschärfen, sodass niemand mehr fahren kann.

Es ist immer die gleiche Diskussion, wir Biker haben die schlechtere Lobby und waren halt 100 Jahre später am Berg. Wenn sich Jeder besser benehmen würde, gäb es in den Alpen sicherlich weniger Probleme.

Matze


----------



## reiner (28. Juli 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Mit heutigem Tag (27.07.2009) ist der Goldseeweg vom Stilfserjoch bis zur Furkelhütte aus Schutz vor Wanderern und wg. Errosion von der Stilfser Gemeindeverwaltung gesperrt worden.



Eine typische Entscheidung. Vermutlich von Leuten gefällt, die groß geworden sind, wo es das Bergradeln noch nicht gab. Ein Mountainbiker wird nicht als Alpinist respektiert, sondern eher wie Ungeziefer angesehen. Sobald sich jemand dran stört, werden die Biker vertrieben.



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Es ist immer die gleiche Diskussion, wir Biker haben die schlechtere Lobby und waren halt 100 Jahre später am Berg. Wenn sich Jeder besser benehmen würde, gäb es in den Alpen sicherlich weniger Probleme.



Nach meiner Meinung müssten endlich Verhaltensregeln definiert werden (ähnlich wie die FIS-Regeln) , wie sich Biker UND Wanderer bei Begegnungen verhalten sollen, d.h. wie sie möglichst konfliktfrei und sicher aneinander vorbeikommen. Diese Regeln muessten sowohl von den Bike- als auch Wandervereinen anerkannt und propagiert werden.

Vermutlich wird sich danach anfangs nicht viel ändern, aber man hätte zumindest den Vorteil, dass nicht jeder sein eigenes Verhalten als richtig hinstellen kann, sondern man könnte genau argumentieren, ob sich jemand, egal von welcher Sparte, richtig oder falsch verhält.

Servus


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juli 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ...Wenn sich Jeder besser benehmen würde, gäb es in den Alpen sicherlich weniger Probleme...


...ich denke, das ist das Hauptproblem - ein gewisses Verständnis habe ich ja schon manchmal für die Biker-Hasser.

Letzten Sonntag beispielsweise, die einzigen muffligen unfreundlichen Menschen, denen ich begegnet bin, waren Radfahrer auf dicken Reifen. Kein Wanderer war so d'rauf, keine Walkerin, keine Reiter, niemand. Alle hatten ein freundliches Wort füreinander und das am Sonntag, wenn alle im Wald herumhirschen und es schon ein wenig "eng" werden kann an den hot spots.

Dazu kommt, dass wärend der langen Regenfase einige Wege richtig gehend heruntergeritten sind, in Matschlöchern offensichtlich Kaimane lauern, dass keiner sich durchzufahren traut usw.

Aber was red' ich, ist ja sowieso sinnlos. Und im Gelände holt man sich wohl eher ein blaues Auge als Verständis...


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juli 2009)

reiner schrieb:


> ...Nach meiner Meinung müssten endlich Verhaltensregeln definiert werden (ähnlich wie die FIS-Regeln) , wie sich Biker UND Wanderer bei Begegnungen verhalten sollen, d.h. wie sie möglichst konfliktfrei und sicher aneinander vorbeikommen. Diese Regeln muessten sowohl von den Bike- als auch Wandervereinen anerkannt und propagiert werden...



Voilá

Gibt es in Ansätzen doch bereits, nur wer hält sich daran (s.o.)?

Und den gesunden Menschenverstand sollte es als backup auch noch geben!


----------



## hartmeanle (28. Juli 2009)

Oh ich habe mich durch diesen Thread gelesen.....
Hallo Zusammen,

### Ironiemodus an ####
das ist sehr schlimm wenn lokale Behörden keinen Ausweg haben, als mit Verboten zu reagieren.
Und ich finde es auch schlimm das der Alpentourismus die Natur schädigt, habe ich selber gesehen . In Leogang ist der Hang von Asitz vollständig abgeholzt weil die Skifahrer im Winter dort runter wollen. Die Weiden werden im Sommer planiert damit die Skiraupen nicht die große Löcher mit Kunstschnee zuschieben müssen.
Und die Radfahrer stören da nur beim Planieren.
Auf jeden blöden Berg wird führt eine Seilbahn , weil die Touristen Ski fahren wollen und sich oben in den Hütten zulöten. 
Als Sportler ist da nichts zu holen, wegen den 1000 MTBlern wird sich keiner in den Behörden einen Kopf machen. Die Straße zum Stilfserjoch ist zu eng für Radfahrer und Wohnwagen und Motorradfahrer. Es ist besser die Gruppen auszuschließen, die Steuerlich nichts zur Kasse beitragen. So ein Wohnwagen bringt schon ein bissel Steuern, durch kaufen von Benzin ins Staatssäckel.
Und die Motorbiker heizen ja immer hoch und runter, da ist der Tank auch bald leer, das ist gut so.
Ich gratuliere den Behörden zu ihrem weitsichtigen Handeln, weiter so.
### Inonimodus aus ###

Ich hoffen für die lokalen Unternehmer das sie die Holzköpfe in den Amtsstuben aufwecken. Ich habe ja schon alternative Routen hier gelesen, das bringt dann die Biker in andere Regionen. Und all das ist nichts weiter als ein Verlagerung des Problems.
Zu Thema Maut habe ich noch Wort: eine blöde Idee. Auch das bringt Verlagerung.


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und den gesunden Menschenverstand sollte es als backup auch noch geben!



Es geht schon lange nicht mehr um das. Meiner Ansicht nach geht es auf den einfachen Wegen um die Erosion, die frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter einsetzen wird weil zu viele Leute darauf fahren. Das Wanderpublikum hat mit "normalen" Bikern meist kein Problem - auch auf Trails nicht. Sie haben aber ein Problem, wenn sie alle 30 Sekunden einem Biker ausstellen mÃ¼ssen. Es gibt Wege da ist das so. Da der Wanderer mehr Geld ausgibt, da zahlreicher, ist der Tourismus eher fÃ¼r den Wanderer. In Tirol gibts ein Konzept fÃ¼r's Bergradlfahren, dieses Konzept wird ausgebaut, wird aber nie alle Wege erfassen.

AuÃerdem: Ãber 80% der Biker geben sich mit Forstwegen zufrieden. Von der kleinen Gruppe der Mountainbiker bleiben also schlappe 20% die auch wirklich einen Trail fahren wollen. 
Vermehrt wollen die Leute einfache Trails fahren und die sind so einfach, dass man sagen kann, dass es sich dort um schmale ForststraÃen handelt. Dieses Publikum wird sich irgend wann auf die normalen ForststraÃen beschrÃ¤nken mÃ¼ssen und ein paar Individualisten werden die Dinger S2 aufwÃ¤rts noch befahren. Wenn sich die Technik so schnell weiter entwickelt wird es Shuttels nicht mehr benÃ¶tigen. Aufstiegshilfen wie Gruber Assist ebnen da den Weg. ... und das wird ganz bestimmt kommen.

Meine Meinung: Shuttle sollte es nicht mehr geben. Wer da rauf will, soll das aus eigener Kraft schaffen, selbst mit Aufstiegshilfen wie Gruber Assist, muÃ man noch immer treten. Wenn es keine Shuttler mehr gibt, werden die Runterbolzer weniger. Einige von denen wollen 3 bis 4 mal am Tag dort runter und wenns ihr Bike selber da rauf schleifen mÃ¼ssen, dann geht sichs nicht Ã¶fter aus als einmal am Tag.

Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¤re fÃ¼r eine Maut, wenn ich im Gegenzug diese Trails fahren dÃ¼rfte und das Thema sich damit erledigt hat. Mit Geld bewegt man normalerweise am schnellsten relativ viel und ist meiner Ansicht nach der einfachste Weg etwas zu bewegen. Wenn durch dieses Geld ein bis zwei Jobs in der jeweiligen Region geschaffen werden kÃ¶nnen, hab ich ehrlich gesagt nichts dagegen. In den TÃ¤lern brauchts sowieso Jobs, die das ganze Jahr gemacht werden kÃ¶nnen. Von mir aus im Winter Pistenfahrer und im Sommer Trailschleifer. Wenn es ein Konzept gÃ¤be, mit dem ArbeitsplÃ¤tze geschaffen werden kÃ¶nnen hat man Gemeinde und Politik rel. bald hinter sich stehen. Arbeit ist immer ein starkes Argument. Mit einem Euro pro Tag wird man da aber nichts bewegen kÃ¶nnen. In einem Bikepark zahlt man auch mehr und ich glaub, dass ein Betrag zwischen â¬ 5,- und â¬ 10,- pro Tag nicht die Welt sind. Immerhin sind die Alpen Europas grÃ¶Ãter Bikepark.


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt schon alles - mir sträuben sich einfach die Nackenhaare, wenn ich wegen des Dumpfbackentums anderer, früher oder später zur Kasse gebeten oder gar in die Illegalität gedrängt werde.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2009)

Noch mehr Maut + Abzocke....nur, wenn's wirklich nicht anders geht.
Wir Biker sind doch eher diejenigen, die oben auf der Hütte was essen + trinken, und somit für Umsatz sorgen.
Wieviele Wanderer packen schon moins beim Frühstück unverschämterweise haufenweise Brötchen + Wurst in ihre Rucksäcke?
Und vor allem die Sauerei, die mir immer öfters auffällt: Plastik-Verpackungen von Wurst und Käse....daß diese von einem Biker stammen, wage ich schwer zu bezweifeln!

Dennoch: Ginge es garnicht anders, würde ich die Maut eben berappen. Das wär's mir wert.....


----------



## Kurt (28. Juli 2009)

Hoi Michael,

da muss ich dir doch in einigen Punkten wiedersprechen.
Biker konsumieren zumindest auf den Hütten viel mehr als Wanderer. Wir sind leider noch viel zu wenige und haben keine Lobby.
Eine Maut ist sicher keine Lösung, schau dir doch den Großglockner an. Dort bezahlst du 25  oder sind es sogar mehr und jedes Jahr kommen mehr um dort zu fahren.

Wir brauchen zumindest hier in Südtirol einige Bikeparks, so wie es sie bei euch schon seit Jahren gibt. Leider ist das in einem Land der Wanderer noch immer nicht möglich, obwohl die Liftbetreiber sehr wohl Geld damit verdienen würden.

Ein weiteres Problem ist dass die schönsten Trails logischer weise in den Zeitschriften gepuscht werden, was meist einem Todesurteil für die Trailbefahrung bewirkt.

Wegsperrungen sind halt das einfachste, denn Biker motzen nicht (oder selten) auf und beschwerden sich nicht im Tourismusbüro.

Ein Aufruf von mir: Beschwert euch beim Tourismusbüro!!!!!!!!!
damit wir solche Schilder wie diese nicht mehr sehen müssen:


----------



## DHVEF (28. Juli 2009)

ärgerlich sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (28. Juli 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Voilá
> Gibt es in Ansätzen doch bereits, nur wer hält sich daran (s.o.)?
> Und den gesunden Menschenverstand sollte es als backup auch noch geben!



Diese "Ansätze" sind nur fuer Biker geschrieben und es steht leider nur allgemeines drin, was man mit eben diesem gesunden Menschenverstand eh machen würde.

Die Wanderer wissen oft nicht, wie sie sich verhalten sollen. Einige reagieren fast panisch, auch wenn man sich noch so langsam rantastet.

Drum gehts mir um etwas konkretere Regeln, die das Verhalten von Biker UUUNNNDDD Wanderer betreffen, irgendetwas in folgender Art:

* Biker sollte sich früh durch Klingeln oder akustisch bemerkbar machen und solange hinter dem Wanderer warten, bis dieser ihn erkennbar vorbeilässt.

* Wanderer sollte, falls sich ein Biker ankündigt, solange weitergehen, bis eine geeignete (bevorzugt hangseitige) Stelle kommt, wo er zur Seite treten kann.

Servus


----------



## reiner (28. Juli 2009)

Kurt schrieb:


> Wegsperrungen sind halt das einfachste, denn Biker motzen nicht (oder selten) auf und beschwerden sich nicht im Tourismusbüro.
> 
> Ein Aufruf von mir: Beschwert euch beim Tourismusbüro!!!!!!!!!



Ich denke auch, wenn man keine Lobby hat, muss man heutzutage ganz "laut" sein, um was zu erreichen und nicht ducken, schlucken und die andere Backe hinhalten 

Wie wärs denn mit Protestveranstaltungen direkt auf dem gesperrten Trail? Man könnte z.b. ein Spalier bilden, wo die Wanderer durchlaufen müssen 

Servus


----------



## Zorro123 (28. Juli 2009)

Also, wenn man mal sich informiert und durch die Foren klickt kann man schon sagen, dass viele Biker die Infrastruktur des Stilfser Jochs in irgend einer Weise in Anspruch nehmen und Geld liegen lassen.

Ohne Goldseetrail sehe ich, jedenfalls für mich und da wird es vielen anderen genau so gehen , keinen Grund da hochzufahren, zumal es wesentlich schönere Fleckerl auf der Erde gibt als das zubetonierte Stilfser Joch.

Also werden unmittelbare Auswirkungen auf den Tourismus auf dem Joch selber gleich nach der Schliessung zu spüren sein.

Wenn dann mal die Gletscher abgeschmolzen sind und der Sommer-Ski-Torismus dort gestorben ist und der Sprit in der Apotheke zu holen ist und somit auch die Motrradfahrer wegbleiben, vielleicht sind wir dan wieder willkommen


----------



## mg! (28. Juli 2009)

So etwas ähnliches habe ich gerade auch mal dem Tourismusverband geschrieben ... Bin mal gespannt, ob und wie die reagieren. 

Die Mail war sachlich und freundlich - bringt ja nichts, wenn man jetzt auf Konfrtontationskurs geht ...


----------



## hartmeanle (28. Juli 2009)

@tiroler1973
ich will dir zustimmen, die Erosion wird zunehmen. Und daran sind alle Touristen beteiligt. 
Und ja alle Shuttels gehören abgestellt, aber dann werden die Hüttenwirte einen Aufstand proben. Denn Oma und Opa kommen ja nicht auf den Gipfel mit dem kaputten Hüftgelenk. Die Kaffeefarten auf den Großglocker sind ein prima Beispiel. Ich hatte geglaubt wir stellen die Autos untem im Tal ab und werden dann mit Gas betrieben Bussen ins Naturschutzgebiet gebraucht. Naiver Ralf, alles bummelt selbstständig da durch. 
Und wo ist der Gedanke an die Natur ? Die verblödet in der Brieftasche. Mehr Wanderer weil die keine Hänge zum Absturz bringen ?  
Die Argumente sind mir zu unschlüssig.


@ damage0099
Ich fahre nach Österreich ( besser Südtirol ) weil ich Spass an den Bergen habe , die Kultur prima ist und das Essen schmeckt. Alle die ihren Plastiktüten mitnehmen kann ich nur bedauern.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2009)

so isses....aber achte mal drauf: Schlimm!
Hocken neben der Hütt und fressen ihren angelaufenen, warmen Rotz, wo die Hütten die besten Leckereien bieten....

Was gibt's schöneres: Panorama, Weißbier + sein Bike im Blickfeld


----------



## emvau (28. Juli 2009)

wir wollten auch in ein paar wochen auf unserer graubündenrunde da drüber. dabei war mir bewusst, dass das als wandererhighway ein heikler weg ist, also übernachtung oben am joch... das wird jetzt wohl nichts mehr, trifft mich aber auch nicht so hart, denn die auffahrt bringt's nicht wirklich und oben sind dann die (auto-)massen unterwegs. wer braucht das schon? realistisch gesehen bringt es kaum etwas, derart populäre wege im sommer (z.b. bei einem cross) einzubauen. man hat auch keinen spaß, wenn da um die mittagszit schlangen wandern. 

ich werde den goldseetrail aber künftig auch trotz verbot fahren, halt mal im späten september oder gar oktober (wenn mal kein schnee liegt, eben dann wenn er einem fast alleine gehört. korrosion kann man mit etwas erfahrung evermeiden, indem man an jene stellen einfach absteigt. 

es gibt doch massig alternativen. und die wird es immer geben... so ein massenphänomen ist das trailern nun auch nicht. die ganz jungen finden eh schon wieder andere aktivitätem cooler (klettern, canyoning) und ebikes sehe ich noch lange nicht am berg.

was mir allerdings gefiele:
man sollte im shuttle-liftl-bereich nur dezidiert ausgewiesene strecken, die für wanderer verboten sind, anbieten. im shuttlepreis könnte dann ein obulus für die pflege der wege enthalten sein. aber das wird jenen, die in den tourismusregionen ihr geld mit bikern verdienen, auch nicht recht sein. 

bei der sperrung des nächsten bekannten trails werden wir übrigens wieder genau die gleichen inhalte hier posten.

yours
täglich-grüßt-das-murmeltier-und-alles-halb-so-wild


----------



## mountainbikerit (28. Juli 2009)

Freunde, zum Thema Erosion,

Der Nationalpark Stilfserjoch investiert sicher viel in das Wandernetz, und kehrt die Trails teilweise.

Die Bikeguides von vinschgauBIKE haben in den letzten Jahren selbst die Trails nach dem MountainBIKE Testival wieder hergerichtet. Als dann endlich die ganzen Spitzkehren schön hergerichtet waren, breschte just ein Kumpel mit blockierter Hinterrad bremse von oben durch jede Spitzkehre runter.

Da hätt ich mich auch gern selbst hinter der letzten Kehre versteckt und den Hammer ausgepackt 

_______________________________________________________________

Sicherlich machen das nicht Alle, um zu sagen nur Einzelne. Und für diese Personen büßen halt in solchen Sachen alle.

_______________________________________________________________

Zum Goldseeweg, es gibt jetzt richtig Wiederstand mal schaun wohin das führt, wir werden uns morgen mal richtig schlau machen, sofern die Community helfen kann, dürfen wir auf euch zurückgreifen.

Danke im Voraus und sportlichen Gruß aus dem Vinschgau
Matze


----------



## emvau (28. Juli 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> korrosion


erosion natürlich. aber ich hab's mal gelassen zur allgemeinen belustigung.

viele wissen einfach nicht, dass man mit in erster linie mit der vorderbremse verzögern muss. dann blockiert das hinterrad zwangsläufig. man muss es den leuten auch mal sagen, die wenigsten tourenbiker sind dann pissed.

sobald eine (höfliche!) email an das fremdenverkehrsbüro der sache dienlich ist, lass es uns einfach hier wissen. am besten gleich mit der passenden email adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (28. Juli 2009)

und ich dachte schon, daß auf dem trail ab oktober ein streudienst (bei uns mit salz) eingerichtet ist.


----------



## Tirolerwadl (28. Juli 2009)

Was mir bei manchen Bikern einfach tierisch auf den Sack geht, ist die "Leck mich am Arsch" Mentaliät nach dem Motto: ich fahr da runter, ich hab ja Urlaub und mich kennt ja keiner. Nach mir die Sinnflut! So kann es und so wird es in Zukunft mit Sicherheit nicht weitergehen. Wir werden uns einfach daran gewöhnen müssen, gewissen Wege nicht benützen zu dürfen. Vorgestern gab's Problembiker im Vinschgau/St. Martin, gestern in Bozen/Kohlern, heute Goldseeweg/Stilfserjoch, morgen .......

Gruß aus dem Herzen der Alpen


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (28. Juli 2009)

Mir war jedenfalls letzten Monat aufgefallen, daß unzählige Bikeverbotschilder auf der Seiseralm stehen und dort die schöne Natur verschandeln! 

Ist das erst seit kurzem so? So wie ich mich erinnern kann war das l. Jahr noch nicht der Fall. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Umfang!

Darunter waren auch Trails, die man von oben fast komplett einsehen konnte.  

Ok, ist ja bekannt das es dort öfters zu Wanderer-Flashmobs kommt, aber  ich sehe da für mich wirklich nur noch 2 Alternativen:

a) Nicht mehr hinfahren, oder 
b) trotz Verbot fahren. 
In dem Fall hab ich mich für b Entschieden. Es wäre sonst teilw. ein Riesenumweg gewesen. 

Da ich immer recht langsam und rücksichtsvoll fahre hatte ich allerdings auch 0 Probleme mit Wanderern. 

Die "Jetzt komm ich" Mentalität sollte meiner Meinung nach unter Strafe gestellt werden. Jedenfalls wenn man Wanderer bewusst nötigt. Allerdings sind solche "Experten" wohl kaum zu fassen.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass mit der Sperrung Konflikte mit Wanderern vermieden werden sollen. Die zeitliche Beschränkung wäre da 'ne Lösung.
Errosion durch Biker? Das kann man sicher vernachlässigen (vor allem am Goldseeweg).
Wenn einer die Wege kaputt macht, sind es die Kühe! Ich rege mich jedes Jahr darüber auf, wie eine kleine Menge Kühe innerhalb kürzester Zeit jeden (Wander-) Weg kaputt macht. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Bauern anschließend in irgendeiner Weise um die Reparatur der Pfade kümmern.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## DrecksBecks (28. Juli 2009)

die Kühe waren schon vor den Touries da - dann esst auch schön eure Käseimitat!


----------



## AK13 (28. Juli 2009)

Die Kühe waren vor uns da... In der Masse? Europa ertrinkt in Milch und weiß nicht wohin mit der Butter. Von Abwrackprämie von Kühen ist die Rede. Was passiert? Subventionen für die Massentierhaltung fliessen weiterhin. Dafür ist Geld da! Nur für Wegerhaltung nicht.

Wieso schaffen es die Schweizer Bikewege (auch Trails) auszuschildern und den Wander- und Biketourismus zu fördern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (28. Juli 2009)

Also ich will Kühe... 



Da aber eine Kuh schon in 2 Jahren gerne 10 Zentner auf die Hufe bringt, ist es ja kein Wunder. 

Genau wie bei Pferden. 

Nicht mal die 1000 Biker der Jantex TA können bei der Zerstörung von Trails mit einer Herde Weidevieh mithalten. 

Aber es hat sich meiner Meinung nach auch noch kein Wanderer über Kühe auf dem Trail beschwert. 
Das würden die auch nicht bei uns Bikern, wären alle Bergradler genau so träge und langsam wie eine Kuh!


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juli 2009)

Es ist schon auffällig, dass meistens die Gebiete und Trails betroffen sind die per Gondel oder Shuttel erreichbar werden. Wenn ich da an manch anderen zum teil von vielen Alpencrossern genutzten Weg denke, wo keiner an Sperrungen denkt. 
Die Errosion ist sicher ein Punkt, jedoch glaube ich nicht dass das bei den meisten Sperrungen der vortreffende Grund ist, sondern schon eher die Erschreckten und deshalb erbosten Wanderer ausschlaggebend sind.
Ich will keinesfalls uns Biker in Schubladen einteilen, aber man merkt schon, dass die allermeisten Alpenbiker (ob Tourer, Enduro-Pilot etc.) die sich viel im Alpinen Gelände aufhalten und sich ihre Anstiege selbst erkämpfen und somit auch stundenlang in diesen Regionen aufhalten, zusammen mit Wanderern hochtreten/schieben, Unterhalten, eine andere Blickweise haben als einige derer, die nicht verstehen, dass man sich bei einem "Ershuttelten Berg" auf dem Trail dennoch in der Natur und nicht in einem abgesprrten, gepflegten Bikepark befindet.

Eine andere Sache ist sicherlich die, dass wir hier uns noch so viele gendanken machen können, denn diejenigen die sicherlich maßgeblich an den direkten Konflikten mit den Wanderern beteiligt sind lesen dann eh nicht mit weil sie sich eben keine Gedanken über die Problematik machen.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (28. Juli 2009)

Richtig. 

Wir können uns hier die Birne zulabern. Es wird sich nichts ändern. Das Dominoprinzip wird zu weiteren Sperren führen. 

Und die Gemeindeverwaltung von Stilfs ist bestimmt nicht vollgestopft von Bikern mit IBC-Account...

Jeder der an offenen alpinen Trails ein Interesse hat, sollte sich an die Behörden vor Ort wenden.
Und zwar sachlich. 

Man sollte zudem nicht nur kritisieren und drohen, sondern auch Vorschläge machen.

Dieser Thread dient ja in erster Linie dazu, gute Argumente und Lösungen zu finden. 

Sperre an Sonn- und Feiertagen sowie zu Stosszeiten(Hochsaison) halte ich eigentlich für keine so schlechte Idee. Dann könnte sich alle danach richten. Jeder von uns weiß doch genau wann die Wanderer am liebsten wandern. 

Ich selbst würde z.B. niemals Sonntags zwischen 13 und 17 Uhr auf dem Rheinsteig biken....


----------



## transalbi (29. Juli 2009)

Nur zum Thema Erosion:
Nach meiner Erfahrung zertrampeln weidende Kühe am gründlichsten den Untergrund. Da sind die Spuren von Mountainbikern nichts dagegen.
Ob in Südtirol deshalb die Viehhaltung abgeschafft wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Zum Thema Tourismus in Südtirol:
Der Landeshauptmann hat bei Beginn der Wirtschaftskrise gleich im Herbst 2008 bei Frau Merkel auf dem Schoß gesessen, ob auch ja die deutschen Urlauber noch kommen. Ob er dabei geweint hat, ist nicht bekannt.


Albi


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juli 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> ...Ob er dabei geweint hat, ist nicht bekannt...


...aber wahrscheinlich - ausser sie hatte ihren Fummel aus Oslo an.


----------



## mountainbikerit (29. Juli 2009)

Also ich war heut auf geheimer Mission am Goldsee Weg unterwegs, war um halb 9 oben, auf die Pta Garibaldi, Schilder stehen noch keine, und dann Kamera an und easy runter gefahren.

Das erste Positive: von Erosion keine Spur, wenn auf dem ganzen Weg 10 m Bremsspur zu sehen sind, ist das schon alles.

Da wir auch Bilder gemacht haben, ein wenig rumgelegen sind, sind und dann gegen 10.30 Uhr die ersten Wanderer entgegen gekommen, alle total easy, mit einem Gruß winkend.

Bei der Furkelhütte reingeschaut, die Leute sind voll entsetzt. Es gab zwar einzelne Nörglereien, aber die Stimmung ist sehr positiv auf dem Trail.

Dann weiter nach Trafoi, bei der Gemeindereferentin vorbeigeschaut, welche mir berichtet hat, dass es gar keinen Gemeindebeschluss gibt, heute ist Sitzung im kleinen Stilfs.

Weiterhin gibt es einen Termin mit dem Bürgermeister, nächsten Dienstag.

Wer was positives zu schreiben hat, kann das gerne tun: Richtet eure Schreiben an: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected].

Bitte bleibt sachlich, und teilt kurz mit, dass eine zeitliche Regelung sinnvoll wäre, und ihr dies auch respektieren würdet.

Ich werde weiter berichten ...
Matze


----------



## mg! (29. Juli 2009)

Habe heute Antwort vom Toruismusbüro erhalten - kurz und knapp :

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

Wir haben die Verordnung von der Gemeinde Stilfs erhalten, dass die Strecke zwischen Stilfserjoch und Furkelhütte - Goldseeweg Nr. 20 für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker ab dem 27.07.2009 bis auf Widerruf gesperrt ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ferienregion Ortlergebiet

Ich werde den Trail nicht fahren, weil er gesperrt ist. Aber : Wenn keine Schilder da stehen, kann mir eigentlich keiner was, wenn ich da runter fahre - wo soll ich , wenn ich kanpp 1000 km entfernt wohne, wissen, dass der gesperrt ist.

Jetzt ist es sozusagen mein persönliches Pech, dass ich diese Information hier gelesen habe ...

Das Ganze ist nicht gerade stimmungsfördernd  ....


----------



## emvau (29. Juli 2009)

danke für die infos!



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Dann weiter nach Trafoi, bei der Gemeindereferentin vorbeigeschaut, welche mir berichtet hat, dass es gar keinen Gemeindebeschluss gibt, heute ist Sitzung im kleinen Stilfs.


hm... wer war denn der absender des faxes?
wer hat die verordnung erlassen?
und ist der weg heute auf der tagesordnung?



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Wer was positives zu schreiben hat, kann das gerne tun: Richtet eure Schreiben an: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected].
> Bitte bleibt sachlich, und teilt kurz mit, dass eine zeitliche Regelung sinnvoll wäre, und ihr dies auch respektieren würdet.


na dann mal los!


----------



## mountainbikerit (29. Juli 2009)

Du hast das gar nicht gelesen


----------



## emvau (29. Juli 2009)

ne ich hab nur den letzten posts noch nicht vorrätig gehabt. aus dem allerersten dieses faden  ging das nicht hervor.

-> edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (29. Juli 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

M:


----------



## mg! (29. Juli 2009)

@mountainbikerit : kurzfristig kam mir dieser Gedanke auch schon. So wie ich mein Glück kenne, kämpfe ich mich also am Montag das Stilfserjoch hoch um dann den freundlichen Schilderaufsteller zu treffen - das will ich mir ersparen.

Leider fehlt es aktuell immer noch an einer brauchbaren Alternativ-Etappe - aber das ist ja mein Problem


----------



## transalbi (29. Juli 2009)

mg! schrieb:


> Aber : Wenn keine Schilder da stehen, kann mir eigentlich keiner was, wenn ich da runter fahre - wo soll ich , wenn ich kanpp 1000 km entfernt wohne, wissen, dass der gesperrt ist.
> ....



Richtig! Wo kein Schild steht, darfst du fahren. Schieben ist sowieso immer erlaubt.

Albi


----------



## Zorro123 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutle,

hier mein Schreiben an die Gemeindeverwaltung Stilfs:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
mit Besorgnis und Erschrecken habe ich erfahren, dass der sog. Goldsee-Trail vom Stilfser Joch zur Furkelhütte für Mountainbikes gesperrt sein soll.
Wir sind eine Gruppe von 4 Radreisenden die den Goldsee-Trail als landschaftlich schöne Route mit eingeplant hatten. Ohne diesen Pfad macht für uns das Stilfser Joch keinen Sinn. Dies hätte oder hat zur Konsequenz, das wir wohl eine Routenänder ung kurzfristig einplanen müssen und ins Münstertal via Val Mora rüberfahren. Somit würde der Tibethütte 4 x HP + diversen Getränken durch die Lappen gehen (wir sind sehr gesellig).
Da ich Mitglied in einem Internetforum für Mounteinbiker bin (aus dem ich schlussendlich es auch erfahren habe), kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass ähnliche Überlegungen auch bei anderen Reisegruppen gemacht werden.
Bedenklich finde ich auch: Wie wollen Sie mit Bikern verfahren, die diese Information erst vor Ort in der Form des Schilds erfahren und nicht vorab informiert sind?
Wir würden eine Lösung gutheissen, die bewirkt, dass Mountainbiker vornehmlich unterwegs sind, wenn die Wanderer noch nicht in großer Zahl unterwegs sein können, also außerhalb der Betriebszeit von Sessel-Liften und Shuttles.
Sprich, spätester Start auf dem Joch um 9:00 und dann wieder ab 16:00?
Wir hoffen auf einen weisen Entschluss, denn sicherlich stellt die Mountainbike-Fraktion mittlerweile sicherlich einen wirtschaftlichen Faktor für die Region dar und wir hoffen auf eine, für alle einvernehmliche Lösung.
Freundliche Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald.


----------



## beat (30. Juli 2009)

Obwohl ich letzten Sommer auf dem Trail eifrig mit zwei Wegepflegern über die "Zerstörung" des Weges durch Mountainbiker am Diskutieren war und deren Behauptungen damals schon nicht so recht glauben konnte, scheint das Thema Erosion und Beschädigung ja immer wieder als Pauschalvorwurf herhalten zu müssen. Gut, dass mountainbiker.it und andere hier bereits für den vorliegenden Fall das Gegenteil deutlich gemacht haben! 

Die Problematik der unangemessenen Verhaltensweisen mancher Fahrrad fahrender Wegbenutzer besteht am Goldseeweg allerdings ganz zweifellos - eben so wie bei vielen anderen Locations leider auch!

Wir, die erwähnten Wegepfleger und viele andere Wanderer wurden in 2008 an einem Tag gruß- und rücksichtslos von einer großen Gruppe zehn- bis fünfzehnjäriger überholt  , die von zwei Guides angepeitscht mit ihren undankbaren Anfänger-Hardtails auf Biegen und Brechen auch die schwierigsten Passagen des Trails herunter geholpert kamen.

Ich finde es wirklich zum    :kotz: , dass solche "Artgenossen" den Ruf aller Mountainbiker durch derartige Aktionen dermaßen in den Dreck ziehen!

Der in den bisherigen Antworten aber bereits oft geäußerten Meinung, lediglich bzw. besonders die sich shutteln lassende Gesellschaft sei die Ursache allen Übels, möchte ich aber entschieden entgegentreten. Wer bereits von 2000 Auffahrtshöhenmetern oder mit prall gefülltem Transalprucksack daher gekeucht kommt hat auch nicht mehr unbedingt die Nerven um alle par Meter für ein par Wanderer abzusteigen, bzw. einen derart ausgesetzten Trail mit der nötigen Sicherheit und Gelassenheit zu befahren.

Was den örtlichen Gemeinden, Hoteliers und Wirtschaftsbetreibern durch eine Sperre des Weges für Mountainbiker entgeht kann nur gemutmaßt werden. In jedem Falle dürfte es aber ein beträchtlicher Anteil derer Geschäfte sein, denn ein solcher Magnet von einem Singletrail lockt die Kundschaft natürlich in Scharen. Ob sich das durch das bisherige und zukünftige Wandereraufkommen rechtfertigen lässt wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Eine Spezialabzocke von Mountainbikern lässt sich weder durch die in den Raum gestellte aber kaum nachzuweisende Wegbeschädigung noch durch fortwährende Konfliktgefahren mit anderen Nutzern auf dem Weg rechtfertigen, solange mit den aus solch einer "Maut" gewonnen Mitteln nicht permanente Kontrollen auf dem Weg selbst finanziert würden.

Temporäre Sperrungen des Trails halte ich nur für zweckmäßig, wenn außerhalb dieser Zeiten durch Guides (und ich meine nicht nur die Örtlichen!) vorher angemeldete und geführte Gruppen weiterhin zugelassen sind. Andernfalls verliert die Region ihr absolutes Highlight und damit einen Riesenbatzen einer sicherlich sehr zahlungswilligen, werbeträchtigen und wiederkehrenden Kundschaft!

@Südtiroler: Euer Ansatz der begleiteten Touren bei St. Martin am Kofel geht doch schon in die richtige Richtung. Diese und ähnliche Beispiele müssen jetzt Schule machen!


----------



## Trailhunterer (30. Juli 2009)

Da fehlt noch die Sperrung der Bocchetta di Forcola und des Martelltales , zum Erhalt der Tier- und Planzenwelt.
So wird das Traumrevier Stilfser Joch zum Bikerwaisen.


----------



## Florian (30. Juli 2009)

Gibt jemand bitte hier Bescheid, wenn er ein Schild am Goldseeweg sieht?

So lange da nix ist, sollte es doch noch als erlaubt, oder zumindest als - kann ich ja nicht wissen möglich sein da runter zu fahren.


----------



## DrecksBecks (30. Juli 2009)

wieso wird der Weg nicht geteert=?


----------



## simplesaiman (30. Juli 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> wieso wird der Weg nicht geteert=?



genau! zweispurig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (30. Juli 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Also ich war heut auf geheimer Mission am Goldsee Weg unterwegs, war um halb 9 oben, auf die Pta Garibaldi, Schilder stehen noch keine, und dann Kamera an und easy runter gefahren.
> 
> Das erste Positive: von Erosion keine Spur, wenn auf dem ganzen Weg 10 m Bremsspur zu sehen sind, ist das schon alles.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matze,

die Sperrung ist echt Schade. Wie ich mich erinnere, die Wanderer kommen vom Sessellift bei der Fürkelhütte hoch. Wahrscheinlich ist das das Problem, weil die Biker ihnen entgegen fahren. Es gibt Wanderführer, die locker 10 Wanderer da hoch guiden und wenn die auf die Bikergruppe treffen wird's leicht gemekkert. Ich würde mal bei den Hotels im Tal nachfragen: wem stören die paar Biker am Tag? Gibt es Betriebe, die das Geld der Biker nicht mögen? Ich denke nicht. Es handelt sich bestimmt um irgendwelche Wander-extremisten, die Biker als Störung empfinden. Frag mal rum, du wirst sicherlich rausfinden, wer das ist.


----------



## mountainbikerit (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marco.

Der Kreis schließt sich schon so langsam. Es ja nicht so, dass die Sperrung erst am Montag bekannt wurde, die Sperrung stand ja schon letzten Herbst im Raum, bloß hat niemand was dagegen unternommen :-(.

Leider muß dass Fass immer erst überlaufen, bevor es zu gemeinsamen Gesprächen kommt.

Aber die Fakten stehen: Erosion ist wirklich nicht zu entdecken, besonders in diesem Winter, wo die doppelte Schneemenge gefallen ist, und der Weg erst seit 3 Wochen wieder fahrbar ist, ist es mühsehlig zu sagen, Erosion kommt von den Bikern.

Wie halt 5% der Biker keine Regeln beachten, sind es auch 5% der Wanderer die den Weg gerne für sich hätten, aber diese 10% der Wegnutzer blenden wir mal aus, schauen wir dass wir für die restlichen 90% was hinkriegen.

Ich versuch, die richtigen Argumente zu finden.

M.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Juli 2009)

<klugscheiß an>Deine Rechnung ist falsch. 5% der Biker + 5% der Wanderer = 5% aller Wegnutzer.</klugscheiß aus>
Aber danke, dass du dich so ins Zeug legst.


----------



## mountainbikerit (31. Juli 2009)

5% von 100% Bikern und 5% von 100% Bikern 

Wie mans halt sieht. Aber ich probier mein bestes.

M.


----------



## MATTESM (31. Juli 2009)

macht halt 10% von 200%.

..m..

p.s. werde mich auch mal an diverse tourismusämter und Co wenden... viel glück und erfolg vor ort!


----------



## Thalor (1. August 2009)

Und wie soll sich eine zeitliche Sperrung von zB 9 bis 15 mit der Forderung nach einem Shuttle-Verbot vertragen?
Bzw. was tut der Biker, der trotzdem lieber selber hochkurbelt? Zwangs-Nächtigung am Einstieg?

Eine Guide-Pflicht halte ich ebenfalls für eine unangemessene Zwangsmassnahme (und mit Sicherheit unter'm Strich für den Biker deutlich teurer als eine, wie auch immer geartete, Maut).

Ich bin den Goldseeweg noch nicht gefahren, wollte das aber auch in den nächsten Wochen mal tun.

Die "leck mich am Arsch"-Haltung, die bei manchen Bikern kritisiert wird, kommt vllt. auch ein wenig daher, dass "wir" (zumindest gefühlt) immer den Kürzeren ziehen, wenn es zu Konflikten kommt.
Für mich ist technisch jenseits der S2 schluss und gefahren wird eher langsam, für Wander wird nötigenfalls auch angehalten. Aber den Spass, der bis zu den Fahrtechnischen Limits und nach gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme noch übrig bleibt, möchte ich mir auch nicht von ein paar Nörglern vermiesen lassen.

Insofern erscheint mir das Einhalten von Verboten nur solange sinnvoll, wie eine reale Chance einer anderen Lösung besteht. Wenn Verbote scheinbar alle Probleme lösen wirds davon erst recht immer mehr geben.

Finanziell scheint mir Südtirol kein armes Land zu sein und vom Tourismus ziemlich gut zu leben. Was hier an Verkehrsinfrastruktur in die Berge gezimmert wurde und wird hat mit Sicherheit ganz andere Dimensionen als die paar Euro, die für das jährliche Ausbessern von ein paar Trail-Schäden nötig wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (2. August 2009)

_Aber die Fakten stehen: Erosion ist wirklich nicht zu entdecken, besonders in diesem Winter, wo die doppelte Schneemenge gefallen ist, und der Weg erst seit 3 Wochen wieder fahrbar ist, ist es mühsehlig zu sagen, Erosion kommt von den Bikern._


Ich halte das im Vergleich zu den Naturgewalten  wie Wasser, Wind und Eis, eh für ein sehr dünnes Argument.

Wenn ich "Erosion" ins Spiel bringe muss ich es auch untermauern. 

Es wäre gut zu wissen ob die Wegpflege durch die zusätzlichen Biker erheblich intensiviert werden musste. 
Nur, wer kann das objektiv beurteilen? 

Vom meinem Verständnis her, kann ich mit einem Paar rutschenden Wanderschuhen und den dazu passenden Stöckchen durchaus mehr Schaden anrichten, als mit einem blockierten Hinterreifen.  

Aber ich bin ja auch Biker und sehe das von einem wohl entschieden anderen Standpunkt aus... 


P.S.: Ich vermeide natürlich das Hinterrad hinter mir her zu schleifen! Wo immer es nur geht.


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2009)

Ich habe auf den am Anfang genannten Seiten mal gesucht und keine Info gefunden, dass die Erosion zu der Wegsperrung geführt hat. Das kann auch nicht sein, da gerade der Goldseeweg eher flach ist. Konflikte mit Wanderern sind dort aber vorprogrammiert. Und da ziehen Biker in der Folge leider immer den Kürzeren. 
Verglichen mit dem Bau von Skipisten und Straßen ist jeder Vorwurf der Erosion durch Biker sowieso haltlos. Das sind echt Peanuts. Und Wanderer machen genauso viel (bzw. wenig) kaputt. 
Ich wiederhole auch gerne nochmal, was oben schon stand. Großflächige Erosion wird durch Kühe verursacht, weder durch Wanderer, noch durch Radlfahrer.

Die Schweizer haben da mittlerweile eigene Lösungen gestrickt. Da werden tatsächlich parallel zu Wanderpfaden Bikewege angelegt um Konflikte zu vermeiden.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## subdiver (3. August 2009)

Mit ein Problem sind diverse Bike-Mags, Bike-Führer etc. die jeden noch 
so kleinen Trail veröffentlichen.

Dazu kommt, dass in den Bike-Mags fast nur noch mit Abfahrern 
(z.T. mit Protektoren) mit über 140mm auf abgelegenen Trails geworben wird.

Auch wird in diesen Magazinen den Lesern weisgemacht, 
dass man für die Alpen mindestens 140mm FW benötigt.

Mit dem heutigen Material sind mittlerweile Trails, auch von weniger guten Bikern fahrbar,
die vor 10 Jahren als unfahrbar galten.
Auch die möglichen Geschwindgkeiten bergab mit dem neuen Material sind schneller geworden.

Wenn ein Biker sich also so ein 140mm Fully, laut Testbericht, gekauft hat,
dann möchte er es auch im Bikeurlaub wenigstens einmal im Jahr auf den 
veröffentlichten Trails fahren.

Ein Alpen-X ist auch kein einsames Abenteuer mehr, 
sondern gleicht eher einer Massenprozession von tausenden Bikern,
so dass es sich auf manchen Strecken schon staut.

Die Schere (mehr FW, abfahrtsorientierte Bikes, Werbung etc.) und Anzahl der ungesperrten Trails 
wird immer weiter auseinander gehen.


----------



## emvau (3. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auch die möglichen Geschwindgkeiten bergab mit dem neuen Material sind schneller geworden.


und genau deshalb ist die erosion doch ein problem. diese geschwindigkeiten müssen gerade auf leichteren trails verzögert werden, während die traktion keine entwicklung nehmen konnte.  
man sieht schon immer wieder mal vereinzelt trails, die durch radler und falschbremser massiv schaden genommen haben. dann ein fettes unwetter drüber und der weg ist im eimer.


----------



## marco (3. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mit ein Problem sind diverse Bike-Mags, Bike-Führer etc. die jeden noch
> so kleinen Trail veröffentlichen.
> 
> Dazu kommt, dass in den Bike-Mags fast nur noch mit Abfahrern
> ...



Es mag wahr sein, aber was ist dein Vorschlag, alle sollen mit Hardtails wie in den 90er auf Schotterwege unterwegs sein? Die Grenzen des MTBikens weiten sich aus, wie es in jeder Sportart normal ist. Das Problem sind nicht die 140mm Fullies, sondern Intoleranz und Ignoranz, auf beiden Seiten (Wanderer & Biker). 
Die Erosion ist ein Scheinproblem, in einer Region die Geld durch das Bergtourismus macht. Als ob in Rimini im Sommer die Strände nicht sauber gemacht würden, jeden Tag, und stattdessen Verbotsschilder eingepflanzt würden.


----------



## mountainbikerit (3. August 2009)

Hallo Leute

wir haben heute bei der Sitzung mit BM Hofer unsere Wünsche vorgetragen, und werden nun einige Vorschläge schriftlich deponieren.

Ich fass später kurz zusammen.

M:


----------



## subdiver (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Die Grenzen des MTBikens weiten sich aus,



Mag sein, aber der Alpenraum weitet sich halt nicht mit aus,
sondern bleibt begrenzt 



marco schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die 140mm Fullies, sondern Intoleranz und Ignoranz, auf beiden Seiten (Wanderer & Biker).



Ich wohne an den Alpen und erlebe beide Seiten hautnah.
Manchmal bin ich auch Wanderer und muss leider manche Biker dabei erleben,
die auf Wanderwegen ohne Rücksicht (z.T. mit blockierenden Rädern den Hang hinabrutschen) 
unterwegs sind, so dass wir an die Seite springen müssen.
Auf Forstwegen wird dann z.T. mit 50 bis 60 Sachen an einem vorbeigefahren.

Jetzt bin ich aber auch Biker und bin dem Biken auf Trails positiv aufgeschlossen, 
aber was ist mit den Wanderern, die mit Biken nichts am Hut haben ? 

Vielleicht sollten die Biker auch mal Wandern und Bergsteigen,
um die "andere Seite" kennenzulernen.



marco schrieb:


> Die Erosion ist ein Scheinproblem, in einer Region die Geld durch das Bergtourismus macht.



Natürlich ist die Erosion manchmal nur ein Scheinproblem.
Aber die (meist älteren) Wanderer bringen den Regionen mehr Geld ein,
als die größtenteils jüngeren Biker.
Bei Konflikten auf beiden Seiten, werden dann halt eher die Biker ausgesperrt.

Da können wir noch so rumheulen, solange einige Zeitgenossen unter den Bikern 
ihr Verhalten auf den Trails nicht ändern, wird es immer mehr Sperrungen geben. Leider !!

Nachtrag:
@ marco
Bist Du Marco Toniolo ?
Wenn ja, bist nicht Du auch mitverantwortlich, dass durch Eure Bildreportagen
zahlreiche Biker erst auf die Idee kommen, Euch nachzumachen ?
Mit den schon hier geschilderten Folgen ?
Ich habe einige sehr namhafte Kollegen von Dir letzes Jahr im KWT erleben "dürfen".
Denen war die Natur völlig wurscht, Hauptsache "Fun" und "Action" im Hochgebirge
beobachtet und fotografiert von einem Helikopter.
Verstehst Du das unter "die Grenzen des MTbikens weiten sich aus" ?


----------



## UncleHo (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Die Erosion ist ein Scheinproblem, in einer Region die Geld durch das Bergtourismus macht. Als ob in Rimini im Sommer die Strände nicht sauber gemacht würden, jeden Tag, und stattdessen Verbotsschilder eingepflanzt würden.



Es besteht ja wohl ein Unterschied im Aufwand und in der Kostenfrage einen Strand sauber zu halten oder Erosionsschäden in den Alpen zu beheben.

Auch wenn der Tourismus entscheidend zur Verbesserung der wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Situation im Alpenraum beigetragen hat, darf man nicht aus den Augen lassen, dass man deswegen noch langen keinen Freibrief besitzt, die Alpen kommerziell auszuschlachten. Gerade in touristisch sehr erschloßenen Gegenden enstehen durch den Tourismus zahlreiche unewünschte Nebeneffekte, wie eben Erosion. Da man als Biker sich ebenfalls in diesem Ambiente bewegt, sollte es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, dass man sich bewußt ist, leider, Mitverursacher solcher unerwünschten Nebeneffekte zu sein. 

Muß leider Emvau und Subdiver Recht geben, da bestimmte Probleme einfach natürlicherweise durch die Masse entstehen. Solange nur ein paar Biker irgendwo herunterkommen, fahren, rutschen, schieben oder wie auch immer, kümmert sich so gut wie keiner darum. Pubbliziert man Trails kann sich dies halt leider ins Gegenteil herumschlagen


----------



## Thalor (3. August 2009)

Ist eigentlich irgendwer ernsthaft der Meinung, dass gerade die Biker, die sich so rücksichtslos verhalten plötzlich ganz artig vor dem Bikeverbotsschild umdrehen und die Strasse runter fahren werden?

Diejenigen, die solche Verbote beachten sind mit Sicherheit auch die ersten, die eh gegenseitige Toleranz üben und um ein gefahrloses Miteinander von Bikern und Wanderern bemüht sind.

Man zieht also am ehesten die Biker aus dem Verkehr, die sich eh unproblematisch verhalten.


----------



## emvau (3. August 2009)

hat eigentlich irgendeine gemeinde an problematischen trails schon mal "gebotsschilder" aufgestellt? ich meine mit präzisen und knappen verhaltensregeln a la "vorsicht, wandererhighway! rücksicht nehmen und schrittgeschwindigkeit bei begegnung".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (3. August 2009)




----------



## marco (3. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> @ marco
> Bist Du Marco Toniolo ?
> Wenn ja, bist nicht Du auch mitverantwortlich, dass durch Eure Bildreportagen
> ...



Wir kennen uns nicht, oder? Hast du jemals Bilder vom Heli geschossen von mir gesehen? Hast du meine Reportagen gelesen? Ich denke nicht, sonst würdest du so einen Blödsinn über "Fun and Action" nicht schreiben.

Meine Idee ist, neue Trails und neue Touren zu entdecken, das stimmt, aber im Einklang mit Berge und Natur. Die "Massen" fahren sowieso keine 2400 Höhenmeter Touren, wie diese am Goldseeweg, die ich in der Bike als 2tagestour beschrieben habe. 

Sollen wir aufhören zu entdecken, weil intolerante Wanderer oder Ignorante Bike-Raser unterwegs sind? Sollen wir uns wirklich von diesen Deppen beeinflussen lassen? Ich denke nicht. 

Was Erosion und Massentourismus betrifft: die Regionen wo diese Massen von Biker unterwegs sind sind echt wenige, sogar der Gardasee wird leer wenn man 500 Höhenmeter hochfährt. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung (das hatte ich auch über die Sperrung der Trails am Lago gesagt), dass da, wo die Biker Umsatz bringen, sollte auch etwas in die Instandhaltung der Pfade investiert werden, seitens der TV oder Hotels oder was auch immer. Wenn am Stilfser Joch Biker hochgeshuttelt werden, sollte die Shuttle Firma ihre Verantwortung nehmen und den Trail reparieren, wenn es nötig ist. Sowas passiert in Finale Ligure, wo die Shuttle-Firmen Kohle verdienen.

Marco


----------



## subdiver (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Hast du jemals Bilder vom Heli geschossen von mir gesehen? Hast du meine Reportagen gelesen? Ich denke nicht, sonst würdest du so einen Blödsinn über "Fun and Action" nicht schreiben.



Nein, ich kenne keine Heli-Bilder von Dir persönlich,
deshalb habe ich ja auch von "Kollegen" geschrieben.
Ja, ich kenne Deine Reportagen und (tollen) Bilder.

Ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass Bilder und Reportagen 
in Hochglanzmagazinen von sogenannten "Freeridern" 
in unbekannten und unwegsamen Gelände (hüpfend und driftend)
dazu beitragen, dass es sehr viele Nachahmer erzeugt.

Du schreibst ja auch, dass Du "neue Trails und neue Touren entdecken"
möchtest, was ja auch ok ist, nur die Verbreitung dieser neuen Trails
und Touren in den einschlägigen Hochglanzmagazinen 
(denen Du die Fotos und Reportagen sicherlich nicht "als Dienst an den Bikern" überlässt),
bringt eben diese Massen auf die "neuen Trails" 

Kurzum, Du verdienst damit Geld und bist deshalb für mich kein neutraler Diskussionsteilnehmer.

Du (auch Deine Kollegen) trägst eine Mitverantwortung,
wenn auf "neuentdeckten" Trails und Touren die Biker in Massen einfallen.

Über eventuelle Folgen wird ja hier ausgiebig diskutiert.


----------



## Egmatinger (3. August 2009)

Es gibt noch genug Trails wo Marco noch nicht war


----------



## marco (3. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Lieber Marco,
> 
> ich habe Dich hier nicht persönlich "an den Pranger gestellt" !
> Nein, ich kenne keine Heli-Bilder von Dir persönlich,
> ...



Natürlich werden manche Touren erst durch Magazine, Foren und Websites bekannt, was ist aber die Lösung, keine neue Touren vorzustellen und keinen GPS-Tracks Austausch zu erlauben, oder ein normales Benehmen in den Bergen zu fordern?

Wichtiger, für mich als Biker, ist ein respektvoller Umgang mit Natur und Wanderer. Anhalten oder langsam fahren wenn Wanderer unterwegs sind sollte eine normale Sache für jeden normalen Mensch sein, abgesehen von welchem Sportgerät er/sie fährt. Auf der anderen Seite soll aber auch verstanden werden, dass Biken existiert und insbesondere den neuen Generationen anspricht, die genauso gerne in den Bergen unterwegs sind.

Wer vom Bike-Tourismus profitiert, dann, sollte auch was beitragen, damit Konflikte oder Probleme nicht entstehen.

Wie du siehst, veröffentliche Touren sind nur Teil des Problems wenn ein normales Benehmen in den Bergen nicht vorhanden ist. Magazine und Websiten können aufhören zu existieren, das schlechte Benehmen werden sie leider nicht beeinflussen können.


----------



## UncleHo (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Sollen wir aufhören zu entdecken, weil intolerante Wanderer oder Ignorante Bike-Raser unterwegs sind? Sollen wir uns wirklich von diesen Deppen beeinflussen lassen? Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Was Erosion und Massentourismus betrifft: die Regionen wo diese Massen von Biker unterwegs sind sind echt wenige, sogar der Gardasee wird leer wenn man 500 Höhenmeter hochfährt. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung (das hatte ich auch über die Sperrung der Trails am Lago gesagt), dass da, wo die Biker Umsatz bringen, sollte auch etwas in die Instandhaltung der Pfade investiert werden, seitens der TV oder Hotels oder was auch immer. Wenn am Stilfser Joch Biker hochgeshuttelt werden, sollte die Shuttle Firma ihre Verantwortung nehmen und den Trail reparieren, wenn es nötig ist. Sowas passiert in Finale Ligure, wo die Shuttle-Firmen Kohle verdienen.



Dass seitens der TV oder Hotels Gelder für die Instandsetzung fließen, mag wohl in bestimmten Gebieten funktioneren, z.B. in Südtirol mit relativ gut funktionerenden TV und HGVS. Bereits im Trentino, insbesondere am Lago, wo jeder gerne seine eigene Suppe kocht, sehe ich keine Chance, dass man auf diesem Wege etwas zur Entspannung der Problematik beitragen könnte. 

Dass man die Verantwortung auf die Shuttleunternehmer und/oder Liftbetreiber abwälzt indem man sie in die Pflicht nimmt, einen Teil ihres Umsatzes für die Wegeinstandsetzung zu investieren trifft die Problematik nur zum Teil. Ist es erst einmal zu Errosionsschäden gekommen, ist deren Beseitigung im Hochgebirge wesentlich aufwendiger als z.B. in Finale Ligure und würde wohl den Rahmen dieser Shuttlefirmen sprengen. Die Beseitigung von Errosionsschäden im Hochgebirge hätte zudem die Folge, dass gerade in den wenigen Wochen dort gearbeitet werden kann, in denen auch Wanderer und Biker eben unterwegs sind. Kommt es zu Schäden, egal durch wenn, werden Wege auch mal längere Zeit gesperrt.

Ich halte es für sehr idealistisch, dass man an allgemeine Verhaltensregeln appelliert. Dies funktionert z.B. schon im normalen Straßenverkehr nicht, geschweige den auf freiwilliger Basis auf Trails. Sog. Freeriderverhalten hat man leider nicht erst seitdem es Biker gibt definiert.


----------



## subdiver (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Wichtiger, für mich als Biker, ist ein respektvoller Umgang mit Natur und Wanderer. Anhalten oder langsam fahren wenn Wanderer unterwegs sind sollte eine normale Sache für jeden normalen Mensch sein, abgesehen von welchem Sportgerät er/sie fährt.



Volle Zustimmung 
Wobei ich persönlich Probleme mit der Kombination "Seilbahn - respektvoller Umgang mit Natur" habe 
Auch Du benutzt ja gelegentlich die Seilbahn (Bike 7/09).



marco schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite soll aber auch verstanden werden, dass Biken existiert und insbesondere den neuen Generationen anspricht, die genauso gerne in den Bergen unterwegs sind.



Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die "alte" Wandergeneration bringt meisterns mehr Umsatz, 
als die neue Bikegeneration.
Deshalb werden bei Konflikten zuerst die Biker "ausgesperrt".



marco schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, veröffentliche Touren sind nur Teil des Problems wenn ein normales Benehmen in den Bergen nicht vorhanden ist.



Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben !



marco schrieb:


> Magazine und Websiten können aufhören zu existieren, das schlechte Benehmen werden sie leider nicht beeinflussen können.



Ja, das stimmt leider.


----------



## marco (3. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung
> Wobei ich persönlich Probleme mit der Kombination "Seilbahn - respektvoller Umgang mit Natur" habe
> Auch Du benutzt ja gelegentlich die Seilbahn (Bike 7/09).



Die Seilbahn steht schon bevor ich sie benutze ;-)
EDIT: in der Pale di San Martino (Bike 7/09) ist die Seilbahn-Auffahrt erst der Anfang von einer 2000 Höhenmeter langen Tour. Nicht wirklich massentauglich.
Manche Seilbahnen lösen Verkehrsprobleme, siehe Seiseralm. 
Anders wäre, wenn die Trails durch Waldzerstörung gebaut würden, dann wäre ihre Benutzung als Biker nicht wirklich naturbewusst.

Die alte Wandergeneration stirbt aus - es ist ein bekanntes Problem in vielen Gebiete.


----------



## subdiver (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Die alte Wandergeneration stirbt aus - es ist ein bekanntes Problem in vielen Gebiete.



Oha  Mit dem Spruch lehnst Du Dich aber stark aus dem Fenster !

Totgesagte leben länger 
http://www.online-artikel.de/article/bergwandern-ein-sport-fuer-alt-und-jung-14134-1.html

Zumindest in den Regionen wo ich mich meistens aufhalte (bay. Alpen, Tirol, Oberallgäu, 
Südtirol, Vorarlberg, Kleinwalsertal etc.) ist gerade bei den Jungen 
ein reger Zulauf beim Bergwandern auszumachen.

Ich merke schon, Du hast mit Bergwandern- bzw. Bergsteigen 
als Seilbahnfahrer nichts am Hut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (3. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, Du hast mit Bergwandern- bzw. Bergsteigen nichts am Hut



Fehler. 






Der verlinkte Artikel sagt nicht viel über den alter der Wanderer. Frag aber die Hoteliers, gerade in Südtirol.


----------



## subdiver (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Frag aber die Hoteliers, gerade in Südtirol.



Es ist ein allgemeines Problem, dass in den Nichtwintermonaten die Hotels 
in den Alpen nicht genügend ausgelastet sind.
Das liegt eher daran, dass heutzutage Allinclusive-Flugreisen billiger sind
und auch an der Überkapazität von Hotel- und Pensionsbetten.
Und besagt nichts über die Beliebtheit des Bergwanderns oder deren Personen aus. 

Nun zu glauben, dass man die Hotels mit der "jungen Bikegeneration" füllen könnte, 
halte ich für pures Wunschdenken einiger Hoteliers.

Nun wird´s aber zu OT. Sorry !


----------



## marco (3. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Es ist ein allgemeines Problem, dass in den Nichtwintermonaten die Hotels
> in den Alpen nicht genügend ausgelastet sind.
> Das liegt eher daran, dass heutzutage Allinclusive-Flugreisen billiger sind
> und auch an der Überkapazität von Hotel- und Pensionsbetten.
> ...



Alte Hotelgäste sind keine Gäste bald, man muss sich schlau machen und sehen, wer kommt. In Tirol haben es bereut, die Trails gesperrt zu haben, und die verstehen was vom Bergtourismus.


----------



## Anselm_X (3. August 2009)

Freunde, es geht hier um den Goldseetrail und nicht um persönlichen Kleinkrieg. Deshalb zurück zum Thema.

Der Goldseeweg wird auch von Profi-Veranstaltern mit größeren Gruppen genutzt.

Ich habe am 01.08. mit einem Allgäuer Freeride-Veranstalter gesprochen, der nach eigener Aussage den Trail im Rahmen eines Freeride Alpencrosses mit einer Gruppe gefahren ist. Und zwar offensichtlich NACH dem 27.07. und das auch noch nachmittags.
Ich unterstelle jetzt mal keinen Vorsatz sondern gehe davon aus, dass die Firma schlicht und einfach nicht informiert war.

Aber Ihr seht an diesem Beispiel, dass eine intensive Nutzung von "Holy-Trails" zu Sperrungen und sonstigen Eskalationen führen kann.
Wenn mehr als nur ein paar "Abfahrer" auf einmal einen Trail hinunterschießen, lockt man Wanderer, Naturschützer, Nationalpark-Ranger, etc. aus der Reserve - mit den bekannten Folgen.

Noch was:
Auch die beliebte "Schredderbremse" begegnet einem auf Schritt und Tritt. Als ich vor ein paar Tagen die zugegebenermaßen recht steile "Gipfelrampe" zur Heilbronner Hütte hochgefahren bin, kam mir eine Gruppe MTBler entgegen. Ausgestattet mit hochwertigen Freeridern, "schlichen" sie mit blockiertem Hinterrad um die Kurve. "Schlichen" deshalb, weil die Kurve deutlich mehr Speed vertragen hätte, aber die Jungs offensichtlich nicht fähig waren, den Weg technisch sauber und damit ohne Bremsorgie runterzufahren. Ich wollte sie schon aufhalten und ihnen den Rat geben, ihr Geld eher in Fahrtechnik als in Material zu investieren...

LG
Anselmo


----------



## emvau (3. August 2009)

marco anzugiften bringt nichts! seine artikel haben zwar bisweilen zu problemen  geführt (hast du nicht z.b. die "bozener gondeltour" als erster beschrieben, marco?), aber ich habe das gefühl (ohne jeden artikel von ihm zu verfolgen), dass er sich der verantwortung mittlerweile sehr wohl bewusst ist. ich habe aus seinen reiseberichten jedenfalls schon einige ideen umgesetzt und die waren alle hinsictlih unseres themas hier unproblematisch. also weiter so! bikejournalismus wird so oder so bleiben, da ist mir einer wie marco eben nur recht.

beim goldseetrail müssen wir jetzt einfach abwarten, was die bikeunternehmer vor ort für uns erreichen können. grundsätzlich sind die alpen aber groß genug für viele jahrzehnte mtb-sport. stilfs schießt halt den bikeuntenehmern im ganzen vinschgau ins knie, weil der goldseewg der leuchtturmtrail ist. aber es gibt dort noch tausend andere gute trailgründe weiter hin zu fahren.

vielleicht könnt ihr ja den trail probeweise wieder öffnen lassen, wenn man eben sowohl wanderer als auch biker mit einem schild darauf hinweist, dass dieser weg eben beiden gruppen spaß machen soll. zudem kann man die shuttler auffordern, ihre kundschaft ernsthaft zu sensibilisieren. klingt einfach, aber ich glaube ernsthaft, dass das eigentlich funktionieren müsste. bin ich da naiv?


----------



## Egmatinger (3. August 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man ein ähnlich des Golfsports beim MTB auch ein Handicap einführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (3. August 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> (hast du nicht z.b. die "bozener gondeltour" als erster beschrieben, marco?),



ja, das Ding ist aber am Ritten erst außer Kontrolle geraten, als die Locals angefangen haben dort DH zu trainieren. ABER, wir haben eine Seilbahn vor der Ruine "gerettet", die Kohlernbahn, die sich über die Biker sehr freut. Ein bisschen weniger freut sich der Bauer am Ende des Trails, ich denke aber die Probleme sollen gelöst sein (Kurt?)

Bozen ist aber eine Stadt, Gomagoi & Stilfs nicht und ich würde wirklich mal zählen, wie viele Biker am Tag dort runter fahren. Leider gibt es ein Sessellift, der die Wanderer hochtransportiert (zur Fürkelhütte), sonst wäre der Goldseeweg wahrscheinlich menschenleer.


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Leider gibt es ein Sessellift, der die Wanderer hochtransportiert (zur Fürkelhütte), sonst wäre der Goldseeweg wahrscheinlich menschenleer.



hi marco, 

genau hier liegt das problem. meine erfahrung zeigt, dass es auf den meisten trails auf denen sich wanderer, biker, bergläufer, kletterer begegnen keine probleme gibt - man respektiert sich gegenseitig als sportler, grüßt sich und jeder geht bzw. fährt seines weges.

die probleme tauchen da auf, wo alpenkonsumenten aufeinander treffen. also menschen, die dia alpen als reinen freizeitpark sehen und sonst nix. da wird dann mit der liftkarte auch das gefühl gelkauft "der berg und der weg gehört mir"

was man da tun kann? wahrscheinlich nix. außer noch mehr für gegenseitiges verständnis werben - und sich zu engagieren in vereinen wie dav etc. denn gibt es erst mal ein miteinander von bikern und wanderern im selben verein, löst sich eventuell vieles über kurz oder lang von selbst....

und bis dahin? für mich steht fest, dass ich mich von unsinnigen verboten nicht aufhalten lasse. klar, sperren aus naturschutzgründen oder freiwilligen verzicht zu stosszeiten auf hochfrequentierten wanderrouten  respektiere ich - aber keine vorgeschobenen argumente, die immer einseitig zu lasten der biker gehen.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. August 2009)

_Leider gibt es ein Sessellift, der die Wanderer hochtransportiert (zur Fürkelhütte), sonst wäre der Goldseeweg wahrscheinlich menschenleer. _

So ist es!

Das Phänomen gibt es doch überall in den Alpen. 
Wo es keine Lifte gibt, gibts auch recht wenig Wanderer und somit weniger oder gar keine Konflikte. 

Schon 10km von einer Bergstation entfernt, kann es Sonntags mitten in der Hochsaison stundenlang vollkommen einsam sein.  Ganz zu schweigen von den Trails, die in den (oft "aussichtslosen") Wald eintauchen!

Selbst oft genug erlebt.


----------



## emvau (4. August 2009)

klar, jegliche aufstiegshilfe führt zur überlastung panoramareicher trails, schließlich drehen sich 99% dieser diskussionen um eben solche regionen.
NUR: die lifte waren eben schon immer da. das kann man genauso wenig künstlich zurückdrehen wie die berichterstattung der bikemagazine. bergbahnen für biker sperren scheint mir ein funktionierendes instrument, aber das geht am goldseeweg nicht.

das höchste, was man erreichen kann, wäre eine öffnung des goldseewegs unter hinweisschildern. besser als nichts wäre eine öffnung des goldseewegs zu bestimmten zeiten. gut argumentieren müssen jetzt die locals, wir schreiben fleißig mails (adressen stehen oben)!!


----------



## Anselm_X (4. August 2009)

@ powderJO: Word! Sehe ich absolut genauso.

Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> klar, jegliche aufstiegshilfe führt zur überlastung panoramareicher trails...



mit überlastung hat das imho wenig bis gar nix zu zu tun. es geht um die einstellung. 

habe es gerade bei der transalp challenge erlebt: über 1000 biker tragen und stoßen ihr bike den trail zum pfitscherjoch hoch  und werden von den wenigen wanderern für die das tatsächlich eine arge beinträchtigung bedeutete angefeuert und beklatscht. 
kurz vorher am speichersee: derselbe tross biker, aber auch viele auto-wanderer, d.h leute, die mit der karre zum stausee fahren und maximal ein paar 100m zu fuß hinter sich bringen: gemotze und nix mehr mit verständnis und anfeuerung. 
und so ähnlich erlebe ich das immer wieder. 

ich denke bei den "bergsportlern" ist genug gegenseitiges verständnis vorhanden. man akzeptiert, dass jeder einen anderen zugang zu den bergen findet und teilt das naturerlebnis. ganz anders die konsumenten: hochfahren, in der hütte ein paar bier und dann runter. dafür habe ich bezahlt, da soll mir keiner im weg rumlaufen oder rumfahren. basta. 

die frage ist, wer bei den tourismuszentralen in zukunft mehr gehör und aufmerksamkeit findet.


----------



## Thalor (4. August 2009)

... zumindest das Verhältnis "Gastronomieausgaben / Errosionsverursachungsanteil" dürfte bei den Alpenkonsumenten (sehr passender Ausdruck!) deutlich günstiger Ausfallen, als bei uns Bergsportlern ...


----------



## emvau (4. August 2009)

powderJO, ich bin grundsätzlich deiner meinung (meine persönliche haltung zu sperrungen ist sogar deckungsgleich). habe auch in all den jahren bergradeln so gut wie nie stress mit wanderern gehabt. also alles halb so wild? 

hm... ich weiß nicht.... als radler ist man manchmal schon sehr schnell unterwegs und da möchte ich von uns doch rücksichtnahme einfordern, zumal ich von radlern weit häufiger rücksichtsloses verhalten wahrgenommen habe als von wanderern. kann da ein sessellift schuld sein (,der zudem schon immer da war)? wenn ich den goldseeweg fahre, muss ich mit wanderern umgehen. ich kann auch persönlich nicht erkennen, dass der geliftelte wanderer genervter ist als ein nicht geshuttelter, weil ich wanderer, wie gesagt, eigentlich so gut wie nie als genervt wahrnahm... höchstens gefallen mir die wege dann nicht, weil überlaufen.  

und eine transalpchallenge als beispiel für naturerlebnis? ... na, ja... ich könnt 's verstehen, wenn da mal ein geher genervt ist...


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2009)

Ich kenne z.B. Trails in Tirol, die für MTB gesperrt wurden,
nicht wegen Erosion oder Konflikte mit Wanderer,
sondern weil ein (oder mehr ?) Biker auf diesen Trails
zu Tode gestürzt sind.


----------



## UncleHo (4. August 2009)

Ich denke das Problem liegt nicht nur bei denen, die den Berg konsumieren und eigentlich keinen Zugang zum Berg und daher auch kein VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r anders Gesinnte haben. Zumal es das Problem Wegsperrungen eben nur dann dort geben mÃ¼Ãte, wo eben diese Kategorie von Konsumenten unterwegs ist, sprich Ã¼berall dort wo es Aufstiegshilfen gibt.

Konflikte entstehen bzw. sind entstanden, weil neben traditionell Orientierten, sprich alles was sich auf zwei Beinen bewegt, eine neue Gruppe, sprich Mountainbiker, dazu gekommen ist, die sicher immer noch von vielen als âFremdkÃ¶rperâ in den Bergen betrachtet wird.  Biker, die zudem im Vergleich zu FuÃgÃ¤ngern, Bergwanderern und Alpinisten etc. Ã¼ber so gut wie keine Lobby verfÃ¼gen und sicher auch in ihrer Anzahl nicht mit ersteren Stand halten kÃ¶nnen. Da ist es dann auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die grÃ¶Ãere Gruppe die kleinere von ihrem âRevierâ auszugrenzen und sie vielleicht auch noch als schwarze Schafe, teilweise auch zu recht, zu markieren versucht. Das Beispiel Trentino mag hierfÃ¼r herhalten.

Es wÃ¤re interessant den genauen Wortlaut der Sperrung am Goldseetrail zu kennen. Wenn Erosion und Konflikte mit FuÃgÃ¤ngern als Grund der Sperrung genannt wurden, dann kÃ¶nnen dies eben auch nur vorgeschobene GrÃ¼nde sein um eine Randgruppe auszugrenzen, die man als âFremdkÃ¶rperâ dort nicht haben will, zumal Erosion auch durch FuÃgÃ¤nger verursacht wird, wenn sie eben in Massen auftreten und damit auch zum Konfliktpotential mit andersartigen Nutzern, sprich Bikern, werden. Eine zeitliche LÃ¶sung kÃ¶nnte von daher ein Ansatzweg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (4. August 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> hm... ich weiß nicht.... als radler ist man manchmal schon sehr schnell unterwegs und da möchte ich von uns doch rücksichtnahme einfordern, zumal ich von radlern weit häufiger rücksichtsloses verhalten wahrgenommen habe als von wanderern. kann da ein sessellift schuld sein (,der zudem schon immer da war)? wenn ich den goldseeweg fahre, muss ich mit wanderern umgehen. ich kann auch persönlich nicht erkennen, dass der geliftelte wanderer genervter ist als ein nicht geshuttelter, weil ich wanderer, wie gesagt, eigentlich so gut wie nie als genervt wahrnahm... höchstens gefallen mir die wege dann nicht, weil überlaufen.



da liegt ein missverständnis vor: ich mache keinen unterschied zwischen wanderern, bikern und sonstwem. ich sehe nur den unterschied zwischen freizeitpark-touristen und den "bergsportlern" (mir fällt kein besseer begriff ein  menschen halt, die entweder aus sportlichem anspruch, der natur wegen oder wegen einer kombination aus beidem in die berge gehen oder fahren). lifte benutzen beide  der unterschied ist: die bergsportler würden auch ohne lifte in die berge gehen, die anderen würden keinen fuß oder kein rad mehr auf einen wanderweg setzen. 

übrigens: auch andere kleine details zeigen die unterschiedliche einstellung: bergsportler würden niemals ihren müll einfach in die natur pfeffern, bei den anderen gang und gäbe. 







emvau schrieb:


> und eine transalpchallenge als beispiel für naturerlebnis? ... na, ja... ich könnt 's verstehen, wenn da mal ein geher genervt ist...



die tac ist sicher kein beispiel für eine genußtour durch die alpen mit dem schwerpunkt naturerlebnis. aber das sollte es auch nicht sein. das beispiel zeigt aber aus meiner sicht sehr gut, dass bergsportler (hier wanderer) selbst mit einer horde bikern auf einem engen trail überhaupt kein problem haben. die freizeitüparktouristen hatten diese probleme sehr wohl obwohl sie der horde bikern nicht auf dem trail, sondern auf der straße begegneten, die genug platz für alle bot...


----------



## raccoon78 (4. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe es gerade bei der transalp challenge erlebt: Ã¼ber 1000 biker tragen und stoÃen ihr bike den trail zum pfitscherjoch hoch â und werden von den wenigen wanderern fÃ¼r die das tatsÃ¤chlich eine arge beintrÃ¤chtigung bedeutete angefeuert und beklatscht. kurz vorher am speichersee: derselbe tross biker, aber auch viele auto-wanderer, d.h leute, die mit der karre zum stausee fahren und maximal ein paar 100m zu fuÃ hinter sich bringen: gemotze und nix mehr mit verstÃ¤ndnis und anfeuerung.
> und so Ã¤hnlich erlebe ich das immer wieder.



Genau das gleiche erlebe ich hier (Mittelgebirge) jeden Tag, sowohl beim Biken, als auch beim Gassigehen oder Joggen, rund um ParkplÃ¤tze wird man schief angeschaut, angeranzt oder kommt sonstwie unangenehm in Kontakt mit anderen.

Sobald man 1 - 2 Kilometer von einem Parkplatz entfernt ist sieht die Welt ganz anders aus( und da hat man machmal das GefÃ¼hl eine Grenze zu Ã¼berschreiten eben ist noch die HÃ¶lle los und 5 Meter weiter ist kein Schwein mehr), wenn man wirklich mal jemanden trifft lÃ¤uft das zu 95% nett und freundlich ab, man grÃ¼Ãt sich und hÃ¤lt auch mal ein SchwÃ¤tzchen.


----------



## Thalor (4. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich kenne z.B. Trails in Tirol, die für MTB gesperrt wurden,
> nicht wegen Erosion oder Konflikte mit Wanderer,
> sondern weil ein (oder mehr ?) Biker auf diesen Trails
> zu Tode gestürzt sind.



Das ist dann genau die Art Bevormundung, die ich als letztes akzeptiere. Sollen sie ein Hinweisschild aufstellen (wie es bei schwierigen Bergsteigen für Wanderer teilweise gemacht wird) und den mündigen Menschen sich seines Tuns überlassen.
Ich weiss, es gibt in Tirol / Österreich auch noch die Haftungsproblematik, aber dafür liesse sich auch eine Lösung finden, wenn man denn wollte.
Das Konzept, warum der Grundeigentümer haftbar sein soll, wenn ich auf einem naturbelassenen Weg vom Bike stürze habe ich noch nie wirklich nachvollziehen können - aber gut - ist wohl so Gesetz - warum auch immer.

Bergsport ist immer gefährlich - vermutlich auch eine Einsicht, die Bergkonsumenten und Bergsportler unterscheidet 
Bergsteige und Klettersteige werden auch nicht gesperrt, sobald jmd zu Tode stürzt.


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Bergsteige und Klettersteige werden auch nicht gesperrt, sobald jmd zu Tode stürzt.



Auch die Skipisten werden deswegen im Winter nicht gesperrt 
Es ist leider so, wie schon geschrieben, dass die Biker keine Lobby haben.

Die Wanderer, die die meisten Probleme mit Bikern haben, sind oft Urlauber.
Hier passt oft das Bild von Radfahrern auf Wanderwegen nicht zum typischen Urlaubsbild.
Die Locals fahren meistens selber mit dem Bike und Wandern auch.

Für uns ist die schönste Bikezeit in den Bergen vor und nach der Haupturlaubszeit.


----------



## tri4me (4. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich kenne z.B. Trails in Tirol, die für MTB gesperrt wurden,
> nicht wegen Erosion oder Konflikte mit Wanderer,
> sondern weil ein (oder mehr ?) Biker auf diesen Trails
> zu Tode gestürzt sind.



Wenn du jetzt noch sagst welche, haben wir einen neune Hotspot


----------



## Thalor (4. August 2009)

Quasi alle - in Tirol ist alles verboten, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. Und falls da ein paar lose Steine auf dem "offiziellen" Trail liegen steht noch ein Schild "Schiebestrecke" daneben.

Ist eigentlich der Liftbetreiber schuld, wenn ich auf der Skipiste stürze? Er hatt mich ja schliesslich rauf gebracht!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (4. August 2009)

@uncleho

Besteht nicht ein besonderer Minderheitenschutz? 

Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Klage in Erwägung ziehen. 

Gestützt auf das Allg. Gleichbehandlungsgesetz, begründet in unserer Weltanschauung...


----------



## mountainbikerit (4. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde.

Jetzt mal einige Fakten:
Das Gespräch gestern mit BM Hofer (bei welchem neben Hoteliers, TV-Spitze und die HGV Spitze und der Tourismusverbandspräsident beiwohnten) wurde sehr sachlich gehalten.

Wir haben unsere Argumente vorgebracht, BM Hofer hat jede Person ausreden lassen, und die Argumente sachlich beantwortet.

Zum Thema Erosion (betrifft nur den unteren Teil des Weges) kann eine Lösung gefunden werden, also ein Ausbau bzw. Neuanlegung des Weges.

Das Thema Sicherheit (dann müssten wir den Ortler sofort sperren, dort passiert fast täglich ein Unglück) spielt sofern eine Rolle, da einfach zuviele gedankenlose Kollegen unterwegs waren.
Der Nationalpark organisiert persönlich Führungen am Goldseeweg, und die Aussagen von den Führern, die ich auch persönlich kenne, sind teils schon sehr heftig.

Alles in Allem, die Sperrung stand schon länger im Raum, man hat nun leider den Zeitpunkt verfasst, vor dem Dekret einzugreifen. 

Nach 2 Stunden Sitzung hat BM Hofer zugesichert, mit dem Tourismus ein Konzept auszuarbeiten, welches für 2010 den Weg mit Auflagen wieder freigibt.

Kurzfristig wurde am Schluß noch angedacht, dass es evtl. in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Park auch eine Mountainbike Führung geben könnte, ein entsprechendes Konzept liegt morgen vor.

Ich kann für 2009 nichts mehr versprechen, da einerseits jetzt Hauptsaison für den Tourismus ist, und auch solche bürokratischen Akzente nicht so schnell beschlossen sind. Wir drängen aber auf einen schnellen Weg, damit wir die Saison zumindest noch einige Male das Panorama auf den Ortler gemeinsam mit Wandern genießen können 

Und zur obigen Diskussion:

Marco ist sicherlich nicht Schuld, dass Wege gesperrt werden, wer den Artikel aufmerksam liest, erkennt die Andeutungen, den Weg zeitig Früh zu fahren, das Panorama zu genießen und und und.

Die Verantwortung müssen wir schon alle tragen, wir haben die schlechtere Lobby in den Bergen und sind ständig auf Bewährung, aber Jeder von uns kann ein gutes Beispiel sein, oder... (egal ob mit Vollvisier Helm oder mit Lycrahosen)

Also, geben wir dem Goldseeweg und den Vinschgern ein wenig Zeit, wir werden es schon wieder richten... 

Man kann nicht immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand...

Euer Matze


----------



## mountainbikerit (4. August 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Quasi alle - in Tirol ist alles verboten, was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. Und falls da ein paar lose Steine auf dem "offiziellen" Trail liegen steht noch ein Schild "Schiebestrecke" daneben.
> 
> Ist eigentlich der Liftbetreiber schuld, wenn ich auf der Skipiste stürze? Er hatt mich ja schliesslich rauf gebracht!




Denkt mal an die Situation vor 10 Jahren, da gab es zwischen Skifahrern und Snowboardern die gleichen Diskussionen, Skipisten sind für Skifahrer...

In diesem Fall ist der Konflikt nun ausgestanden, weil die Carver nun auch andere Kurvenradien fahren.

Irgendwie müssen wir es mit dem Wanderer auch hinkriegen, ist ja schließlich auch ein Naturliebhaber wie wir, oder?

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (5. August 2009)

Ein Lösungsvorschlag von Seiten von vinschgauBIKE in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Tourismus im Tale ist soeben raus, mehr Infos folgen.

M.


----------



## subdiver (5. August 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Und zur obigen Diskussion:


Hier fühle ich mich angesprochen. 



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Marco ist sicherlich nicht Schuld, dass Wege gesperrt werden,


Hat Niemand behauptet ! 
Bitte RICHTIG lesen !!!



subdiver schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass Bilder und Reportagen
> in Hochglanzmagazinen von sogenannten "Freeridern"
> in unbekannten und unwegsamen Gelände (hüpfend und driftend)
> dazu beitragen, dass es sehr viele Nachahmer erzeugt.
> ...


----------



## Anselm_X (5. August 2009)

@mountainbikerit: Danke Matze für Dein Engagement!

Als aktives DIMB-Mitglied kann ich gut nachvollziehen, wie anstrengend es sein kann, zwischen "Hardcore-Bikern" und den "politisch Verantwortlichen" zu vermitteln.

@all: Freunde, uns verbindet alle gemeinsam unser Hobby auf zwei Rädern. Deshalb mein Appell: Feindet Euch nicht gegenseitig an, sondern zieht alle gemeinsam an einem Strang (und zwar möglichst in die gleiche Richtung ). Allein dieser Thread zeigt, wie schnell ein Biker auf den anderen Biker mit dem Finger zeigt. Das macht es unseren Gegnern nur noch leichter...

Schöne Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## UncleHo (5. August 2009)

@Anselm X:
Es ist doch ganz natürlich, dass es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einem Standpunkt geben kann. Diskussionen sollten immer sachlich geführt werden, was dann halt leider praktisch nicht immer klappt. Dennoch halte ich es für ausgeschloßen, dass alle immer an einem Strang ziehen. Denn wenn sich alle korrekt und tolerant auf den Trails verhalten würden, gebe es sicher weniger Sperrungen. Schwarze Schafe lassen sich durch Appelle eben nicht ausschließen, was sicher auch in Zukunft dazu führen wird, dass es leider zu weiteren Sperrungen kommen wird. 
Was die Pubblikation von Trails in den diversen Zeitschriften anbelangt, sollte es doch nicht zur Diskussion stehen, dass dadurch die Anzahl derjenigen, die diese Trails dann befahren steigt und dadurch auch die Möglichkeit, dass sich darunter eben auch welche befinden, die sich nicht an allgemeine Verhaltensregeln halten. Ob man deswegen, keine neuen Trails veröffentlicht mag dahin gestellt sein. Was sicherlich diskussionswürdig wäre ist, wie solche Berichte abgefaßt werden. Wie oft sieht man Fotos von Trails die gestellt sind, um Eindruck zu machen, aber so nicht realistisch sind. Ich denke da an Fotospots wie bei Pregasina, die immer wieder für Magazine oder Produktwerbung herhalten müssen. Marco möchte ich da mal ausnehmen, zumindest ist mir kein solches Fake von ihm bekannt.

Bin mal gespannt was die Vinschgerbuam im Detail für einen Lösungsvorschlag ausgearbeitet haben. Vielleicht läßt sich der ja auch andernorts anwenden?  

Grüße aus Riva (Superbikewetter und ich hock wieder im Büro) 
UncleHo


----------



## Anselm_X (5. August 2009)

@UncleHo:
Hast schon Recht, nur sollten wir Biker uns besser "zammraufen" und nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit Grabenkämpfe führen.

Schwarze Schafe und "Turbo-Individualisten" wird es immer geben. Auch logisch, dass es verschiedene Standpunkte, Interessen und Meinungen gibt. Aber die große Mehrheit der Biker sollte sich nicht bei jedem geringen Anlass auseinanderdividieren (lassen).

Fazit: Zusammen halten und die eigenen Interessen zumindest prozentual der gemeinsamen Sache unterordnen.

Grüße von Gauting an den Lago (auch hier ausnahmsweise super Bikewetter und auch ich sitz im Büro...)

Anselmo


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde. Jetzt mal einige Fakten: ...



danke für dein / euer engagement. finde gut, dass ihr es geschafft habt, so schnell so viele beteiligte an einen tisch zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2009)

Moin, Moin!

Ich bin auch gespannt. Den Weg konnten wir letzten Herbst wg. Wetter nicht fahren. Dieses Jahr fällts wg. Sperrung aus, da gehts dann halt nicht ins Vinschgau. Hoffen wir auf 2010. 

Grüße aus Hamburg, wo es bestes Bikewetter ist und ich in Büro sitze...

Robert


----------



## emvau (5. August 2009)

klingt wirklich gut, matze, vor allem deine schilderung der gesprächsatmosphäre. wäre doch gelacht, wenn man da keinen kompromiss finden könnte.

und danke natürlich nicht nur für dein engagement sondern auch dafür, dass du uns so topaktuell auf den laufenden hältst.


----------



## Zorro123 (5. August 2009)

Hi alle,

erst mal vielen Dank an Matze, dass er und der MTB-Club sich so reinhängt.

Matze, wäre es denkbar, dass nächsten Freitag (14.8.) mit einem Guide von Euch der Goldseetrail machbar wäre, wir sind zu viert. Wäre eben am 4. und letzten Tag als Zuckerl auf unserer kleinen Querung von Pontresina ins Vinschgau der Abschluss gewesen.

Ansonsten bräuchten wir eben ein Ersatzprogramm für den 14. 

Wir würden dann die Route von Tag 3 so abändern, dass wir im Enquartier in Naturns einen Tag früher rauskommen würden anstatt auf dem Joch oben.

1500 Hm - 2000 Hm dürften es schon sein. Schwerer als S2 allerdings nicht.

Naturnser-Alm, Vigiljoch, Forst ist das was?

Gruss Zorro123

Gerne auch als PN, da doch etwas off topic


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. August 2009)

Stunzi ist vorletztes Jahr mal eine andere Variante von der 3-Sprachenspitze runter. Das geht auch erst ein kurzes Stück am Goldseeweg entlang und biegt dann rechts ab. Hat ich glaub ich sogar besser gefallen. ICh weiß jetzt nimmer, auf welcher seiner zahlreichen Touren das war, musst mal selber gucken.


----------



## Fubbes (5. August 2009)

So, wie ichden Goldseeweg vor zwei Jahren kennengelernt habe, würde ich auch die stuntzi-variante empfehlen und am ersten Abzweig runter. 
Der weitere Weg zur Furkelhütte hatte mir zu viele Geröllfelder, zu wenig Gefälle. Habe aber gehört, dass dort etwas aufgeräumt wurde. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Zorro123 (5. August 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Stunzi ist vorletztes Jahr mal eine andere Variante von der 3-Sprachenspitze runter. Das geht auch erst ein kurzes Stück am Goldseeweg entlang und biegt dann rechts ab. Hat ich glaub ich sogar besser gefallen. ICh weiß jetzt nimmer, auf welcher seiner zahlreichen Touren das war, musst mal selber gucken.


 

Bei trail.ch habe ich da auch was gefunden. Red Orbiter war auch schon dort:

http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=64&pos=12

Aber so wie ich das Ganze verstehe müssten wir da ja auch ein Stückchen gesperrten Weg fahren??


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (5. August 2009)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> @UncleHo:
> Hast schon Recht, nur sollten wir Biker uns besser "zammraufen" und nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit Grabenkämpfe führen.
> 
> Schwarze Schafe und "Turbo-Individualisten" wird es immer geben. Auch logisch, dass es verschiedene Standpunkte, Interessen und Meinungen gibt. Aber die große Mehrheit der Biker sollte sich nicht bei jedem geringen Anlass auseinanderdividieren (lassen).
> ...



Sicher ein schöner Wunsch aber mit dem Rückblick auf die letzten 30 Jahre halte ich es (leider) für einen Wunschtraum.
Erst dann, wenn die jetzt junge, bikeaktive Generation in die Behörden und die politischen Parteien eingesickert ist, können wir hoffen, genauso behandelt zu werden, wie Wanderer und Skifahrer. 
Wir sind halt eine Truppe von Egos und Individualisten, was ja prinzipiell nicht tragisch ist, uns aber nicht weiter bringt, wenn Zusammenhalt in Zeiten wie diesen gefragt ist.
Jeder kann hier in den verschiedenen Foren selbst sehen und erleben, wie andere Meinung platt gemacht werden. Das Hauptproblem liegt bei jedem selbst. Wer löst sich schon von seiner "Schubladen"-Weltsicht und macht das für einen Voreingenommenen unmögliche; sich vollkommen wertneutral der gegensätzlichen Meinung annehmen und diese sachlich zu akzeptieren. Hier geht es ja nicht um Mord und Totschlag, sondern nur um die Art und Weise, wie ich bike oder mir mein Leben vorstelle.

Ich persönlich würde keine Nutzungsgebühren für Straßen und Wege vorschlagen. Die Länder der EU bekommen eine unvorstellbare gigantische Steuereinnahme von ihren Bürgen, die auch dafür einkassiert wird, um davon die diversen Infrastrukturen zu bezahlen. 
Deshalb bedarf es auch keiner weiteren Bezahlung für Wege die genutzt werden! Ohnehin fließen ja bereits riesige Summen in die Landwirtschaft und den Forst, die ja auch primär die Landschaftspflege ausführen. Und an besonders belasteten Orten können immer Sonderlösungen gefunden werden, wenn man nur wollte. 
Am Geld kann es nicht liegen, davon hat der Staat mehr als genug eingenommen, vermutlich aber auf den falschen Baustellen ausgegeben (Deutschland wird ja seit kurzem am Hindukusch verteidigt?! Sind wir eigentlich im Krieg, wenn wir uns verteidigen müssen??!! Habe ich etwas verpasst?)

Auch der ständig genannte Konflikt zwischen Wanderen und Bikern besteht im Großen und Ganzen überhaupt nicht, sondern es sind einzelne Menschen, die einfach nicht von ihrem kranken Egotrip ablassen wollen. Und weil einige von den Wanderern mehr Einfluß haben, als die meisten Biker, kommt es dann zu Wegesperrungen. 
Der Natur und Umweltschutz kann es ja nun wirklich nicht sein, denn dann müßten eigentlich fast alle Skigebiete sofort geschlossen werden.
Und die Selbstgefährdung ist auch nur vorgeschoben; Ski und Wanderunfälle häufen sich ja auch deutlich in den letzten Jahren. Und vom Risiko Straßenverkehr schreibe ich besser nicht

Ich finde auch die Trennung zwischen den verschiedenen Gruppen einfach nur krank. Ich bin Biker, Wanderer, Autofahrer,..... also irgendwie gehöre ich jeder Interessengruppe zeitweilig an.
Deshalb habe ich durchaus Verständnis für Fußgänger, die selten oder überhaupt nicht MTB fahren, dass diese selbst meistens wenig Verständnis für den MTB-Sport haben.
Es ist wie immer im Leben, was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er nicht!

Mich stören zeitweilig auch Fußgänger, die sich dick und breit auf Radwegen machen oder mir in den Bergen ersichtlich nicht sofort platz machen. Ich akzeptiere dieses Verhalten, da diese Menschen meine Sportart wohl selbst nicht kennen.
Ich als Wander und Biker brauche keine Aufforderung durch eine Rad-Klingel, denn mein Gehör ist für die Rollgeräusche eines MTBs sehr empfänglich und deshalb gehe ich sofort an die Seite und freue mich, wenn der Bike sein Gas stehen läßt und an mir vorbeisaust, denn ich kenne doch selbst diese Form der Lebensfreude.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle alle Biker auffordern, sich für ihren Sport stark zu machen und nicht gleich jeden Widerstand gegen unseren Sport zu akzeptieren.
Die meisten von uns wandern auch und fahren auch Ski. Jeder kann ja nun selbst entscheiden, ob er dort hinreist, wo er als Biker abgelehnt wird.
Wie schon ein Poster vermerkt hat, ohne Touris wären die meisten Alpenregionen noch heute sehr verarmt! 

Bikeparks und geführte Routen sind für mich keine Lösung auch wenn sie für einige von uns sicher einen schönen Spielplatz bieten würden.
Eine breite und abwechslungsreiche Lenkung an besonders kritischen Punkten, getrennt für Biker und Wanderer, ist aber akzeptabel für mich.
Ich vermute nur, wenige Wanderer werden sich auch daran nicht halten und auf Bike-Wegen wandern, um vielleicht zu provozieren. Selbst abgesperrte Rennstrecken werden ja manchmal durch Fußgänger genutzt!

Schwieriges Thema. 
Mein Dank gilt den aktiven Vorort, die eine Lösung suchen.

Allerdings finde ich das, wie im Fall der Wegesperrung Altkönig (Taunus), diskutieren in "geheimen" Foren für vollkommen falsch, denn wir fahren in der Öffentlichkeit Rad und das Thema Wegesperrungen gehört auch in die Öffentlichkeit! 
Aber einige haben vermutlich zu viel 007-Filme geschaut oder machen es den Behörden gleich, die ja auch in geheimen Sitzungen ohne Vorabinfo der Bevölkerung, Sperrungen beschließen und diese durchsetzten.
Rad fahren ist kein Betriebsgeheimnis!!


----------



## bikerherby (5. August 2009)

Der Beitrag von JaDuWerSonst ist große Klasse und zeugt von einem sehr
gesunden Menschenverstand und darauf kommts letztlich an.
Wenn wir uns gegenseitig respektieren, Wanderer und Biker, brauchen wir keine sinnlosen Reglementierungen, die am Ziel vorbeischiessen.
Die Verursacher des Ärgers, Wanderer und Biker, halten sich sowieso nicht daran. Da nützen auch Verbote nichts.
Und der bei weitem überwiegende Rest mit gesundem Menschenverstand weiß auch ohne Regeln wie Wanderer und Biker miteinander auskommen können.
Nur ein klein wenig Verständnis und Rücksicht auf die andere Sportart und schon klappts.
So schlecht ist der Mensch ja auch nicht!!!


----------



## Compagnon (5. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen es gibt im Verhältnis deutlich mehr den Bikern freundlich gesinnte Wanderer als den Wanderern gegenüber sich rücksichtsvoll verhaltende Biker. Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Einschätzung und mag auch von Region zu Region unterschiedlich sein. Außerdem hängt es auch ab von der Frage was ist rücksichtsvoll bzw. rücksichtslos. Für mich gibt es beim Wandern absolut nichts nervtötenderes als Biker, die von hinten mit Vollgas anrauschen.
Es sind wahrscheinlich einfach die Massen, die zu solchen Überlegungen und Maßnahmen führen. Wir waren am Sonntag erst wieder am Bindelweg (bin gespannt ob dort auch ein Bike Verbot im Raum steht) und natürlich haben wir die Gondel genutzt und die Trails haben riesen Spaß gemacht. Ansonsten such aber selbst ich als Biker eher Routen, die weitab von Straßen und Liften entlangführen, aber weniger um den Wanderern aus dem Wg zu gehen, sondern den vielen Bikern! Lift, Shuttle, mehr Federweg, GPS usw. führt auf manchen Klasiker- Routen langsam zu einer gewissen Überfüllung. Eine Alpenüberquerung als Abenteuer zu bezeichnen wirkt mittlerweile ja schon fast lächerlich. Daher kann ich es ein bißchen nachvollziehen, warum manche Gemeinden solche Überlegungen anstellen, und das hat sicher nichts damit zu tun, weil die Entscheider nicht ausreichend mit Bikern infiltriert sind.
Ich denke das große Problem kommt erst noch mittelfristig. Wenn sich der Rummel vom Slifser Joch z.B. auch auf das Pfunderer Joch überträgt, weil täglich 1000 Biker mit ihren E-Bikes von Fussendrass "hochkurbeln".

Ich weiß ja nicht genau wie die Kontrolle erfolgen soll. Könnt mir aber vorstellen, daß das Verbot v.a. eine erzieherische Maßnahme sein soll, also fahren geduldet wird in der Hoffnung, das die Biker aufgrund des schlechten Gewissens, daß sie vielleicht haben weil sie da trotzdem runterfahren, an Wanderern nur noch vorbeischleichen, natürlich nachdem Sie vorher überfreundlich gegrüßt haben Also an alle die da trotzdem noch runterfahren: seit brav, ich bin dort noch nie runter, hab es aber irgendwann mal vor


----------



## subdiver (7. August 2009)

Gestern hielt ich die neue Bike-Sommersonderausgabe "Alpen" in den Händen,
dort wird der "Goldseeweg" mit großen Fotos als der Aussichtstrail Nr. 1 angepriesen.

Kein Wunder, wenn dann die Biker auf solch einen beworbenen Trail in Massen einfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer2008 (9. August 2009)

Hallo, vermutlich gilt die Sperrung dann auch für den mittlerweile legendären Stelvio BikeTag am 29.08. Das war immer eine perfekte Tour, die Pass-Strasse hoch warmfahren, und anschließend über den Goldseeweg via Furkelhütte nach Prad abfahren. Gibt es inzwischen etwas Neues zur Sperrung.


----------



## gipfelstürmer (9. August 2009)

Als Südtiroler muss man sich doch wirklich an den Kopf fassen!

Einerseits:
a) Gastwirte- und Tourismusverbände sowie die Politik propagieren den Fahrradtourismus
b) der Vinschger Zug wird mit dem Eventticket beworben
c) alle sehen den Fahrradtouristen (Trekking + MTB) als zahlungskräftige Klientel

Andererseits:
a)	Im Vinschger Zug ist der Transport von eigenen Bikes (so gut wie) nicht mehr gestattet
b)	Es wird vergessen, dass es nicht nur den Trekkingtouristen, der die Via Claudia Augusta direttissima vom Reschen nach Salurn fährt, gibt, sondern auch Biker die >2000Hm und Natur unter den Stollen wünschen
Unsere Gastwirte und die Politik sollten 20 km Luftlinie über die Grenze in die Schweiz schauen! Dort gibt es beim Transport von Bikes in den Zügen keine Probleme, denn eigene Wagons werden hierfür bereitgestellt. Vom Radtransport der Postautos ganz zu schweigen.
Die offiziellen MTB-Wege beschränken sich nicht nur auf Wege in der Talsohle, sondern durchziehen kreuz und quer, rauf und runter, das Bergland. Beispiele: Arosa  Hoernlihütte 2511m  Lenzerheide;  Zernez  Keschhütte 2650m  Bergün. Super ausgeschildert und von der Wegbeschaffenheit problemlos vergleichbar mit dem Goldseesteig!
Mich würde ausserdem interessieren, warum es in einer Gemeinderatssitzung möglich ist, die Sperrung zu beschließen, es aber für die Aufhebung oder Abänderung Monate benötigt??!! 
 Zum Glück gehts uns Südtiroler ja (noch) so gut, dass wir uns solche Zwiespältigkeiten leisten können.  Super!

Gipfelstürmer


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (9. August 2009)

@gipfelstürmer

Wahre Worte!

Für mich war (das ja eigentlich total entspannte) Südtirol schon Anfang der 90er das gelobte Land zum biken. 
Schweiz und Österreich wurden als Transitland "geschätzt".

Inzwischen haben sich die Verhältnisse fast 100% umgekehrt. 

Die behördliche Regulierungswut ist für mich vollkommen unvorstellbar. 

Was ist nur passiert? Man könnte meinen Südtirol wird langsam deutscher als Deutschland!




P.S.: Auch damals gabs schon die Bike und die damit verbundenen Reise- und Trailberichte!


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (9. August 2009)

gipfelstürmer schrieb:


> Als Südtiroler muss man sich doch wirklich an den Kopf fassen!
> 
> Einerseits:
> a) Gastwirte- und Tourismusverbände sowie die Politik propagieren den Fahrradtourismus
> ...



Gipfelstürmer, ich bin da ganz Schmerzfrei, habe einen geplanten und fast schon gebuchten Urlaub in diesem Herbst in der Region ersatzlos gestrichen!

Ich kann mein Geld auch woanders ausgeben!


----------



## kurt1 (10. August 2009)

Hi,

ist schon jemand in der Zwischenzeit den Trail gefahren?

Wer passt auf, dass kein MTB fährt?
Was passiert, wenn man erwischt wird?

Ist schieben erlaubt?

CU Kurt


----------



## kurt1 (10. August 2009)

und gibt es Bike Verbotsschilder? Und Wo?

Kurt


----------



## mg! (10. August 2009)

also letzten Montag Nachmittag stand definitiv noch kein Bike-Verbots-Schild da ...


----------



## klmp77 (11. August 2009)

gipfelstürmer schrieb:


> Im Vinschger Zug ist der Transport von eigenen Bikes (so gut wie) nicht mehr gestattet





> Für den Radtransport zwischen Meran und Mals gilt es zu beachten: Vom 11. April bis 31. Oktober 2009 ist die Mitnahme von eigenen Fahrrädern an Bord der Vinschgerbahn ab Meran, Algund und Marling in Richtung Mals nicht möglich (Fahrgäste mit eigenem Fahrrad, die per Bahn in Meran ankommen, dürfen ihr Bike auch auf der Strecke Meran-Mals mitführen). Stattdessen steht an diesen Bahnhöfen ein Bike Shuttle Service mit Halt an den folgenden Bahnhöfen zur Verfügung: Naturns, Latsch, Schlanders, Spondinig, Mals.



D.h. ab Töll Brücke kann man die Räder in die Bahn packen?


----------



## jmutscheller (11. August 2009)

Hallo Martin,

eine Möglichkeit wäre der Hinweisan die Alterstruktur der Wander zu denken, die irgenwann aussterben werden, man sieht kaum jüngere Wanderer. In Zukunft werden die Hotels von anderen Zielgruppen abhängig werden, dies Wird auch Stilfs treffen. Viele Hütten sind schon heute auf Biker angewiesen, das wird sich noch verstärken, an anderen Orten werden Bikestrecken in die Berge hineingebaggert und neue Strecken angelegt.

Gruß Johannes Mutscheller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (11. August 2009)

jmutscheller schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> eine Möglichkeit wäre der Hinweisan die Alterstruktur der Wander zu denken, die irgenwann aussterben werden, man sieht kaum jüngere Wanderer. In Zukunft werden die Hotels von anderen Zielgruppen abhängig werden, dies Wird auch Stilfs treffen. Viele Hütten sind schon heute auf Biker angewiesen, das wird sich noch verstärken, an anderen Orten werden Bikestrecken in die Berge hineingebaggert und neue Strecken angelegt.
> 
> Gruß Johannes Mutscheller



Es sind weniger die Wanderer, sondern die Busterroristen, die mit Hilfe der Seilbahn zur nächsten Alm gebracht werden und dort die verdienten Stücke Sahnetorte reinstopfen. Diese beleibten Wesen haben aufgrund ihrer Körperfülle Probleme angemessene Reaktionen (Schritt zur Seite) durchzuführen. Der Wanderer ist allgemein sportlicher Natur und geht koordiniert zur Seite. Die Hauptumsatzbringer der Almwirtschaften in Seilbahnnähe sind nicht die Sportler.


----------



## Buhl (11. August 2009)

Ich habe nach den ganzen hier über die Jahre hinweg geposteten Berichten über den Goldseetrail sowieso kein großes Bedürfnis, in der Hauptsaison dort mit meinem Bike aufzukreuzen. 

Ob es jetzt Scharen an Seilbahntouris oder Horden von Full-Face-Helden auf diesem Trail sind, es wäre mir einfach zu viel. Um die Natur und den Trail dort für mich zu genießen, fahre ich einfach in der Nachsaison und habe dann dort auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## thory (11. August 2009)

jmutscheller schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> eine Möglichkeit wäre der Hinweisan die Alterstruktur der Wander zu denken, die irgenwann aussterben werden, man sieht kaum jüngere Wanderer. ....





also meine Kinder wandern lieber und die Alten fahren MTB....

Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.

Gruss


----------



## UncleHo (11. August 2009)

jmutscheller schrieb:


> ... eine Möglichkeit wäre der Hinweisan die Alterstruktur der Wander zu denken, die irgenwann aussterben werden, man sieht kaum jüngere Wanderer...



DAV Mitglieder 2008 813.177 "Wie schon in den Vorjahren verzeichnet der DAV die höchsten Zuwachsraten bei den Nachwuchs-Bergsportlern: So beträgt die Steigerung der Mitgliederzahl bei den 19- bis 25-Jährigen sieben Prozent und bei den Kindern und Jugendlichen
6,29 Prozent." Quelle siehe anbei

Bund Deutscher Radfahrer  Mitglieder ca. 150.000 
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bund_Deutscher_Radfahrer




thory schrieb:


> also meine Kinder wandern lieber und die Alten fahren MTB....
> 
> Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.
> 
> Gruss



Mehr als vorsichtig. Da werd wohl eher ich aussterben...



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Ein Lösungsvorschlag von Seiten von vinschgauBIKE in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Tourismus im Tale ist soeben raus, mehr Infos folgen.
> 
> M.



Gibt's nichts neues aus dem Vinschgau?


----------



## mountainbikerit (11. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

wir haben unsere vorschläge deponiert, ich hab aber keine antwort bekommen.

Es sind aber bis heute noch keine schilder am weg angebracht, insofern ist also noch nichts amtlich, wie es in italien heißt, die durchführungsbestimmungen sind noch nicht bindend.

Es sind auch laufend biker auf dem weg unterwegs, bitte nutzt aber die frühen stunden, bzw. die nächmittagsstunden, dann gibts wenig zoff.

wenn es neuerungen gibt, ich melde mich.

Matze


----------



## j.wayne (11. August 2009)

mountainbikerit
dein  letzter Satz klingt für mich so:
Bitte lieber Tourist(Terrorist) schmeiss dein geld bitte in die dafür vorgesehenen Aufsteller und mach dabei und bei deiner Abreise bitte so wenig Lärm wie möglich.

Auf der einen Seite wollen die Südtiroler Tourismusverbände die Mountainbiker ansprechen und zum Geldausgeben in ihren Bereichen anspornen auf der anderen Seite sollen sie dabei aber so unauffällig wie möglich sein.Da kann ja was nicht stimmen. Ich kann doch nihct auf der einen Seite Werbung mit einem Trail machen und ihn im gleichen Moment für die angesprochene Zielgruppe sperren. 
Für mich is das ne komplette Deppenaktion. Passt aber zu Südtirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cobra69 (12. August 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Bitte lieber Tourist(Terrorist) schmeiss dein geld bitte in die dafür vorgesehenen Aufsteller und mach dabei und bei deiner Abreise bitte so wenig Lärm wie möglich.


 
Ganz so krass würde ich das nicht interpretieren. Du darfst dabei nicht vergessen, dass sich Matze (aka mountainbikerit) für unser aller Interesse einsetzt und quasi unser Sprachrohr bei den Verantwortlichen darstellt. Wie soll er denn bitte dabei vernünftig argumentieren, wenn quasi im Hintergrund diejenigen für die er spricht machen was sie wollen. 

Wenn wir in einer solchen Verhandlungssituation Verantwortungsbewusstsein demonstrieren und zeigen dass wir Ver- und Gebote beachten und respektieren (können) dann haben wir bei all diesen Verhandlungen deutlich bessere Karten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

IMO ist seine Bitte vollkommen legitim und sinnvoll.


----------



## transalbi (12. August 2009)

Naja, vielleicht sollte man das ganze Thema nicht so ernst sehen. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Ein wenig ziviler Ungehorsam kann auch nicht schaden. Einfach fahren, aber Rücksicht nehmen.

Albi


----------



## j.wayne (12. August 2009)

Kann man sehen wie man will. Aber so klingts nun mal für mich. Die Kohle wollen sie schon abgreifen aber die Arbeit ja bitte nihct. Wobei man ja genug Arbeit den Sommer über hat. Da werden komplette Berge umgegraben um ne Wasserleitung für nen Schneekanone zu verlegen und Schneisen in Wälder gerissen alles kein Problem. Aber wenn dann die Radfahrer kommen und nen schon vorhandenen Weg fahren wirds zum Problem. Wo sind wir denn? Oder sind wir nur Touristen 2. Klasse? Wenn ja sollen sie´s nur sagen dann Fahr ich in Zukunft wo anders hin.

Aso ich bin 27 Jahre alt und ebenso lange verbring ich schon den Urlaub in Südtirol. Was man da manchmal erlebt glaubt eigentlich keiner. Besonders von den Einheimischen kommt da Zeug da wird einem Schlecht.


----------



## MATTESM (12. August 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht sollte man das ganze Thema nicht so ernst sehen. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Ein wenig ziviler Ungehorsam kann auch nicht schaden. Einfach fahren, aber Rücksicht nehmen.
> 
> Albi



...und wissen, dass man sich damit im falle eines (un)falles versicherungstechnisch exponiert... im falle einer geführten tour sowieso  :-(

..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. August 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Kann man sehen wie man will. Aber so klingts nun mal für mich. Die Kohle wollen sie schon abgreifen aber die Arbeit ja bitte nihct. Wobei man ja genug Arbeit den Sommer über hat. Da werden komplette Berge umgegraben um ne Wasserleitung für nen Schneekanone zu verlegen und Schneisen in Wälder gerissen alles kein Problem. Aber wenn dann die Radfahrer kommen und nen schon vorhandenen Weg fahren wirds zum Problem. Wo sind wir denn? Oder sind wir nur Touristen 2. Klasse? Wenn ja sollen sie´s nur sagen dann Fahr ich in Zukunft wo anders hin.
> 
> Aso ich bin 27 Jahre alt und ebenso lange verbring ich schon den Urlaub in Südtirol. Was man da manchmal erlebt glaubt eigentlich keiner. Besonders von den Einheimischen kommt da Zeug da wird einem Schlecht.



Mir auch gerade ... man kann das eben nicht sehen, wie man will. Die Inhalte der Posts von Cobra69 und Mountainbiker.it sehe ich allerdings genauso. Nur wenn die Biker rücksichtsvoll sind und sich defensiv verhalten, solange die Sperrung im Raum steht, haben wir eine Chance, dass das Befahren dieses Weges zukünftig wenigstens "geduldet" wird. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein Beitrag wen auch immer nur provozieren soll. In meinem Falle wäre das dann gelungen. So'n Schei$$ habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## TTT (12. August 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> DAV Mitglieder 2008 813.177 "Wie schon in den Vorjahren verzeichnet der DAV die höchsten Zuwachsraten bei den Nachwuchs-Bergsportlern: So beträgt die Steigerung der Mitgliederzahl bei den 19- bis 25-Jährigen sieben Prozent und bei den Kindern und Jugendlichen
> 6,29 Prozent." Quelle siehe anbei
> 
> Bund Deutscher Radfahrer  Mitglieder ca. 150.000
> Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bund_Deutscher_Radfahrer



Die Statistik besagt gar nichts!
Ich kenne viele Leute, die im DAV sind aber nur Mountainbiken und nicht wandern und ich kenne keine Moutainbiker, die im BDR sind. Warum sollten sie auch, wenn sie keine Lizenz lösen wollen? Der BDR vertritt ja ihre Interessen in keinster Weise.


----------



## Thalor (12. August 2009)

Sportklettern wächst fleissig!
Der DAV erkennt und fördert das um eben genau in den jüngeren Generationen neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen. Und so betreibt er bzw. seine Sektionen viele Kletteranlagen mit vergünstigten Preisen für Mitgliefer 
Das Biken scheint mir beim DAV nach wie vor eher eine Randexistenz zu führen (rein subjektiver Eindruck), aber zumindest sind die Publizierten Verhaltensmasstäbe doch recht moderat.
Der AVS verlangt von uns keine Wege, die schmaler als 1,5 m sind, zu befahren - der DAV verzichtet auf eine solche Festlegung und man erkennt immerhin an, dass es sowas wie Single-Trails und ein berechtigtes Interesse diese auch zu befahren gibt.

In wie fern aber Österreich nun MTB-freundlicher als Südtriol sein soll ist mir aber nach wie vor schleierhaft.


----------



## UncleHo (12. August 2009)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Statistik besagt gar nichts!
> Ich kenne viele Leute, die im DAV sind aber nur Mountainbiken und nicht wandern und ich kenne keine Moutainbiker, die im BDR sind. Warum sollten sie auch, wenn sie keine Lizenz lösen wollen? Der BDR vertritt ja ihre Interessen in keinster Weise.



Es ging ja auch nur darum darauf hinzuweisen, dass man mit allgemeinen Aussagen (Wanderer sterben langsam aus) vorsichtig sein sollte. Zumal die Hoffnung das Problem zwischen beiden "Bergteilnehmern" würde sich altersbedingt von selbst lösen sicher kein Lösungsansatz ist.



mountainbikerit schrieb:


> ... bitte nutzt aber die frühen stunden, bzw. die nächmittagsstunden, dann gibts wenig zoff.



Wenn eine zeitliche Regelung zu einer Entschärfung beitragen sollte und Matze wiederholt darum bittet darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen, wahrscheinlich auch in Hinsicht einer von ihm in dieser Richtung angestrebten defintiven Lösung, dann sollte man sich daran halten. 

Anarchistisches Verhalten, hilft in diesem Fall, nicht der Sache, im Gegenteil führt eher zu einer Verschärfung der Situation.  
Freerider- bzw. Trittbrettfahreeinstellungen sind für den Einzelnen zwar sehr attraktiv, aber kontraproduktiv für die Allgemeinheit. Wenn Locals, die mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten vertraut sind auf eine allgemeine Rücksichtsnahme appellieren, sicherlich im Hinblick auf auch eigene Interesse, die aber am Ende allen zu gute kommt, wäre es wünschenswert wenn sich jeder daran hält. Andernfalls braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass es zu weiteren Sperrungen kommt.



j.wayne schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nihct auf der einen Seite Werbung mit einem Trail machen und ihn im gleichen Moment für die angesprochene Zielgruppe sperren.




Stilfserjoch Goldseesteig Furkelhütte
Wer mit dem Mountainbike das Stilfser Joch erklimmt, wird oft von Rennradfahrern belächelt, breite Stollenreifen, falsche Übersetzungen...
Dafür ist das Mountainbike für einen Trail der Superklasse gerüstet, der Goldseesteig beginnt nördlich des Stilfser Jochs und führt am Nordhang entlang bis zur Furkelhütte. Ein Trail der Spitzenklasse.

Kilometer: 60
Höhenmeter: 2000
Zeit: ca. 4.30 Stunden
Startpunkt: Prad 920 m
Höchster Punkt: Dreisprachenspitze 2850 m
Infos: gute Kondition erforderlich; Technikzusatz: der anfangs breite Militärweg wird zunehmend schmaler und die letzte Abfahrt verlangt alles von den Bremsen und Fahrwerken der Bikes. Evtl. kann man die Trailabfahrt von der Skipiste nach Trafoi anhängen.

Quelle: http://www.sulden.com/de/sulden/sommer/freizeit/biken-suedtirol.asp

OFFIZIELLE SEITE DES TOURISMUSVEREINS ORTLERGEBIET zu dem auch Stilfs gehört


----------



## Anselm_X (12. August 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ...und wissen, dass man sich damit im falle eines (un)falles versicherungstechnisch exponiert... im falle einer geführten tour sowieso  :-(
> 
> ..m..



...und sich von der Polizia Forestale aufhalten lassen, 50.- EUR Strafe latzen und zu Fuss den Rückmarsch bergauf antreten...

Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## Knocke (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe gerade mit schrecken in der Mountain-bike gelesen, dass der Goldseetrail gesperrt ist.
Ich breche morgen auf meine Alpen-X auf, wo der Trail ein festern bestandteil ist. Habe ehrlichgesagt auch keine Lust mehr großartig umzuplanen. Kann mir einer sagen, was schlimmstenfalls auf mich zukommt, wenn ich erwischt werde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. August 2009)

Knocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade mit schrecken in der Mountain-bike gelesen, dass der Goldseetrail gesperrt ist.
> Ich breche morgen auf meine Alpen-X auf, wo der Trail ein festern bestandteil ist. Habe ehrlichgesagt auch keine Lust mehr großartig umzuplanen. Kann mir einer sagen, was schlimmstenfalls auf mich zukommt, wenn ich erwischt werde?


Wenn ich es wirklich verbindlich haben wollte, dann würde ich mich nicht hier auf's Forum verlassen, sondern vor Ort im Tourismusverein anrufen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Trailhunterer (13. August 2009)

Und warum einen Kopf machen, wenn ich das vor Ort klären kann.
Sollte wirklich ein Verbotsschild dort stehen, fährste halt ne schöne Teerstrasse ab. So wahnsinnig toll empfand ich den Goldseetrail nicht.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (13. August 2009)

@stefan

Er soll beim Touribüro fragen ob da schon ein Schild steht? 

Lieber nicht, sonst stellen die pünktlich zum höchsten ital. Feiertag noch schnell eins auf.


----------



## kurt1 (16. August 2009)

schon geschehen.

Dort steht eins. Ich war gestern dort.

CU Kurt


----------



## Zorro123 (17. August 2009)

war letzte woche auf dem stilfser joch und habe die tibet-hütten-wirtin darauf angesprochen.
sie erklärte mir, man soll einfach früh genug starten und gehe so den problemen aus dem weg.
sie hätte neben anderen lokaeln herbergenbesitzern auch schon beim bm von stilfs protestiert.
sollte man eine strafe erhalten, dann einfach zu ihr schicken, wie würde dann damit zum bm nach stilfs gehen .


aber wenn da kein schild steht, kann man sich ja dumm stellen??


----------



## DHVEF (19. August 2009)

Das Schild steht definitiv da. Aber falls man erwischt wird kann man sagen, dass auf dem Schild ein Hollandrad abgebildet ist und dass es sehr dumm wäre mit diesem runterzufahren. In der Uinaschlucht oder in Latsch sind Schilder mit Allmountain- bzw Freeridebikes abgebildet. Ergo man darf fahren, aber nur mit nem anständigen bike.

Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, es ist und bleibt verboten. Habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass 2010 wieder geöffnet werden soll. Da wohl einige Einheimische sich beschwerd haben dass Kunden ausbleiben.


----------



## DrecksBecks (21. August 2009)

also wenn ihr mich fragt das ist ein Fall für den Scharping!


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. August 2009)

Servus!
Also was ihr mit diesem Trail habt. Fahrt man halt einen anderen Trail. Die Alpen sind voll mit Wegerl. Da können noch ein paar hundert locker offiziell geschlossen werden.


----------



## Buhl (21. August 2009)

So sieht es aus. 

Die Bike-Bravos, auf die allerdings alle nur den letzten Mist geben, scheinen trotzdem gute Arbeit zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (22. August 2009)

es gibt einem tollen trail (1000hm s2) als alternative zum goldseeweg über die obere und untere tartscher alm. man kommt allerdings in trafoi raus, nicht in stilfs. siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3913166#post3913166, track anbei.

dabei verbringt man nur die ersten paar minuten auf dem eigentlich goldseeweg und stürzt sich dann am "Goldsee" auf 2708m ins tal hinunter. ein geiles teil, ich fands besser als den (etwas langwierigen) "normalweg" über furkelhütte etc.

und wanderer hats da keinen einzigen, der sessellift ist an der stelle noch weit weg.


----------



## Fubbes (24. August 2009)

Albi hatte mal erzählt, dass der Weg zur Furkelhütte verbessert "aufgeräumt" wurde. So wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe (2007), rentierte er sich wirklich nicht. Da war stuntzis Abfahrt sinnvoller.

Btw., ich finde nicht, dass es hier ausschließelich um den Goldseeweg geht. Ich bekomme grundsätzlich das Grausen, wenn bei irgendeiner Wegesperrung das Thema Errosion genannt wird. Konflikte mit Wanderern, ok. Aber Errosion, das ist Quatsch, bzw. Peanuts. Wenn ich mir da die Erdbewegunen an Skipisten ansehe, oder etwas natürlicher, die Zerstörungen durch Kuhherden. Wanderer verursachen übrigens auch Errosion. Aber man muss doch das Verhältnis waren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Also was ihr mit diesem Trail habt. Fahrt man halt einen anderen Trail. Die Alpen sind voll mit Wegerl. Da können noch ein paar hundert locker offiziell geschlossen werden.




und was ist wenn nach deinen paar hundert, die man locker offiziell schließen kann, die nächsten hundert geschlossen werden? einfach die nächsten fahren und warten bis die auch wieder geschlossen werden...

du siehst  deine argumentation ist nicht gerade clever. außer echten naturschutzgründen gibt es keine plausiblen gründe, wege zu sperren und es ist nur gut für uns alle, wenn sich gegen unsinnige sperren gewehrt wird  den  ansonsten kann es passieren dass plötzlich auch für dich kein wegerl mehr existiert. (das gilt auch für rob aka buhl)


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> und was ist wenn nach deinen paar hundert, die man locker offiziell schlieÃen kann, die nÃ¤chsten hundert geschlossen werden? einfach die nÃ¤chsten fahren und warten bis die auch wieder geschlossen werden...
> 
> du siehst â deine argumentation ist nicht gerade clever. auÃer echten naturschutzgrÃ¼nden gibt es keine plausiblen grÃ¼nde, wege zu sperren und es ist nur gut fÃ¼r uns alle, wenn sich gegen unsinnige sperren gewehrt wird â den  ansonsten kann es passieren dass plÃ¶tzlich auch fÃ¼r dich kein wegerl mehr existiert. (das gilt auch fÃ¼r rob aka buhl)


Ich seh's wie gesagt recht locker. Es lÃ¤sst sich immer ein Weg irgendwo finden und die Wege die ich fahre sind so oder so gesperrt. Das hat mit Cleverness nichts zu tun. Das ist in ganz Ãsterreich so, deshalb verstehe ich die Aufregung auch nicht ganz. Es werden sich Mountainbikemodelle entwickeln, wie es sie in Nordtirol gibt und desto mehr Andrang von touristischer Seite her kommt, desto mehr wird dort auch gemacht.
Da Mountainbiken immer mehr kommen wird, ist's eine Frage der Zeit. Wie dann das Endprodukt aussieht, wird wohl noch niemand so sagen kÃ¶nnen - es wird sich aber sicher was bewegen. Die Trailfraktion betrifft bei den Mountainbikern meist auch nicht die Masse. Die Masse will bis jetzt immer noch auf Waldautobahnen fahren.

Da ich persÃ¶nlich mit und ohne Trails mountainbiken werde, werde ich auch in der Zukunft meinen SpaÃ an diesem Sport haben. Ich war in LÃ¤ndern, dort hattens nicht mal ForststraÃen und da siehst dann ganz schÃ¶n belÃ¤mmert drein, wennst alles mit dem normalen Verkehr fahren darfst. Das sind aber auch LÃ¤nder, die grÃ¶Ãere Probleme  als Mountainbiker in den Bergen haben. Eigentlich ist's in den Alpen recht gut. Viele von euch, die so weit weg wohnen, verstehen die Problematiken nicht, weil fÃ¼r euch ist das alles nur Mount Disney - ihr kommt, wollt euren spaÃ haben und seids danach wieder weg. Hinter euch die Sintflut. So wird's aber nicht gehen.


----------



## Thalor (25. August 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> für euch ist das alles nur Mount Disney - ihr kommt, wollt euren spaß haben und seids danach wieder weg.



Ihr lebts doch von den Touris, das ned ganz schlecht und es ist so gewollt. Wär natürlich praktischer, wenn sie einfach das Geld da lassen würden ohne 'ihren Spaß haben' zu wollen.


----------



## Athabaske (25. August 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Albi hatte mal erzählt, dass der Weg zur Furkelhütte verbessert "aufgeräumt" wurde. So wie ich ihn in Erinnerung habe (2007), rentierte er sich wirklich nicht. Da war stuntzis Abfahrt sinnvoller.
> 
> Btw., ich finde nicht, dass es hier ausschließelich um den Goldseeweg geht. Ich bekomme grundsätzlich das Grausen, wenn bei irgendeiner Wegesperrung das Thema Errosion genannt wird. Konflikte mit Wanderern, ok. Aber Errosion, das ist Quatsch, bzw. Peanuts. Wenn ich mir da die Erdbewegunen an Skipisten ansehe, oder etwas natürlicher, die Zerstörungen durch Kuhherden. Wanderer verursachen übrigens auch Errosion. Aber man muss doch das Verhältnis waren.
> 
> ...



...es wurde auch hier schon oft darauf hingewiesen, auch wenn die Viehwirtschaft für viel größere Errosionsschäden verantwortlich ist, wie der Tourismus, sollte nicht vergessen werden, ohne Vieh keine Wege, weder für die Bundschuhfraktion, noch für die Stollenfestischisten.

Auch wenn es schwer fällt, kein Weg in den Alpen wurde für MTBler angelegt - sie nutzen lediglich ein vorhandenes Wegenetz, das von anderen gepflegt wird.

Und noch ein Grund, von wegen Errosion. Die Hinterradblockierer mögen in der Minderheit sein, aber sie fallen jedem auf - und niemals positiv! Es konnte mir noch keiner erklären, was der Nutzen von derartigen Schleifspuren sein soll. Bestes Beispiel aus dem Urlaub im Oberengadin: Abfahrt von der Alp da Staz nach Pontresina, wunderbare Spitzkehrenorgie im duftenden steilen Lärchenwald. Aber es war manchmal schwer den Weg zu finden, denn die Kehrenverweigerer haben überall eine Diretissima gezogen. Wer keine Kehren fahren kann, hat auf so einer Strecke einfach nichts verloren oder soll es endlich lernen! Ich könnte verstehen, wenn man mit dem Argument der Errosionsrinnen im Wald auch dort ein Verbotsschild aufstellt und darüber weinen.

Skipisten im Sommer sind ein Graus, aber sie wurden immerhin bewußt angelegt mit dem Ziel auch den letzten unfähigen Skifahrer ins lokale Skigebiet zu locken und damit Geld zu verdienen. Außer der Sommernutzung von Skiliften fällt mir kein vergleichbarer Fall fürs MTB ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (25. August 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ihr lebts doch von den Touris, das ned ganz schlecht und es ist so gewollt. Wär natürlich praktischer, wenn sie einfach das Geld da lassen würden ohne 'ihren Spaß haben' zu wollen.


Ist schon richtig, aber der Hauptgast ist halt mit Wanderschuhen unterwegs und eine treue Kundschaft. Habe letztens mehrere Leute im Alpbachtal getroffen, die ihre 40. Saison in diesem Ort feierten und ein paar die 35. und 30. Dürft wohl logisch sein, dass diese Leute mehr Gehör finden, als ein Alpenüberquerer, der einfach nur durch rauscht. Wenn man mit diesen Leuten spricht, haben die auch nichts gegen Biker. Wenn Biker aber in Massen auftreten und sich gegeneinander anstacheln und jeder wie ein Irrer fährt und der alle 2 Minuten auf die Seite gehen muß, dann mag er das halt nicht und hier wird es schwer sein eine Lösung zu finden. Wenn es zu viele Leute werden hilft nur eins: beide Lager trennen - hat man im Endeffekt im Winter mit Schifahrern und Snowboardern auch so gemacht.


----------



## Thalor (25. August 2009)

Massen sind immer ein Problem - sogar wenns nur Wanderer sind.
Sonntags am Brocken und auf den Haupteinflugschneisen dorthin treten sie sich auch ohne Biker schon fast gegenseitig auf die Füsse 
Drum werden / wurden die eigentlich breiten aber mit den Felsblöcken zwischen drin doch unkomoten Wanderwege dann nochmal verbreitert und kinderwagentauglich planiert....

Interessanter Weise scheint mir übrigends gerade im Harz (wo alle Wege grundsätzlich befahren werden dürfen, solang ned explizit gesperrt) die Quote muffelnder Wanderer als deutlich erhöht verglichen mit den Alpen.
Aber da sind wir wohl wieder bei dem Effekt "je schwieriger das Gelände, desto grösser die Toleranz auf beiden Seiten".


----------



## Athabaske (25. August 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> ...Aber da sind wir wohl wieder bei dem Effekt "je schwieriger das Gelände, desto grösser die Toleranz auf beiden Seiten".


...oder den, je schwieriger das Gelände um so besser die Fahrtechnik der Biker und daher auch weniger Probleme.


----------



## Thalor (25. August 2009)

Dem müsste ich aus perönlicher Sicht fast widersprechen - aber andererseits ... wenn die Fahrtechnik ned reicht, werd ich (zwangsweise) auch zum Wanderer ...


----------



## Martin76 (27. August 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, aber der Hauptgast ist halt mit Wanderschuhen unterwegs und eine treue Kundschaft. Habe letztens mehrere Leute im Alpbachtal getroffen, die ihre 40. Saison in diesem Ort feierten und ein paar die 35. und 30. Dürft wohl logisch sein, dass diese Leute mehr Gehör finden, als ein Alpenüberquerer, der einfach nur durch rauscht....



Und was, wenn diese "Hauptgäste" in absehbarer Zeit aus Altersgründen nicht mehr anreisen???
Ist wohl schlau, auch mal an Morgen zu denken und sich ggf. um neue Kundschaft zu bemühen...


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. August 2009)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Und was, wenn diese "Hauptgäste" in absehbarer Zeit aus Altersgründen nicht mehr anreisen???
> Ist wohl schlau, auch mal an Morgen zu denken und sich ggf. um neue Kundschaft zu bemühen...


Auch wir "jungen" werden alt. ... und es werden Tage kommen an denen Leute wie ich froh sein werden gewisse Strecken gehen zu können, was eh schon immer machte, momentan auch mache und immer machen werde. Auch Wandern wird von vielen jungen Menschen wieder entdeckt. Nicht jeder kann klettern oder biken. Warum sollten nur wir "Fun-Sportler" die Alpen als Spielplatz sehen?


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2009)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Und was, wenn diese "Hauptgäste" in absehbarer Zeit aus Altersgründen nicht mehr anreisen???
> Ist wohl schlau, auch mal an Morgen zu denken und sich ggf. um neue Kundschaft zu bemühen...


Warum sollte es in 30 Jahren keine Wanderer mehr geben? Nur weil jetzt einige MTBler dazugekommen sind, werden doch die Wanderer nicht weniger. Mit dieser Sichtweise erreichst du nichts.
Abgesehen davon, finde ich es beeindruckend, wenn jemand 30 Mal hintereinander an den selben Ort fährt, auch wenn ich es selbst nicht so machen würde.


----------



## fatz (28. August 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, finde ich es beeindruckend, wenn jemand
> 30 Mal hintereinander an den selben Ort fährt.



ich find das eher erschreckend. aber ist auch wurscht.....


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> ich find das eher erschreckend. aber ist auch wurscht.....


Eben, es ist erschreckend und damit beeindruckend


----------



## marco (28. August 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Warum sollten nur wir "Fun-Sportler" die Alpen als Spielplatz sehen?



Klettern und Biken sind "Funsportarten"? Das ist genau der Grund warum in vielen Alpentäler Verbotsschilder auftauchen statt Verständnis. Die gibt es nicht, wenn man nicht weiß, wovon man spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (28. August 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ....Viele von euch, die so weit weg wohnen, verstehen die Problematiken nicht, weil für euch ist das alles nur Mount Disney - ihr kommt, wollt euren spaß haben und seids danach wieder weg. Hinter euch die Sintflut. So wird's aber nicht gehen.




Würde mich interessieren welches Verhalten Du damit konkret kritisierst und was Du geändert sehen möchtest und vor allem wie.

Gruss,


----------



## thory (28. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht, wenn man nicht weiß, wovon man spricht.



ist da ein "nicht" zuviel oder stehe ich auf dem schlauch?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. August 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Habe letztens mehrere Leute im Alpbachtal getroffen, die ihre 40. Saison in diesem Ort feierten und ein paar die 35. und 30.


Zumindest zeigt jemand damit die deutliche Angst vor Veränderungen und vor etwas Neuem! 
Wenn dann ein solcher Touri nach 35 Jahren plötzlich seinen "privat" Weg mit einem neumodischen Biker teilen soll, kann er ja überhaupt nicht mehr anders, als "seinen Weg" gegen die Radfahrer zu verteidigen.

Wie kann ein Mensch nur so viel Einfallt, wie 40 Jahre den gleichen Urlaubsort zu besuchen, Geistig gesund ertragen?


----------



## fatz (28. August 2009)

thory schrieb:


> ist da ein "nicht" zuviel oder stehe ich auf dem schlauch?



passt schon. er meint, wenn man die biker aussperrt und ignoriert, sind sie nicht einfach nicht da....


----------



## Buhl (28. August 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Zumindest zeigt jemand damit die deutliche Angst vor Veränderungen und vor etwas Neuem!


 
Ziemlich arrogante Sichtweise. 

Hier geht es eben nicht darum, verschiedene Verhaltensweisen zu kritisieren bzw. sie zu kanalisieren. Es kommt auf das Miteinander an.

Man kann sich jetzt natürlich über das Extrembeispiel "Goldseeweg" die Köppe einschlagen. Fakt ist aber, dass gerade dieser Trail sowohl in den Bravos als auch von einschlägig postenden Forums-Protagonisten hier immer gehyped wurde. Allein dieser Umstand macht mich skeptisch. Hierdurch wird ein grosser Anteil von Individualität und Freiheit - die man ganz besonders in den Alpen findet - zu Gunsten einer Massenveranstaltung hin verschoben. Ob dann diese Massenveranstaltung Ski, Wandern oder Biken heißt, ist vollkommen egal. Es kommt aber zwangsläufig zu Problemen.

Es gibt Menschen, die mögen Massenveranstaltungen. Sie wollen einen geführten Alpencross, ein Rennen wie die TAC, oder einen Bike-Verein wie die DIMB oder den MTBvDingens. Sie wollen auch einen gehypten Trail fahren, um irgendwo zugehörig zu sein. Fakt ist, es kommt zwangsläufig zu Problemen.

Deswegen ist das, was der Tiroler sagte, vollkommen schlüssig: weg von der Masse, es gibt in den Alpen noch genug andere, individuellere Gebiete, wo es faktisch gar nicht zu Problemen kommen kann und man selbst noch etwas von der Freiheit in der Natur mitbekommt.


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Viele von euch, die so weit weg wohnen, verstehen die Problematiken nicht, weil für euch ist das alles nur Mount Disney - ihr kommt, wollt euren spaß haben und seids danach wieder weg. Hinter euch die Sintflut. So wird's aber nicht gehen.



ich bin absoluter funsportler. denn alles was ich amche, mache ich weil es mir spaß macht. logisch, oder? dabei ist es völig egal ob ich mit dem bike oder zu fuß irgendwo unterwegs bin. wanderen geht das genauso. völliger quatsch also "funsportler" als begriff unterschwellig negativ zu belegen und so zu tun als seinen wanderer und bergsteiger keine. 

und: zuviele menschen auf den trails, forstautobahnen und hütten sind imho keine echten probleme - oder müssten es zumindest nicht sein, wenn sich alle mit respekt und verständnis begegnen würden - also so wie es sich gehört.

nur weil ein kleiner teil scheinbar dazu nicht in der lage ist sehe ich nicht ein, dass die große mehrheit bestraft wird in dem kanalisiert, getrennt und geordnet wird. ich will kieine wanderer- oder biker-ghettos - ich will freiheit für alle.




btw aber ot: natürlich gibt es probleme die der tourismus verursacht. die habt ihr bergler euch aber selbst eingebrockt: keiner hat euch dazu gezwungen die bettenkapazitäten derartig zu erhöhen, keiner hat euch gezwungen in jedes seitental straßen zu bauen und überall liftanlagen hinzuklotzen. es gibt schon lange andere tourismuskonzepte - nur scheint bei einem großteil der alpenbewohner nach wie vor das schnelle geld doch beliebter zu sein als nachhaltigkeit... in anbetracht dessen touristen jetzt vorzuwerfen sie würden die alpen als "disney-land" sehen entbehrt nicht einer gewissen ironie.


----------



## Buhl (28. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> - nur scheint bei einem großteil der alpenbewohner nach wie vor das schnelle geld doch beliebter zu sein als nachhaltigkeit... in anbetracht dessen touristen jetzt vorzuwerfen sie würden die alpen als "disney-land" sehen entbehrt nicht einer gewissen ironie.


 
Wenn "tiroler" jetzt ein Tourismusdirektor ist, wäre die Ironie berechtigt. Ich schätze aber einfach mal, dass ihm diese Massenveranstaltungen wie Alpin-Ski und Wanderer- bzw. Bikerautobahnen genau so auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2009)

Buhl schrieb:


> es gibt in den Alpen noch genug andere, individuellere Gebiete, wo es faktisch gar nicht zu Problemen kommen kann und man selbst noch etwas von der Freiheit in der Natur mitbekommt.



die gibt es. zweifelsohne. aber rate doch mal was passiert, wenn all die gehypten und beliebten spots für die masse gesperrt werden. genau - es wird einen neuen hype um einen neuen spot geben. es wird wieder probleme geben, der spot wird geschlossen oder reguliert und der nächste spot wird gehypt... und das ende vom lied. aus den alpen wird wirklich ein disney-land. ein berg für cc-ler, einer für freerider, einer für nordic-walker, der andere für rucksackwanderer...

deshalb die einzige lösung: geht vernünftig miteinander um, respektiert die jeweilige funsportart des anderen und die natur und gut ist.


----------



## Buhl (28. August 2009)

... und fahrt nicht auf gehypten Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (28. August 2009)

thory schrieb:


> ist da ein "nicht" zuviel oder stehe ich auf dem schlauch?



ich meinte, ich hab so oft den blöden Satz gehört "Du suchst den Kick", nur weil ich mit dem Bike auf einem Trail unterwegs war. Diese sind dann die Leute, die Klettern und Biken als "Funsportarten" bezeichnen, im Gegensatz zu den "spassfreien" Sportarten wie Wandern oder Sesselliftfahren für Autobergtouris.

Das  Problem ist, die meisten Verbieter haben keine Ahnung von was sie reden, wenn sie über Klettern oder Biken sprechen, und dann kommt so ein Blödsinn raus wie "Funsport" oder "der Kick". Ein Monat später taucht sowieso das Verbotsschild auf.


----------



## Athabaske (31. August 2009)

marco schrieb:


> ich meinte, ich hab so oft den blöden Satz gehört "Du suchst den Kick", nur weil ich mit dem Bike auf einem Trail unterwegs war. Diese sind dann die Leute, die Klettern und Biken als "Funsportarten" bezeichnen, im Gegensatz zu den "spassfreien" Sportarten wie Wandern oder Sesselliftfahren für Autobergtouris.
> 
> Das  Problem ist, die meisten Verbieter haben keine Ahnung von was sie reden, wenn sie über Klettern oder Biken sprechen, und dann kommt so ein Blödsinn raus wie "Funsport" oder "der Kick". Ein Monat später taucht sowieso das Verbotsschild auf.


...das ist mal wirklich wahr!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (2. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig, aber der Hauptgast ist halt mit Wanderschuhen unterwegs und eine treue Kundschaft. Habe letztens mehrere Leute im Alpbachtal getroffen, die ihre 40. Saison in diesem Ort feierten und ein paar die 35. und 30. Dürft wohl logisch sein, dass diese Leute mehr Gehör finden, als ein Alpenüberquerer, der einfach nur durch rauscht. Wenn man mit diesen Leuten spricht, haben die auch nichts gegen Biker. Wenn Biker aber in Massen auftreten und sich gegeneinander anstacheln und jeder wie ein Irrer fährt und der alle 2 Minuten auf die Seite gehen muß, dann mag er das halt nicht und hier wird es schwer sein eine Lösung zu finden. Wenn es zu viele Leute werden hilft nur eins: beide Lager trennen - hat man im Endeffekt im Winter mit Schifahrern und Snowboardern auch so gemacht.



@tiroler
Was mich wirklich interessiert. Es gibt doch in Österreich wirklich gute Holytrails mit Sternchen, die den Wanderern und Bikern zur freien und gemeinsamen Nutzung überlassen wurden. 
Ich denke Du wirst in Deiner näheren Umgebung einige davon kennen. Ich kenne jedenfalls einige. Am Anfang steht ein Hinweisschild mit gegenseitigen Regeln, das wars...

Zudem sind die von vorne bis hinten durchgehypt und bekannt. Von beiden Seiten hochfrequentiert. 
Und es funktioniert dennoch!

Warum geht das? Liegt es an der Bikefreundlichkeit der Alm- bzw. Wegbesitzer?  

Ich verstehe halt nicht warum es auf dem Trail ohne Probleme geht und auf dem anderen könnte man angezeigt werden. Gleich schwer, gleich gefährlich. Und das auch noch in der gleichen Region. 

Ich behaupte mal, dass somit der Hauptgrund nicht der Konflikt Wanderer vs Biker sein kann. Denn den gibt es kaum. Jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung. Und ich bin auch Biker UND Wanderer. Wir klammern die "Irren" jetzt mal aus. 

Wenn sich mal einer beschwert, ist das meiner Meinung nach höchstens ein willkommener Anlass, lang gehegte Vorurteile zu bestätigen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. September 2009)

@MiketheBikeWW: In meiner Region ist MTB touristisch recht wenig los. Auf den kurzen bis mittel langen Strecken sind die halb sportlichen bis sportlichen unterwegs und auf den langen Strecken die sportlichen und tierischen. Viele Einheimische bevorzugen MTB auf Forststraßen in allen Richtungen. Auf meiner Hausstrecke hätte ich 3 Trails mit jeweils knappen 500 hm Trail runter, nur nehme ich selber zu 70% die Forststraße. Irgendwie interessiert das Trailfahren von 30 Bikern vielleicht ein oder zwei. Wennst es täglich hast, interessierts einen gleich nicht mehr so.
Keine Touristen und "normale" Einheimische = wenige Auseinandersetzungen. Außerdem ist's was anderes wenn ein Einheimischer über einen Weg fährt und der dann im Dialekt mit dem Chef scherzelt oder ein Deutscher im Büffeldeutsch zurück mault. Im Grunde genommen sind wir Tiroler untereinander alle per du und nicht per sie. Egal ob Chef, Doktor, Kunde oder Hilfsarbeiter. Auf der per du Schiene kannst dann ganz anders reden, weils einfach persönlicher ist und sich diese Leute teilweise untereinander kennen.

Die offiziellen Trails halten sich in Nordtirol sehr in Grenzen. Die Holytrails, die erlaubt sind, gibts eigentlich nicht. Nur sind's in Summe so wenige Biker, dass die 2 bis 3, die dann einen nicht erlaubten runter fahren nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Ausgenommen ist mal das Ballungszentrum um Innsbruck herum. In meiner Gegend gibts auch keinen Trail, der wirklich Sinn auf ner Transalp macht, wo dann an einem Tag am Wochenende 200 bis 300 Biker drüber donnern. Im Wesentlichen gibts 2 bis 3 Möglichkeitn um zum Wildkogeltrail zu kommen und erst den nehmen dann wirklich alle und das ist meiner Ansicht nach auch so gewollt. Dort haben Wanderer aber gute Ausweichmöglichkeiten und es ist allgemein bekannt, dass dort Mountainbiker runter düsen. Die, die dort hoch gehen, machen das eh in der Hoffnung einen zu sehen (meine Meinung). Außerdem würde ich als Wanderer nicht auf den Wildkogel wollen sondern die andere Seite haben wollen. Den Tauern als Naturschutzgebiet. ... und ich denke, dass die das auch so machen.

Der Vinschgau ist halt eine kleine Region, die sich auf das Mountainbiken konzentriert hat und eventuell die Probleme übersehen hat, die Mountainbiker in Massen mit sich bringen. Ich bin deshalb auch recht froh, dass man hier in Sachen Mountainbike Urlaub immer noch ein bisserl pennt, weils dadurch einfach angenehm zu fahren ist weil so wenig los ist. Bikeguiding habe ich bei mir in der Gegend überhaupt noch nie gesehen und somit verbreiten sich die Informationen über Trails kaum. In meinem Fall ist's so, dass ich in den Übergangszeiten viel wandern gehe, dann einen Weg finde, den vielleicht fahre und wenn's mich ein paar mal hin legt sowieso gleich vergesse. Veröffentlichen tu ich auch fast keinen, weils einfach schade drum ist und nur die, die man wirklich als durchschnittlicher Biker auch fahren kann, veröffentliche ich auf meine HP.

Was noch hinzu kommt: In meiner Gegend sind die Berge so einfach zu besteigen, dass nicht alle auf ein bis zwei Gipfel rauf müssen. Die Kitzbüheler Alpen erstrecken sich über mehrere Täler. Das heißt dass sich alles etwas mehr verteilt und nicht so viele Leute auf engsten Raum zusammen kommen. Der Wilde Kaiser ist eine ausgesprochen gutes Wandergebiet, bietet aber für einen Mountainbiker wenig Anreiz und somit auch keine Probleme. Wird halt von Region zu Region unterschiedlich sein und ist halt ein Fehler von den Touristikern, wenn sie das Thema ohne Konzept derartig anheizen.

... und was auch noch hinzu kommt ist einfach die Geldfrage. Für die offiziellen Wege wird hier ein kleiner Geldbetrag bezahlt (so viel ich weiß) und in Zeiten von unter 25 Cent pro Liter Milch für den Bauern soll und muß der halt ein paar Flocken für einen Weg über sein Land bekommen. Meine Meinung ist: Mit Geld geht das dann schon - es ist für mich auch nicht ersichtlich, warum der Landschaftserhalter und Grundeigentümer, meist der Bauer und Forstbesitzer, nichts bekommen soll. Wie man das Geld verteilt muß die Region oder wie es bei uns in Nordtirol ist das Land Tirol organisieren. Da das Land ja diese touristischen Interessen hat. Im Falle des Vinschgaus wäre es halt die autonome Provinz Südtirol. Um das Ganze finanzierbarer zu machen hätte ich deshalb auch nichts gegen eine Abgabe. Ist halt so. Nur der Tod ist gratis und selbst der kostet dich dein Leben.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. September 2009)

@tiroler

Ist es denn so das der Wildkogeltrail eine gewollte "Transitroute" für AlpX Spezis darstellt? 

Könnte ich mir ja noch vorstellen. Trotzdem hab ich da teilweise extrem viele Wanderer getroffen. Teilw. sogar mit Kinderwagen. Dann war es denen wohl schlicht egal. Ist ja auch immerhin eine schön sonnige Südseite mit Panorama auf den Hauptkamm.

Aber gucken wir doch mal ins Gondel-Zirkuszelt Saalbach/Hinterglemm.
Warum gibt es dort einige Open Trails wie z.B. der zur Hacklbergalm? Der ist zudem gleichzeitig als Familienwanderweg in der Kompass-Karte ausgewiesen. Es gibt wohl dennoch keine Probleme mit Bikern. Andere wirklich sehr gute, einfache und übersichtliche Trails sind jedoch vollkommen für Biker gesperrt. Das ergibt für mich wenig Sinn. Wer bestimmt das? Das kann doch nicht nur am Geld liegen. Wenn ich dafür 1 Euro mehr Taxe bezahlen müsste wäre mir das doch nur recht!

Die Almen profitieren doch auch von den Bikern, oder nicht?


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Servus!
Also ich glaube schon, dass es am Geld liegt. Mit Geld und Arbeitsplätzen kann man hierzulande alles erreichen. Kann man ja bei den Bergbahnen auch erkennen. Wenn die ne Piste oder nen Lift wollen kriegens den auch irgendwann. Da geht's meiner Ansicht nach nur ums Geld.

Die Taxe würde einige Fälle nicht abdecken können. Ein Einheimischer würde diese nie zahlen müssen, da er ja zuhause nächtigt. Da würde ich eher auf EU Ebenen gehen und bei jedem verkauften Mountainbike einen prozentuellen Gedlbetrag einbehalten - sagen wir 0,5 bis 1 Prozent. Dadurch wären alle Biker in allen Ländern abgedeckt und es würde nur mehr an den Wegeerhaltern liegen ihre Wege entsprechend anzumelden und aus diesem Topf etwas zu bekommen.
Die EU hat die Glühbirnen abgeschafft und könnte somit sowas auch erreichen, wenn sie wollte. Ich glaub aber, dass die das so bürokratisch machen würden, dass nicht ein einziger Euro dabei über bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (3. September 2009)

In Nordtirol sind grundsätzlich alle Trails gesperrt - mit Ausnahmen in homöopatischen Mengen, die dann ausdrücklich freigegeben werden.

Die Probleme mit Wanderern gibts IMO halt weil manche einfach ihren Wanderstock im Hintern statt in der Hand haben - und das scheint in erster Linie die Deutschen zu betreffen.
Ein paar Rowdies mags unter uns Bikern sicher auch geben, aber für einen "Konflikt" reicht es doch oft schon, wenn ein 'dummer' Spruch zur falschen Zeit oder misverstanden auf einen etwas leichter reizbaren Menschen trifft.

Auf meiner letzten Tour wurde ich tatsächlich 2x gefragt, wo ich denn meine Klingel hätte  Von 2 Südtirolerinnen musst ich mir sagen lassen, dass wir (Biker) eine "Landplage" seien.
Einige Male "Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt" waren natürlich auch dabei...

Rein subjektiv scheint mir das italienischsprachige Wandervolk deutlich entspannter, wenn es darum geht IHRE Wege mit Bikern zu teilen...


----------



## Thalor (3. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube schon, dass es am Geld liegt. Mit Geld und Arbeitsplätzen kann man hierzulande alles erreichen.



Find ich ja schön, das von einem Tiroler zu lesen 
Mir fallen beim Thema "tiroler Geschäftssinn" immer als erstes kostenpflichtige Parkplätze ein - mit dem schönen Beispiel 'Gschnitztal': Ganz am Ende, fast am *rsch der Welt, hinter dem letzten Gehöft hat der Bauer (oder wer auch immer) ne riesen Fläche zugeschottert und nen Schild mit weissem P auf blauem Grund nebst zugehörigem Parkscheinautomaten aufgestellt.
Mittlerweile bin ich schon eher überrascht, wenn sich dann doch mal ein Gratis-Wanderparkplatz findet.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Find ich ja schön, das von einem Tiroler zu lesen
> Mir fallen beim Thema "tiroler Geschäftssinn" immer als erstes kostenpflichtige Parkplätze ein - mit dem schönen Beispiel 'Gschnitztal': Ganz am Ende, fast am *rsch der Welt, hinter dem letzten Gehöft hat der Bauer (oder wer auch immer) ne riesen Fläche zugeschottert und nen Schild mit weissem P auf blauem Grund nebst zugehörigem Parkscheinautomaten aufgestellt.
> Mittlerweile bin ich schon eher überrascht, wenn sich dann doch mal ein Gratis-Wanderparkplatz findet.


Das Aufschottern eines Parkplatzes kostet ja auch was und wie immer: Der, der dieses Angebot nützt, soll auch dafür zahlen wenn er es verwendet. Es gibt genügend Angebot mit öffentlichen Bussen an Wanderrouten heran zu kommen und man muss nicht unbedingt überall mit seinem PKW hin fahren. Einen Autofahrer zu schröpfen macht jedes Land und jede Stadt also kann's der Bauer auch. Gibt keinen Grund, warum der Schwächste im Glied das nicht machen darf. In den meisten Städten ist Parken auch kostenpflichtig und wenn ich bedenke, dass Parken in den Alpen meist pro Tag zwischen 2 und 3 Euro kostet, habe ich kein Problem damit. Der Bauer hat halt einen Schotterplatz und die Stadt ne Tiefgarahe - ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.

Ich sehs auch  nicht ein, warum wir unser schönes Land für Billigtouristen verheizen sollen. Im Sommer sind die Angebote in den Alpen eh günstig.

Außerdem kauft sich der Bauer meist wieder ein deutsches Auto und was die Autoindusttrie bei euch in der BRD für eine Macht hat, hat man eh in der Wirtschaftskrise gesehen. Wenn keine Autos mehr verkauft werden geht die halbe BRD pleite. Somit schließt sich ein Kreis.


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

Ich bike sehr oft in dem Gebiet vom tiroler1972 (Kitzbühler Alpen, Kufstein,
Alpbach-, Zillertal, Wildschönau etc.) und kenne dort nur zwei ausgewiesene Trails, 
die auch beim Kitzalpmarathon befahren werden.
In diesem Gebiet sind mehr Touren, CC- bzw. Marathonfahrer,
als Freerider oder Enduropiloten anzutreffen, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung.

Das grundsätzlich alle Trails in Nordtirol gesperrt sein sollen,
kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Bislang hatte ich seit 1992 (da gab es noch eine generelles Bikeverbot auf tiroler Forstwegen) noch nie, 
ich wiederhole, *noch nie* irgendwelche Probleme mit Wanderer, 
Grund- und Almbesitzer, Förster, Jäger etc., auf den Trails.

Vielleicht werden hier die bayerischen Nachbarn auch nur bevorzugt behandelt 

Ähnliches kann ich auch über die bayerischen Bikegebiete (Mangfallgebirge, Tegernsee, Chiemgau, 
Karwendel, etc.) berichten, auch hier sind überwiegend Touren- und Marathonfahrer mit maximal AM-Bikes unterwegs (sehr viele Hardtails).
Auch hier wird, trotz einiger ausgewiesener Trails, meistens der Forstweg benutzt.

Wenn ich in den bayerischen und Tiroler Alpen unterwegs bin,
könnte ich den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Freerider und Endurofahrer eine Erfindung der Bikezeitungen sind 

Ich glaube diese trifft man eher da an, wo die Liftbenützung möglich ist
und hier können dann die genannten Probleme entstehen.

Bzgl. Klingel, ein freundliches "Servus" oder "Grüß Gott" bewirkt manchmal Wunder


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich bike sehr oft in dem Gebiet vom tiroler1972 (Kitzbühler Alpen, Kufstein,
> Alpbach-, Zillertal, Wildschönau etc.)


Hallo ich bin jünger nicht älter. 

Ich kann oben genannte Fälle bestätigen. Ist wirklich so.


----------



## Thalor (3. September 2009)

@tiroler:
Sicher, da zieht man als böser "Billigtourist" eben seine Konsequenzen. Das begehen der Festung in Kufstein war früher mal gratis. Als ich vor Jahren nochmal da war wollten sie plötzlich 8 Euro (oder was das war) Eintritt. Nicht für die Heldenorgel und auch ned für den Lift - nur für's zu Fuss rauf laufen.
Nagut - dann halt nicht.

Ich selber bin eigentlich kein grosser Auto-Fan, aber Busse fahren einfach viel zu selten und ich hasse Warterei. Wann immer es geht fahr ich mit dem Rad.
Die Abzocke mit Parkgebühren und Maut bei euch stösst mir trotzdem immer übel auf. Für 30 km von IBK zum Brenner rauf 7,70 Pickerl + 8 Euro Brenner Maut - geht's noch? Schön blöd, dass ich ned die Landstrasse genommen hab... (so gesehen mein Fehler).




subdiver schrieb:


> Das grundsätzlich alle Trails in Nordtirol gesperrt sein sollen,
> kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Bislang hatte ich seit 1992 (da gab es noch eine generelles Bikeverbot auf tiroler Forstwegen) noch nie,
> ich wiederhole, *noch nie* irgendwelche Probleme mit Wanderer,
> Grund- und Almbesitzer, Förster, Jäger etc., auf den Trails.



Das es keine Probleme gab, heisst ja noch nicht, dass es erlaubt ist. 

Singel-Trail Regelung

"_Übereinkommen: Grundsätzlich gilt das MTB Modell Tirol nur für breite Forst- und Almwege.
Jetzt können mit Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers auch Steige mit einer Wegbreite von unter 2 Meter in das Bikenetz mit aufgenommen werden. Dazu gibt`s einen eigenen Vertrag!_"



subdiver schrieb:


> Bzgl. Klingel, ein freundliches "Servus" oder "Grüß Gott" bewirkt manchmal Wunder



Seh' ich ja auch so und bin der festen Überzeugung, dass der "Schreck"-Effekt bei Klingelbenützung deutlich höher wäre.


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Das es keine Probleme gab, heisst ja noch nicht, dass es erlaubt ist.
> 
> Singel-Trail Regelung
> 
> ...



Ich kannte diese Regel bislang gar nicht 
Wahrscheinlich kennen aber auch einige Locals diese nicht 

Mann (oder Frau) fährt halt da wo es geht, achtet und grüsst die Wanderer (sind eh meistens Preiß´n 
oder Holländer  , zumindest in den Ferienmonaten), zieht keine Bremsspuren und es gibt keine Probleme, 
auch *ohne Regeln*.

Meine Meinung, in Österreich hat sich in den letzten Jahren viel Positives bzgl. MTB entwickelt.

Bzgl. Parkplatzgebühren, mittlerweile gibt es die auch 
in Oberbayern und dem Oberallgäu.


----------



## emvau (3. September 2009)

parkplatzgebühren sind schon ok. wenn das nur ein paar wenige autos davon abhält, in irgendwelche täler zu gurken, dann bin ich dabei.

"kufsteintirol" ist für fahrspaßorientierte-biker (genauso wie oberbayern) eher uninteressant. deshalb gibt es dort auch keine probleme. nichtsdestotrotz ist die rechtslage in tirol schon sehr anti-radl. was da alles verboten ist.... kann man eigentlich nur den kopf schütteln. 
ich komme gerade von einer graubündenrunde (wollte in diesem zusammenhang auch einen abstecher zum goldseetrail einbauen) und DIE haben das mal vorbildlich gelöst. überall, wo es liftl-möglichkeiten gibt (davos, arosa) wird der wanderer darauf hingewiesen, dass mit radlverkehr zu rechnen ist. zudem gibt es echte trails mit gewissen technischen schwierigkeiten sogar offiziell bikerouten (z.b. septimerpass). ich habe in dieser woche nicht ein verbotsschild gesehen. selbst die uinaschlucht darfst du fahren (da gibt es lediglich das gebot, an gefährlichen stellen bitteschön abzusteigen). das finde ich wirklich großartig!

österreich/südtirol liegt mir zwar (in erster linie geografisch) näher, aber die schweiz gefiel mir dieses mal aus radlerperspektive hervorragend. es gibt da auch viele nette ortschaften, wo man nicht mal großes geld zum übernachten braucht. deshalb werden wir da künftig öfters mal rübermachen. vinschgau oder graubünden is von der distanz her ohnehin wurscht. was natürlich nicht heißt, dass mir das vinschgau wegen eines geschlossenen trails nicht mehr gefällt. dafür haben sie den liftlerverkehr z.b. am sonnenberg eingschränkt, was ich persönlich sehr begrüße. ein anderes unding ist aber, dass man in der vintscherbahn keine eigenen radl mehr mitnehmen darf. im ins eigene knie schießen sind die vinschgauer also schon ganz gut vorne dabei.


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> "kufsteintirol" ist für fahrspaßorientierte-biker (genauso wie oberbayern) eher uninteressant.



Verstehe ich nicht 
Haben die Biker in "kufsteintirol" und Oberbayern keinen Fahrspaß und
warum sind soviele Biker in diesen achso uninteressanten Gebieten unterwegs ?


----------



## Anselm_X (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Die Abzocke mit Parkgebühren und Maut bei euch stösst mir trotzdem immer übel auf. Für 30 km von IBK zum Brenner rauf 7,70 Pickerl + 8 Euro Brenner Maut - geht's noch? Schön blöd, dass ich ned die Landstrasse genommen hab... (so gesehen mein Fehler).



Auch wenns jetzt sehr "off topic" wird und ich die Maut auf keinen Fall in Schutz nehmen möchte:
Die Strecke Innsbruck Süd zum Brenner ist "pickerlfrei". D. h. Du musst "nur" Brennermaut zahlen, wenn Du ab Anschlussstelle Innsbruck Süd auf die Autobahn fährst. Die Vignette kannst Du Dir also bei dieser Variante sparen.

Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Die Abzocke mit ParkgebÃ¼hren und Maut bei euch stÃ¶sst mir trotzdem immer Ã¼bel auf. FÃ¼r 30 km von IBK zum Brenner rauf 7,70 Pickerl + 8 Euro Brenner Maut - geht's noch? SchÃ¶n blÃ¶d, dass ich ned die Landstrasse genommen hab... (so gesehen mein Fehler).


Wie du selber gesagt hast gibts die BundesstraÃe auch noch und die kann man kostenlos benÃ¼tzen. Wer die Brennerautobahn benÃ¼tzt hat's eilig und soll fÃ¼r den hohen Aufwand, den dieses Bauwerk benÃ¶tigt, auch bezahlen. Da gibts fÃ¼r mich Ã¼berhaupt keine Diskussion. Die normale Autobahnmaut die wir auf normalen Autobahnen haben finde ich auch gerechtfertigt. Es wird der Belag stÃ¤ndig erneuert, es werden LÃ¤rmschutzmaÃnahmen gebaut und es wird ansonst auch viel in Technik investiert. Wenn die Autobahn Ã¼ber die normalen Steuern finanziert wird, zahlt stÃ¤ndig jemand, der die Autobahn nicht benÃ¼tzt und zahlen soll der, der sie verwendet, sie braucht und auch abnÃ¼tzt. Diese Diskussion hat sich eigentlich schon vor Jahren erledigt und finde ich inzwischen als total Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig. Als Tiroler hab ich echt keinen Bock drauf den Italienurlaub in voller LautstÃ¤rke und vollem Gestank abzubekommen. Mit dieser Maut wird auch das Brennerbasistunnelmodell finanziert, das irgendwann einmal Erleichterung fÃ¼r die lokale BevÃ¶lkerung bringen soll. Wenn du das nicht verstehen kannst und dir das sauer aufstÃ¶Ãt ist es auch egal, weil es so ist, wie es ist und hier niemand anders haben will wenn er genauer darÃ¼ber nach denkt. Man kann ja auch wo anders hin fahren oder Ã¼ber die Schweiz oder mit dem Flieger nach Italien.
Wie gesagt: Ich sehe es nicht ein, dieses Land fÃ¼r jemanden zu verheizen, der nichts dafÃ¼r Ã¼brig hat. Wir mÃ¼ssen bei uns das verkaufen was wir haben und das ist halt mal das Land und es ist uns kostbar und teuer.
Wer keine knappen â¬ 450,- im Sommer fÃ¼r ne Woche Alpenurlaub Ã¼brig hat und dann noch eventuell â¬ 10,- fÃ¼r Parken und knappe â¬ 20,- fÃ¼r die Maut sollte um â¬ 250,- in die TÃ¼rkei, Tunesien etc. und dortige UmstÃ¤nde genieÃen. Am Besten gleich 4 mal das Jahr und jedes mal seine â¬ 70,- fÃ¼r's Parken am MÃ¼nchner Flughafen zahlen. Da hat er dann auch das, was seinen QualitÃ¤tsansprÃ¼chen entspricht. Der GroÃteil der Touristen die hier um ein vernÃ¼nftiges Geld Urlaub machen denkt ebenfalls so wie ich. Der Billigurlauber stellt meist keine treue Kundschaft dar und fÃ¤hrt halt stÃ¤ndig dort hin wo es die billigsten Nudeln gibt. Auf so ne Kundschaft kannst nicht aufbauen und wird auch nur deshalb gerne gesehen, weil man ihn eben mit den billigsten Nudeln abspeisen kann und ihm ein geplantes Programm mit ein bisserl Unterhaltung vor die Nase setzen kann. Die QualitÃ¤t leidet darunter halt ein bisserl. Dass dem Billignudelfresser das Wasser im Mund zusammen lÃ¤uft, wenn ich mir ein 500g Steak rein ziehe ist schon klar, dass der meutert, dass er das um â¬ 6,50 auch haben will, ist auch klar. Nur wird er es nie bekommen. Ganz einfach. Mein Opa konnte auch nie nach Wien fahren, weil es fÃ¼r ihn zu teuer war. Ist halt so. Damit muÃte er leben.
... und wenn dann jemand schreit, dass wir nicht mehr in die Berge fahren, dann soll es auch so sein. Es war hier schon immer schÃ¶n, es ist hier schÃ¶n und es wird hier immer schÃ¶n sein. Es wird immer Leute geben, die das sehen wollen und bereit dafÃ¼r sind auch was dafÃ¼r zu zahlen. Je exklusiver desto besser.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. September 2009)

@Michael

Ich denk eine EU-Trailsteuer auf Bikeverkäufe würde total in der Bürokratie untergehen. 

Allerdings regiert Geld die Welt und damit ist eigentlich alles möglich. Es kommt halt auf den Preis an, und ob genug bereit sind Ihn zu bezahlen.


----------



## emvau (3. September 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Haben die Biker in "kufsteintirol" und Oberbayern keinen Fahrspaß und
> warum sind soviele Biker in diesen achso uninteressanten Gebieten unterwegs ?


unsere gegend ist sogar sehr interessant für biker. aber der karwendel z.b. hat eben nicht diese hohe anzahl flow-singletrails wie andere regionen, deswegen meine bemerkung wegen fahrspaß. auch hier gibt es spannende trails, aber eben keine 800hm am stück mit flow und für jedermann fahrbar.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich kannte diese Regel bislang gar nicht
> Wahrscheinlich kennen aber auch einige Locals diese nicht


Doch kenne ich. Ich habs schon früher mal erwähnt, dass es das Tiroler Mountainbike Modell gibt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> unsere gegend ist sogar sehr interessant für biker. aber der karwendel z.b. hat eben nicht diese hohe anzahl flow-singletrails wie andere regionen, deswegen meine bemerkung wegen fahrspaß. auch hier gibt es spannende trails, aber eben keine 800hm am stück mit flow und für jedermann fahrbar.


Diese Trails sind auch in den Alpen rar. Ich schwörs.  So was wie den Wildkogel gibts nicht all zu oft.


----------



## Athabaske (3. September 2009)

Sorry, aber da muss ich mich doch noch einmal einklinken.

Man kann die Sache wie in Deutschland oder Österreich handhaben, am wichtigsten sind Verordnungen, Regeln und Gesetze und v.a. Besitzstandswahrung. Als nächstes wahrscheinlich Mauthäuschen an jedem Weidezaun mit speziellen Tarifen für jede Lebenslage.

Man kann es von der pragmatischen Seite her angehen wie in der Schweiz. Dort richten sie in der "Alta Rezia" überall die Wege her, sowohl für Wanderer, wie für Radfahrer, an beiden verdient es sich offensichtlich gut. Es gibt aller Orten Infos über attraktive Strecken (nicht nur solche über Waldautobahnen) und nur die richtig konfliktreichen Zonen werden für Radfahrer gesperrt. Konflikte hatte ich lediglich mit Hilfsscherifs aus dem Heimatland...

Oder man hält es wie die Franzosen, die freuen sich über jeden Radfahrer wie die Schneekönige. Von örtlichen Radclubs ausgeschilderte Touren werden in einer Art Franchisingmodell landesweit in einem vergleichbaren Standart geplant und ab einem gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad fährt man nie oder selten auf den für KFZ ausgebauten routes forestière, Waldautobahnen im deutschen Sinne gibt es eigentlich nicht. Oder um ein anderes Beispiel zu bemühen, an einem Hochseilgarten hängt an jedem Einstiegsbaum ein Schild "proprieté privé" und der Fisch ist geputzt. Aus dem Grund gibt es in Frankreich auch Bereiche für kleine Kinder und im ehemaligen "Reisch" nicht.

Nun ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wo er seinen Bike-Urlaub verbringt. Das Angebot wird den Markt sicherlich in der einen oder anderen Weise regeln - mit oder ohne Regeln.


----------



## Thalor (3. September 2009)

Dass Infrastruktur finanziert werden will und das vorzugsweise von den Nutzern sehe ich durchaus ein. (Konsequenterweise müsste die BRD die Autobahnmaut auch auf die PKWs ausdehnen.)

Es geht da eher um's Mass. Ihr Tiroler seid's eben sehr geschäftstüchtig, wie Du ja selber geschrieben hast. Ihr versteht es, das Maximum aus dem Touristen herauszuholen. Das ist legitim, muss mir desswegen aber nicht gefallen.

Ich für meinen Teil werd auch weiterhin in die Berge fahren und dann entweder Ziel oder Ausgabenstruktur anpassen. Wenn Maut und Parkgebühren das Budget belasten wird eben nicht auf der Alm eingekehrt. Wobei mich am meisten der "Eindruck" stört, alle 10 m den Geldbeutel öffnen zu müssen um irgendeine "Leistung" zu bezahlen.
Und eine "Trail-Maut" (um wenigstends wieder in die Nähe des Ausgangsthemas zu kommen) wäre da nur ein weiterer Schritt in diese Richtung.

Den Kufsteiner Raum halte ich auch für nicht so lohnend - als Wanderer ist der Kaiser wirklich schön, aber eben nicht als Biker. Um Innsbruck rum gibts jede Menge Trails, aber kaum was unter S2, eher S3 und aufwärts - für mich einfach zu heftig. Nun Bozen mit super Trails und eh deutlich besserem Wetter als nördlich des Brenner


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Den Kufsteiner Raum halte ich auch für nicht so lohnend - als Wanderer ist der Kaiser wirklich schön, aber eben nicht als Biker.


Wennst mal den Kaiser weg läßt, und in die Kitzbüheler Alpen und den Rofan gehst, sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus. Wobei es im Kaiser auch kleine Trails gibt. Mit Kufstein meine ich den Bezirk Kufstein und mit Kitzbühel den Bezirk Kitzbühel. Die Wettergschichte bleibt mal jeden selber überlassen und ich könnte mich über zu viele Regentage nicht beklagen.
Ich persönlich habe aber nichts dagegen, wenn viele Biker an meinem Revier (Wörgl) vorbei fahren. Desto weniger Leute hier biken, desto angenehmer die Biketouren für mich. Einige Bayern aus dem Kreis Rosenheim werden mir beistimmen. Außerdem hat man in Nordtirol eh schon ein Modell und ein Konzept gefunden das funktioniert und auf dessen Basis wird hier sicher weiter gearbeitet werden. Die Italiener bzw. Südtiroler können sich dann von den ganzen Modellen ja eins aussuchen. Ohne irgend ein Konzept gehts sicher nicht, denn da wirds immer mehr Sperrungen geben. ... und dieses Problem habt ihr in der BRD ja auch.

Was meine Meinung zu einer Maut ist, habe ich eh schon gesagt. Wenn dadurch erreicht wird, dass man viel mehr erlaubt fahren darf, bin ich dazu bereit auch etwas dafür zu zahlen. Wer das nicht will, kann ja in die Schweiz oder Frankreich. Da sprechen wir aber noch einmal über das gesamte Preisgefüge in der Schweiz und über die Deutschkenntnisse der Franzosen. Beides sind Dinge, die für unsere nördlichen Nachbarn sehr wichtig sind.


----------



## Thalor (3. September 2009)

Die von Dir genannten Regionen waren von meinem Standort (Oberaudorf) aus dann schon wieder eher ungünstig zu erreichen - vor allem wenn man den Kfz-Gebrauch minimieren will 
Von den Kitzbühlern hab ich nur 'Horror'-Bilder von Grashügeln ohne Wald, dafür mit unzähligen Liftanlagen und monströsen Lawinenverbauungen im Kopf. Aber für ein umfassendes Urteil war ich zu wenig da.

Das Nordtiroler Konzept funktioniert für die meisten, klar. Weil sie Happy sind, wenns schön mit 60+ Sachen die Forststrasse runter brettern können. Ist halt ned mein Ding. Wenn für Dich zum Konzept zählt, dass man über die 'unverbesserlichen' Trail-Biker hinweg schaut, solang's Einheimische sind und die trail-willigen Touris genügend abschreckt, dass sich entweder dran halten oder woanders biken, dann mag das Konzept funktionieren 

Zwischen Harz und Südtirol gibt's gewisse Parallelen - Biken auf Trails ist grundsätzlich erlaubt aber die selektiven Wegsperrungen nehmen auch immer mehr zu. Allerdings mussten weder Niedersachsen noch Sachsen-Anhalt bislang Versicherungen abschliessen. Diese unsinnigen Haftungsregelungen gibt's dort (meines Wissens nach) nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (3. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...Wer das nicht will, kann ja in die Schweiz oder Frankreich. Da sprechen wir aber noch einmal über das gesamte Preisgefüge in der Schweiz und über die Deutschkenntnisse der Franzosen. Beides sind Dinge, die für unsere nördlichen Nachbarn sehr wichtig sind.


...und das soll denen, die erkannt haben, dass Fremdsprachen nicht allzu schwer zu erlernen sind und die anhand ihres Portemonnaies gemerkt haben, dass das Preisgefüge der Schweiz von dem anderer Länder Mitteleuropas nicht allzu sehr abweicht (ganz nach Konsumgewohnheiten, das ist richtig), nur Recht sein!


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren - wenn die Masse der Deutschen französich lernt und nicht jeden Franken 3 mal umdreht, dann herrscht wirklich Krisenstimmung in Tirol. 
Wobei ich den Humor der Schweizer liebe und deutsche Frauen laut unseren Schi- und Bergführeren erstaunlich gut französisch können.


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Von den Kitzbühlern hab ich nur 'Horror'-Bilder von Grashügeln ohne Wald, dafür mit unzähligen Liftanlagen und monströsen Lawinenverbauungen im Kopf.


Das sind die bekannten Kitzbühler Grasberge !
Das ist naturbedingt so 
Wenn man den Hahnenkamm außen vor lässt, sieht man relativ wenig 
von den Liftanlagen, vorallem wenn man Richtung Tauerngebirge radelt.

Die Tiroler und die Kitzbühler Alpen bieten supertolle Tourenreviere mit 
allem (gigantische Ausblicke, tolle Streckenmöglichkeiten bis zum Tauerngebirge, 
harte und flowige Trails, urige Hütten, nette Tiroler, etc.) was das Biken schön macht.




Thalor schrieb:


> Aber für ein umfassendes Urteil war ich zu wenig da.


So ist es ! Du kannst, nach Deiner Wahrnehmung, gar nicht oft da gewesen sein.
Vielleicht ist aber der Braunschweiger Raum das bessere Bikerevier 




tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Desto weniger Leute hier biken, desto angenehmer die Biketouren für mich. Einige Bayern aus dem Kreis Rosenheim werden mir beistimmen.


Stimme ich voll zu 
Sollen die Preiß´n doch vorbeifahren, Tirol ist ja so schiach 








Sorry für OT !!


----------



## Thalor (3. September 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das ist naturbedingt so



Na dass der Herrgott nun auch Seilbahnmasten und Lawinenverbauungen wachsen lässt, dass bezweifel ich aber doch mal ganz stark! 



subdiver schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist aber der Braunschweiger Raum das bessere Bikerevier



Wie oft warst Du schon im Harz zum Biken?


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Na dass der Herrgott nun auch Seilbahnmasten und Lawinenverbauungen wachsen lässt, dass bezweifel ich aber doch mal ganz stark!


Die Grasberge ! 



Thalor schrieb:


> Wie oft warst Du schon im Harz zum Biken?


Noch nie, nur zum Wandern, deshalb hatte ich die Frage ja gestellt.

Aber so langsam kommen wir, mich eingeschlossen, hier nur noch zum Blödeln
und bewegen uns vom eigentlichen Thema ""gesperrter Goldseeweg" weg.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Wovon spricht dieser Mensch?











































































Da kann man die Wegerl schon förmlich riechen. Alle Aufnahmen wurden beim Biken in den Kitzbüheler Alpen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

@subdiver:

1. Foto Alpbach (Galtenberg) vom Schatzberg aus?
2. Foto Kelchsau bzw. Windau Nähe Filzenscharte oder Bambergerhütte?


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. September 2009)

Schon ganz nett!

Aber der Goldsee ist doch etwas spektakulärer.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Hat ja auch niemand bestritten. 

Vom Wildkogel habe ich leider kein Foto, wo ich gerade fahre und den Großen Venediger drauf habe. Ich werd's aber noch erledigen und was man nicht vergessen darf: Den darf man noch fahren. Den Tauern als Kulisse und Kitzbüheler Grashügel unter dem Stollen ist um nichts schlechter und kann da locker mit halten.

Was mir aber auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Leute am meisten von schmalen Forststraßen schwärmen. Beide Trails sind hauptsächlich "schmale" Forstwege, aber über echte Forststraßen wird dann gelästert. Ich kann den Unterschied, bis auf einen Meter, fast nicht erkennen.


----------



## Thalor (3. September 2009)

Is aber nett, dass der Tiroler sich so viel Mühe gemacht hat die vielen schönen Fotos rauszusuchen 

Das Goldsee-Bild ist fast ein Argument doch hinzufahren und das Verbot zu ignorieren ...


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> @subdiver:
> 
> 1. Foto Alpbach (Galtenberg) vom Schatzberg aus?
> 2. Foto Kelchsau bzw. Windau Nähe Filzenscharte oder Bambergerhütte?


1. Stimmt.
2. Nein, es ist die Stangenalm mit Blick in das Tauerngebirge.



MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Aber der Goldsee ist doch etwas spektakulärer.


Tolles Foto 
Natürlich ist das Gebiet um den Goldsee spektakulärer, aber die bayrischen und tiroler Berge 
sind auch nicht zu verachten, zumal wenn man diese vor der Haustür hat


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> 2. Nein, es ist die Stangenalm mit Blick in das Tauerngebirge.


Ok - noch ein Tal weiter. Fast peinlich, weil ichs gerade gefahren bin. Naja, mit der Zeit kann man nicht alle Bilder mehr richtig einsortieren, weils einfach so viele sind.

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. September 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Is aber nett, dass der Tiroler sich so viel Mühe gemacht hat die vielen schönen Fotos rauszusuchen


Naja, was tut man nicht alles um in Braunschweig das Bild zurecht zurücken.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. September 2009)

Da ist er halt schon wieder, der Hype um den Goldsee. Ich persönlich finde ihn nicht so toll; okay, am Anfang hat er viel Flow und auch eine tolle Sicht, aber über die Länge muss man zig man anhalten, absteigen, anhalten, absteigen.... Fahrtechnisch gibt´s echt netteres. Und die Südtiroler sitzen momentan genau auf dem selben hohen Ross, auf dem die Österreicher von 15-20 Jahren waren. Die haben aber mittlerweile gut dazugelernt und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis z.B. in Tirol ist schon seit Jahren nur schwer zu toppen. Schwarze Schafe gibt´s noch überall. Soll doch jeder hinfahren, wo er mag, wo er für sich das Optimum findet! Gut, dass es noch verstecktere Ecken gibt, wo man sich nicht streiten muss, nett bewirtet wird und sich willkommen fühlt. Und diese Ecken gibt´s in allen Alpenländern...
Trotzdem find ich´s super, dass die örtlichen Bikebetriebe versuchen, die Sperrung wieder rückgängig zu machen, dann brauchen sich die Massen keine anderen Spielplätze suchen.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. September 2009)

Ja, richtig gut ist nur der erste Kilometer. Danach wird teilweise sehr ruppig, weiter unten wurzelig. 

Steht eigentlich von unten auch ein Schild, bzw ist hoch fahren/schieben/tragen gestattet? 


@tiroler
Hätte keine Probleme damit wenn der Weg ein Forstweg gewesen wäre.  
Aber über der Baum- bzw. Almgrenze gibts ja selten Forstwege. Eigentlich logisch. 

Aber erst dort beginnt die wirklich gute Bikezone. Jedenfalls in meinen Augen. Mich reizen die baumfreien alpinen Kämme und Hochtäler. Wälder, Wurzeltrails und Forstwege hab ich hier mehr als genug.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (3. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Naja, was tut man nicht alles um in Braunschweig das Bild zurecht zurücken.



Als wären die Alpen und insbesondere das Stilfserjoch der Maßstab aller Biker-Glückseligkeit!

Ich kenne viele Orte und Strecken auch und gerade außerhalb der Alpen, die soviel Abwechslung und Spaß bringen, dass ich auch nicht wirklich die Alpen bräuchte! 

Und wenn schon die Alpen, dann sind die großartigen Erlebnisse doch wohl mehr in der Süd-Schweiz und dem Ländereck Frankreich/Italien zu finden. Dort kann man wenigstens von großen Bergen sprechen und dort kann ich auch mal auf 3000m noch radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (3. September 2009)

Jedem das seine....


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (3. September 2009)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Jedem das seine....



Hast Recht

Jedem das seine gilt aber nicht bei den Wege-Sperrungen.
Da gilt: Einzelne (??) gegen Alle (Biker).


----------



## Egmatinger (4. September 2009)

Also dann fahrts alle wo ihr wollt, aber bitte keiner wo ich bin


----------



## biker_jogi (10. März 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem jetzt jeder seinen Senf dazu abgegeben hat und ich leider nicht die Geduld habe alle 12 Seiten durchzulesen, wollte ich einfach den aktuellen Stand wissen.
Ist der Weg immer noch gesperrt oder kann man ihn zeitweise befahren?
Ist eine Öffnung für Sommer 2010 in Sicht?
Ich wollte den Godseeweg eigentlich auf meinem AX in 2010 fahren.

Danke für eine Antwort.
Bitte nur die Fragen beantworten und keine endlose Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn beginnen. Die bringt nichts.


----------



## MATTESM (10. März 2010)

keine Neuigkeiten bis dato, Weg ist gesperrt. Diskussionen laufen wohl, aber konkretes in Richtung Öffnung gibts nicht.
Bin ab Samstag im Vinschagu, sollte sich da was Neues herauskriegen lassen erfahrt ihr es hier.  Wenn die lieben Vinschgauer nicht eh schon gepostet haben. 
..m..


----------



## mountainbikerit (16. März 2010)

Hallo an alle.
Es hat im Frühjahr nochmals Gespräche von Seiten des Tourismusvereins Ortlergebiet und vinschgauBIKE mit dem Bürgermeister gegeben.

Wir haben dann auch nochmals unseren Vorschlag um eine Teilöffnung schriftlich hinterlegt, und dann vom Nationalpark eine schriftliche Absage erhalten.

Bis dato sind keine Schilder einer Sperrung angebracht und meines Wissen haben sich auch wenige an die Sperre gehalten.

Wisst ihr was ich machen werde:

Ich werde den Silbermeerweg  einfach zeitig in der Früh oder spät abends genießen gab noch nie Probleme...

M.


----------



## Meri66 (24. März 2010)

genau .. das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht ... werde spätestens 7:45 Uhr oben zur einfahrt zum Mondsee stehen ....


----------



## transalbi (24. März 2010)

Richtig! Einfach machen.

Albi


----------



## marco (24. März 2010)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Bis dato sind keine Schilder einer Sperrung angebracht und meines Wissen haben sich auch wenige an die Sperre gehalten.
> 
> Wisst ihr was ich machen werde:
> 
> ...



Es scheint pathologisch zu sein in Italien: Wege zu verbieten, Riesenchaos und schlechte Presse zu verursachen, um  dann später keine Schilder anzubringen und das Verbot nicht zu kontrollieren 
Siehe Gardasee-Lage.

Die beste Lösung ist nicht darüber zu reden und saluti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (25. März 2010)

marco schrieb:


> Es scheint pathologisch zu sein in Italien: Wege zu verbieten, Riesenchaos und schlechte Presse zu verursachen, um  dann später keine Schilder anzubringen und das Verbot nicht zu kontrollieren



Hi,

das stimmt nicht. Oben auf der 3 Sprachenspitze ist ein Fahrradverbotsschild!

Ob das auch überwacht wird weis ich nicht.

CU Kurt

PS: Kette rechts und auf der anderen Seite von der Dreisprachenspitze runter Richtung Umbrail -  Forcola ... (super Trail)


----------



## Meri66 (25. März 2010)

schoo- nur wenn man am Vortag schon vom Umbrail sich hoch gekämpft hat- so freut man sich am nächsten Tag um den besagten: .... ihr wisst schon welchen Weg ich meine ... unter die Stollen nehmen zu können- weil man(n) wird unter dessen nicht jünger für solche Spässe. Und bis sich die entsprechenden Behörden entscheiden können: ob oder eher doch nicht: Ergo bleibt nur alternative: früh aufstehen. Und falls doch ein Wanderer entgegen kommt, den brav vorbei lassen - kleines servus - und die Wanderswelt hat uns alle lieb.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (25. März 2010)

Dusk and Dawn heisst die Devise für Spezialwünsche!

"CSI-Trafoi" dürfte da ein Auge zudrücken!


----------



## carver400 (27. März 2010)

Tja Matze da hoff ich dassde mich frühs dann ma mitnimmst.....;-)


----------



## eDw (4. August 2010)

...gibt es hier was neues and der Sachlage?


----------



## transalbi (4. August 2010)

Nicht viel fragen, einfach fahren entweder vor 9 oder nach 16 Uhr.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacklschorsch (5. August 2010)

Hi,
...gibt es hier was neues and der Sachlage? 
Warum fragst du nicht einfach mich? War vor 2 Wochen dort und habe "recherchiert".... 
Bis morgen


----------



## 3cinos (5. August 2010)

@hacklschorsch

UND?, mach es nicht so geheimnisvoll!


----------



## Thalor (6. August 2010)

Also im Moment gibt's vermutlich keine Konflikte zwischen Bikern und Wanderern


----------



## UncleHo (6. August 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Also im Moment gibt's vermutlich keine Konflikte zwischen Bikern und Wanderern



so um die 30-40 cm Neuschnee würde ich sagen... Ski und Rodel gut...


----------



## Hacklschorsch (6. August 2010)

Also der Weg ist weiterhin ausdrücklich für Biker gesperrt - daran sollte man sich auch halten, denn zur Zeit finden seitens der Gemeinden Gespräche statt den Weg evtl. wieder zu öffen. 
Zur Zeit gibt es weniger Konflikte, deshalb stehen die Chancen ganz gut. 
Einheimische fahren den Weg unter der Woche früh morgens oder spät abends, wenn noch keine "Rotsocken" unterwegs sind. 
Zur Befahrung mit einer Gruppe (wir sind mit dem DAV unterwegs) möchte ich ausdrücklich abraten!!! 
Gruß
 Hacklschorsch


----------



## eDw (6. August 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Nicht viel fragen, einfach fahren entweder vor 9 oder nach 16 Uhr.
> 
> Albi



Hi Albi,
weisst ja wie das ist als DAV Vorturner. Als Einsamer Wolf geht das, aber wenn Du eine Gruppe dabei hast und es steht ein Schild da, geht es halt nicht.

Zur Zeit wird ja diskutiert und wenn ich und andere da mit einer Gruppe durchfahren ist das sicherlich nicht possitiv fuer die Diskussion.

Laeuft ja nicht weg der Weg und ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann ist er wieder offen.

Danke trotzdem fuer das Feedback.

Gruss
E


----------



## eDw (6. August 2010)

...zwei Dumme ein Gedanke!  
Zumindest sind wir hier einer Meinung!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (6. August 2010)

Yep!


----------



## 3cinos (6. August 2010)

@hacklschorsch,
das is ne klare Aussage. Schau ma mal in 2011 ....


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (11. August 2010)

Anscheinend hat der neue Bürgermeister von Stilfs das Fahrverbot für den Goldseetrail aufgehoben.

Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch nichts offizielles gesehen resp. gelesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (23. August 2010)

Wer's wissen will:
Aktuell (Stand: Heute Morgen) steht dort oben ein hochoffizielles, witterungsbeständiges Fahrradverbotsschild.

Bin also dann notgedrungener Weise die Straße runter.


----------



## Meri66 (23. August 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Wer's wissen will:
> Aktuell (Stand: Heute Morgen) steht dort oben ein hochoffizielles, witterungsbeständiges Fahrradverbotsschild.
> 
> Bin also dann notgedrungener Weise die Straße runter.



ja aber das Fahrrad auf dem Schild ist eindeutig kein MTb sondern eher ein Hollandrad... das ist ja klar das man mit so einem Drahtesel da nicht fahrend darf  ... früh aufstehen ... 8 Uhr am Einstieg ... dann bist du vor den Stockenten die gegen 10.30 Uhr mit der Gondel hochfahren durch...


----------



## HansInUsa (24. August 2010)

wir waren vor 2-3 Wo dort und hatten uns von oben durch den frischen Schnee gearbeitet.

Ab der ersten Stein Passage wars dann trocken und deswegen auch weniger Leute am Weg.

Lokals haben uns gefragt ob wir von oben gekommen sind! ABer relativ relaxt reagiert.

Eben wie alle sagen: 
- früh los und ab Furkel Hütte is es egal
- der Teil nach der Furkelhütte hat uns mehr Spass bereitet als der erste, weniger Steine und mehr Gras, Erde und Wurzln
- je weiter man fährt dest mehr unberührter Trail kommt auf

viel Spass
PS: 
3 Wanderer haben sich nach dem Fahrverbot erkundigt (alle meine Landsmänner) musste aber vorher freundlich zurückgrüssen, hehe...


----------



## mumelter (25. August 2010)

Anbei die Antwort der Gemeinde Stilfs.... habe GESTERN offiziell angefragt. Es ist doch der Stilfser Joch Radtag am Samstag, da wollte ich nicht unbedingt die Teerstrasse wieder runterfahren...




> Sehr geehrter Herr Gamper,
> 
> bezugnehmend auf Ihre Anfrage wird mitgeteilt, dass das Verbot zur Befahrung des Goldseeweges  weiterhin aufrecht ist. Die Verhandlungen seitens der Gemeindeverwaltung mit der Nationalparkverwaltung sind nocht nicht soweit, als dass genannter Weg wieder geöffnet werden kann.
> 
> ...



Greets...


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2010)

hat nicht gerade einer der beiden bikemagazine gemeldet, dass der trail wieder frei sei...? kann ja dann heiter werden...


----------



## mumelter (25. August 2010)

Ja... das habe ich auch gelesen... kenn mich nicht mehr aus...

Greets


----------



## Hacklschorsch (25. August 2010)

Dort steht, dass es zur Zeit Diskussionen gibt indenen es darum geht den Trail evtl. wieder aufzumachen.... Das heisst noch lange nichts! 
Nehmt doch das Bikeverbot einfach als Verbot hin und respektiert das Ganze! Es gibt im Ortlergebiet so viele geile Trails, die nicht verboten sind und auf denen man sich austoben kann. 
Ich will mich jetzt nicht als Moralapostel aufführen aber das hat für mich was mit Respekt zu tun! Klar würde ich den Trail auch mal wieder gerne fahren - aber ich tu es halt aus o.g. Gründen nicht!


----------



## mumelter (25. August 2010)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Dort steht, dass es zur Zeit Diskussionen gibt indenen es darum geht den Trail evtl. wieder aufzumachen.... Das heisst noch lange nichts!
> Nehmt doch das Bikeverbot einfach als Verbot hin und respektiert das Ganze! Es gibt im Ortlergebiet so viele geile Trails, die nicht verboten sind und auf denen man sich austoben kann.
> Ich will mich jetzt nicht als Moralapostel aufführen aber das hat für mich was mit Respekt zu tun! Klar würde ich den Trail auch mal wieder gerne fahren - aber ich tu es halt aus o.g. Gründen nicht!



Ich werde das Verbot respektieren, aber wenn du den Artikel genau durchliest, findest du das Wort FREIGEGEBEN, aber solange ich nicht das OK der Gemeinde habe, werde ich wohl oder übel auf Teer ausweichen müssen. 

Du hast gesagt es gibt genügend Trails... zähl doch mal welche auf:

Start in Prad am Stilfserjoch - Stilfserjochpass - <Hier bitte deine Trailvorschläge einfügen>

Danke für die Tipps im voraus

Greets


----------



## UncleHo (25. August 2010)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Dort steht, dass es zur Zeit Diskussionen gibt indenen es darum geht den Trail evtl. wieder aufzumachen.... Das heisst noch lange nichts!



Sorry, aber im Artikel steht eindeutig: "Stattdessen ist der Goldseeweg nun wieder komplett für Biker freigegeben!"

Man kann ja dann den Artikel den Dorfscheriffs in Stilfs unter die Nase halten oder sich an das entsprechende Magazin halten, wenn man zur Kasse gebeten wird...

Hätte nur wieder gerne gewußt wie man zu der Info gekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2010)

Moin!

Ich hatte den Weg nach dem Artikel wieder auf meinem Plan, aber so bleibt mein Geld bis auf Weiteres woanders...


Robert


----------



## Thalor (26. August 2010)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Nehmt doch das Bikeverbot einfach als Verbot hin und respektiert das Ganze! Es gibt im Ortlergebiet so viele geile Trails, die nicht verboten sind und auf denen man sich austoben kann.
> Ich will mich jetzt nicht als Moralapostel aufführen aber das hat für mich was mit Respekt zu tun!



Respekt? Wo bleibt der Respekt gegenüber uns Bikern?
Unser Geld nehmens gern, aber den Freiraum unseren Sport nach individuellem Geschmack auszuüben will man uns nicht lassen.

Respekt ist, wenn man so fährt, dass man niemanden anders gefährdet. Auf dem Goldseeweg ist das problemlos möglich, er ist fast überall weit einsehbar.
Ich bin gern bereit die Wege mit angepasster Fahrweise zu benutzen und für Wanderer anzuhalten, sie vorbei zu lassen. Ansonsten bin ich aber der festen Überzeugung, dass die Berge für alle da sind und zwar zu jeder Uhrzeit!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (26. August 2010)

Da hast du grundsätzlich Recht - allerdings sind wohl die meisten Biker nicht dazu in der Lage angepasst zu fahren - sonst wäre das Verbot nämlich nicht ausgesprochen worden. Bis vor einigen Jahren war der Goldseetrail noch frei für alle.


----------



## eDw (26. August 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Respekt ist, wenn man so fährt, dass man niemanden anders gefährdet. Auf dem Goldseeweg ist das problemlos möglich, er ist fast überall weit einsehbar.



=> Genau darum geht es. Und darum diskutieren die Touristik, Bike und Gemeinde Leute auch mit der Nationalparkverwaltung. Und davon muessen sie diese eben ueberzeugen. 
Wer trotz Verbotschild faehrt muss sich dessen bewusst sein, das das nicht gerade possitiv zur Sache beitraegt.


----------



## Thalor (26. August 2010)

Ich bin es einfach leid als Bergnutzer 2. Klasse gesehen zu werden.
Rücksichtslose Biker gibt es sicher und es kann auch durch ungewollte Fahrfehler zu Unfällen kommen. Letzteres kann dem Fußgänger im Stadtverkehr aber genau so passieren.
Hat schon mal jmd daran gedacht Autos wieder zu verbieten? Fußgänger waren schliesslich eher da.
Und unter den Bergsteigern selbst gibt es genügend unachtsame/unerfahrene, die einen Steinschlag nach dem anderen lostreten. Wird desshalb auf Klettersteigen eine Guide-Pflicht eingeführt? Oder ein Klettersteig-Führerschein verlangt?

Biker aussperren ist keine Lösung - die "Rücksichtslosen" sind vermutlich eh die letzten, die sich freiwillig an Verbote halten.
Es kann nur um Bewusstseinsbildung gehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2010)

Ich habe mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass der Weg nur für Bikes gesperrt ist, weil diese beim Abfahren die Treppenkonstruktionen (aufgestellte Bretter) mit umreißen?
Stimmt das?

Würde den Trail auch gerne fahren, aber wegen Verbot habe ich es bisher unterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfer100 (30. August 2010)

mumelter schrieb:


> Ich werde das Verbot respektieren, aber wenn du den Artikel genau durchliest, findest du das Wort FREIGEGEBEN, aber solange ich nicht das OK der Gemeinde habe, werde ich wohl oder übel auf Teer ausweichen müssen.
> 
> Du hast gesagt es gibt genügend Trails... zähl doch mal welche auf:
> 
> ...




Hier die Alternative (bin ich Samstag -Radtag- bei bescheidenem und Sonntag bei super Wetter gefahren):
Trail zu Umbrailpass - Fourcola-Joch - Pedenoletto - Pedenolo - Lago Cancano - Val Mora - St. Maria - Prad; super Trails und landschaftlich Klasse


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (30. August 2010)

Habe diese Aussage aus dem neuen MTB Routenplaner von Martin Gruber:

_Bitte beachtet, dass der Weg für Mountainbiker zwischen* 09 - 15 Uhr* wegen der Wanderströme nicht nutzbar ist.

_Ob dies nur ein allgem. Hinweis oder eine konkrete Regelung ist  weiss wohl niemand!


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (30. August 2010)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Habe diese Aussage aus dem neuen MTB Routenplaner von Martin Gruber:
> 
> _Bitte beachtet, dass der Weg für Mountainbiker zwischen* 09 - 15 Uhr* wegen der Wanderströme nicht nutzbar ist.
> 
> _Ob dies nur ein allgem. Hinweis oder eine konkrete Regelung ist  weiss wohl niemand!




Hier noch ein weiterer Hinweis von Martin Gruber:
*
Zeitliche Sperre Goldseeweg*


*Beschreibung*

                         Der Goldseeweg ist ein  vielbesuchter Wanderweg durch die günstige Verkehrsanbindung mit  Linienbussen zum Joch und durch den Sessellift zur Furkelhütte.
Der Weg wurde 2009 durch den Bürgermeister Hofer der Gemeinde Stilfs für  MTB gesperrt, diese Sperre wird aber durch inoffizielle Angaben  gelockert.  
Bitte steigt am Goldseeweg unbedingt vor 09.00 Uhr oder nach 15.00 Uhr  ein um den Hauptwanderstrom zu vermeiden.



Denke das ist ein gangbarer Weg für alle Biker! Ich werde mich daran halten!


----------



## Thalor (30. August 2010)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Denke das ist ein gangbarer Weg für alle Biker!



Sehe ich anders.


----------



## gmak (31. August 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders.



Fährst du mit dem Auto auch in eine Einbahnstraße nur weil du dich auf deinem geplanten Weg benachteiligt fühlst?


----------



## Thalor (31. August 2010)

Auch wenn sie Dir nicht gefällt, eine andere Meinung darf ich schon noch haben?
Insb. wenn jmd denkt, "alle Biker" seien seiner Meinung.

Beachtung städtischer Einbahregelungen bedeuten üblicherweise Umwege im Minutenbereich.

Plante man beispielsweise einen Goldseeweg als Tagestour, möchte nach der Furkelhütte evtl. den Almweg weiter bis zur Glurnser Alm fahren, ggf. unterwegs die ein oder andere Pause einlegen und bei Tageslicht wieder im Tal sein, dann würde die Logistik mit dem "für alle Biker gangbarer Weg" schon schwierig.
(Im übrigen kann ich die Tour, allerdings aus anderen Gründen, so nicht empfehlen).


----------



## Alpenlocal (31. August 2010)

"Deine" Alpencross-Routen sind aber keine offiziellen Stadtnetze. 

Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen, der allen anderen Bikern im schlimmsten Fall schaden wird.


----------



## Thalor (31. August 2010)

Der schwachsinnige Vergleich mit Einbahnstrassen kam nicht von mir, ich bin lediglich darauf eingegangen.

Um meine Aussage etwas allgemeiner zu fassen: Ich unterstütze Regeln, wenn sie einen vernünftigen Ausgleich der Interessen aller Beteiligten darstellen.
Das sehe ich bei (zeitlichen) Trailsperrungen nicht als gegeben.
Und schaden wird es allen Bikern, wenn sich solche Sperrungen als Erfolgsmodell durchsetzen und Schule machen. Dann dürfen alle Biker zukünftig zwischen 9 und 15 Uhr Mittagspause machen.


----------



## mumelter (31. August 2010)

surfer100 schrieb:


> Hier die Alternative (bin ich Samstag -Radtag- bei bescheidenem und Sonntag bei super Wetter gefahren):
> Trail zu Umbrailpass - Fourcola-Joch - Pedenoletto - Pedenolo - Lago Cancano - Val Mora - St. Maria - Prad; super Trails und landschaftlich Klasse



 Danke für deinen Tip... diese Runde bin ich schon gefahren (Landschaftlich Klasse), werde bei anderer Gelegenheit mal das Val Costainas probieren...

Greets


----------



## steiggeist (31. August 2010)

wer weiß wo das ist?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOuhqSixjzc"]YouTube- 2010-07-19 vinschgau[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meri66 (31. August 2010)

das ist der Goldseetrail - jedoch mit dem rad wie oft geschrieben verboten zu fahren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. September 2010)

Ehrlich, ich glaub, die Frage war ein Witz! ;-)


----------



## Meri66 (1. September 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich glaub, die Frage war ein Witz! ;-)



jo und ich lach jetzt noch darüber ...


----------



## eDw (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,
gibt es da dieses Jahr was Neues?
Ist das Verbot noch gueltig oder wurde es wie Disskutiert teilweise aufgehoben?

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## Spenglerextrem (5. Mai 2011)

Im neu erschienenen Trailbook Vinschgau steht, daß er offiziell noch gesperrt ist, aber eine neue Regelung noch in Frühjahr/Frühsommer zu erwarten ist. Ausserdem, daß er faktisch immer befahren wurde und das immer toleriert wurde. Der Bürgermeister, der das Verbot ausgesprochen hat ist auch nicht mehr im Amt und sein Nachfolger den Bikern freundlicher gesinnt ist.
Die Tour ist im Trailbook beschrieben mit dem Hinweis den Weg vor 10.00 oder nach 16.00 Uhr zu befahren um Konflikte mit Wanderen zu vermeiden.
Demnach sollte einer Befahrung, wenn der Schnee weg ist, eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## Hacklschorsch (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,
genau diese "Anweisung" habe ich auch am Osterwochenende mitbekommen - d.h. weiterhin: alleine oder mit einer kleinen Gruppe vor oder nach den Wanderen (früh morgens oder später abends) fahren, von der Befahrung mit einer größeren Gruppe bzw. geführten Tour würde ich abraten bis es endlich etwas Offizielles gibt.


----------



## OJMad (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir planen nächstes Wochenende ins Vinschgau zu fahren.
Gibts inzwischen eine EINDEUTIGE Regelung für den Goldseeweg?

Gruß
J.O.


----------



## ingo3 (16. Juli 2011)

die Leute auf dem Video haben jetzt ein Problem. Sie haben den Goldseeweg unerlaubt befahren. Pech für sie. Habe den Link an die Forstbehörde weitergeleitet.


----------



## werner_s (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

alle aktuellen Info holst du dir am besten von Martin Gruber.
Vinschgaubike.com oder besuchst sie direkt in Goldrain.
Wenn einer was weiß, dann er.
Gruß Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (16. Juli 2011)

ingo3 schrieb:


> die Leute auf dem Video haben jetzt ein Problem. Sie haben den Goldseeweg unerlaubt befahren. Pech für sie. Habe den Link an die Forstbehörde weitergeleitet.



Ja, da ist wieder einer päpstlicher als der Papst!  :kotz:


----------



## mountainbikerit (6. August 2011)

Freunde - gute Nachrichten aus dem Vinschgau.

Der Goldseeweg ist seit 05.08.2011 offizell wieder befahrbar. Die vorgeschlagene Zeitregelung wurde vom neuen Bürgermeister von Stilfs akzeptiert und nun offiziell in Kraft.

Also bitte haltet euch an die Zeiten vor 10.00 Uhr morgens (besser wäre vor 09.00 Uhr) und ab 16.00 Uhr nachmittags.

Mehr Infos findet ihr unter www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## damage0099 (6. August 2011)

super!!!!


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (6. August 2011)

Hier noch die offizielle Version von der Gemeinde Stilfs! 

http://data.gvcc.net/pdf/095/ALTRO/2011/835ABF0E-C804-0C94-BF15-99511C480067.pdf



So Stur sind die Vinschger ja doch nicht!


----------



## Hofbiker (6. August 2011)

Hurra, 

da hat der Bürgermeister doch Verständnis für die Biker Gäste, die auch Geld in die Gemeindekassa und Region bringen, auch noch Arbeitsplätze sichert!


Danke


----------



## Thalor (6. August 2011)

Das mag ja besser sein als vorher, aber ein Grund zum jubeln?
Weil man jetzt wieder offiziell einen Weg zu Zeiten nutzen darf, an denen eh kein Wanderer da sein will? Damit bleiben wir Biker Bergbesucher 2. Klasse.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Mountainbiker *gleichberechtigte* Bergbesucher sind und als solche anerkannt werden sollten.
Ob es dann sinnvoll ist und Spaß macht, mitte August an einem Sonntag Mittag über den Goldseeweg zu fahren, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber das soll doch bitte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (6. August 2011)

Da kann ich nur sagen: Super Sache! 

Dem mit der Gleichberechtigung stimme ich zwar grundsätzlich auch zu, aber ob sich das jemals erreichen lässt bezweifle ich momentan noch etwas. Und die neue Regelung macht ja zumindest mal einen deutlichen Schritt auf uns Mountainbiker zu.


----------



## eDw (6. August 2011)

beat schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen: Super Sache!
> 
> Dem mit der Gleichberechtigung stimme ich zwar grundsätzlich auch zu, aber ob sich das jemals erreichen lässt bezweifle ich momentan noch etwas. Und die neue Regelung macht ja zumindest mal einen deutlichen Schritt auf uns Mountainbiker zu.



Dito!


----------



## mountainbikerit (10. August 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Das mag ja besser sein als vorher, aber ein Grund zum jubeln?
> Weil man jetzt wieder offiziell einen Weg zu Zeiten nutzen darf, an denen eh kein Wanderer da sein will? Damit bleiben wir Biker Bergbesucher 2. Klasse.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Mountainbiker *gleichberechtigte* Bergbesucher sind und als solche anerkannt werden sollten.
> Ob es dann sinnvoll ist und Spaß macht, mitte August an einem Sonntag Mittag über den Goldseeweg zu fahren, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber das soll doch bitte jeder für sich entscheiden.




Hallo,

Mountainbiker sind bestimmt keine Besucher 2 Klasse - haben aber andere Möglichkeiten. 

Seh es mal positiv: Wenn ich früh morgens aus dem Shuttle steige oder auf der Tibethütte übernachtet habe -genieße ich das schöne Morgenlicht und kann den Trail ganz für mich alleine genießen. In gut 2 Stunden bist du ohne Stress auf der Furkelhütte und kannst weiter. 

Das gleiche gilt abends, schönes Abendlicht und den Weg für dich alleine.

Das macht schon Sinn, der Wanderer muss die Zeiten nutzen denn der ist viel viel länger unterwegs - abends um 16.00 Uhr losgehen --- dann wirds ganz schön knapp mit dem Abendessen.

Genau diese Regelung soll die beiden Ströme ein wenig entzerren, denn wenn 30 Biker und 30 Wanderer auf dem Goldseeweg - ich meine: Das macht doch gar keinen Spaß

Matze


----------



## Hofbiker (10. August 2011)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mountainbiker sind bestimmt keine Besucher 2 Klasse - haben aber andere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matze, 

Das ist echt super wie DU das Erklärt hast. Mit XMV (Xunder Menschen Verstand) sollte das jeder verstehen!


----------



## Thalor (10. August 2011)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Wenn ich früh morgens aus dem Shuttle steige oder auf der Tibethütte übernachtet habe -genieße ich das schöne Morgenlicht und kann den Trail ganz für mich alleine genießen. In gut 2 Stunden bist du ohne Stress auf der Furkelhütte und kannst weiter.



Also mit dem ersten SAD-Bus klappt das (soweit ich mich erinnere) zeitlich nicht ganz. Hat aber trotzdem (unter der Woche) gereicht um den Trail fast allein zu haben.
Ggf. müsste man jetzt debattieren, ob man um 09:59 noch in den Trail einsteigen darf oder schon an der Furkelhütte sein müsste. 

Dass keiner Spaß hat, wenn zu viel Gedränge ist, sehe ich ja auch so - sagte ich bereits. Finde nur, dass es der mündige Biker einfach selbst entscheiden (dürfen) sollte.

Es ist ja vermutlich auch ein Unterschied, ob man nun an besagtem Sonntag Mitte August um 10:01 in den Trail steigt oder an einem Mittwoch Ende September (falls noch ned geschneit hat).
Das ist natürlich reine Spekulation, ich habe keine Besucherstatistik erhoben! 

Naja, egal. Mag einfach die Bevormundung nicht.


P.S.:
Das Verbot (bzw. jetzt die Beschränkung) am Goldseeweg ist ja leider nicht die einzige in Südtirol. Im Raum Bozen hats einige Schilder an Wegen, die erheblich weniger Wandereraufkommen haben.


----------



## eDw (10. August 2011)

@ Thalor 
geh bei Matze vorbei, wenn Du das naechste mal im Vinschgau bist und trink einen Kaff mit Ihm. Ausserdm Shuttelt er 2x die Woche zum Stilfserjoch hoch fuer einen guten Preis.


Eine Frage. Was ist mit dem Weg von Der Sesvenna Huette rueber zu den Pfaffenseen am Hang entlang. Da steht auch ein Schild. Gilt hier auch die Vormittags- / Nachmittagsregelung?

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2011)

Danke für den erfolgreichen Kampf um diese Regelung.
Zu den Einwänden paßt ein Zitat von H. Böll: "Politik ist weder eine Wissenschaft noch eine Kunst, sie ist nicht einmal ein Handwerk, sie ist ein von Tag zu Tag sich neu orientierender Pragmatismus, der bemüht sein muss, die Macht und deren Möglichkeiten übereinander zu bringen"

Ich denke euch ist der bestmögliche Kompromiss gelungen. Einen Dank aus dem fernen Hamburg

Robert

P.S.: Heute ist nicht alle Tage. ich komm wieder, kein Frage!


----------



## Thalor (10. August 2011)

Ähm....
Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar auch nicht die "Lobby-Arbeit" gering schätzen.
Sorry, falls das so rüber gekommen ist.


----------



## mountainbikerit (10. August 2011)

Nochmals zum Verständnis für alle:

Ihr solltet schon vor 10.00 Uhr (ich persönlich empfehle 09.00 Uhr) am Stilfserjoch losfahren - dann klappts mit dem Flow.

Also enjoy...


----------



## mountainbikerit (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

noch liegt noch zuviel Schnee, aber in drei, vier Wochen ist der Goldseeweg wieder befahrbar.

Ich habe letztens mit Bürgermeister Tschenett gesprochen, welcher sehr positive Rückmeldungen erhalten hat. Fast alle Biker haben sich an die Zeitangaben gehalten, es gab fast keine Reklamationen, die vielleicht dieses Jahr mit mehr Informationshintergrund gänzlich vermieden werden können.

Ich darf euch auch im Namen des Bürgermeisters eine gute Bikesaison wünschen.

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2012)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> noch liegt noch zuviel Schnee, aber in drei, vier Wochen ist der Goldseeweg wieder befahrbar.
> 
> ...



Das ist schade, war aber zu befürchten. Hätte mir gerne den Giro angesehen und dann den Goldseetrail abgeritten...


----------



## basti313 (16. Mai 2012)

> Ihr solltet schon vor 10.00 Uhr (ich persönlich empfehle 09.00 Uhr) am Stilfserjoch losfahren - dann klappts mit dem Flow.


Das klappt dann wohl am besten mit Übernachtung auf dem Joch, oder? Also am Vortag das Auto in Stilfs abstellen und hoch kurbeln?

Mit der Variante in der Früh starten und hoch fahren um gegen 16Uhr in den Trail zu kommen wird man wohl mit einigen Wanderern kollidieren, die einfach länger brauchen, oder?


----------



## basti313 (16. Mai 2012)

> Egal ob Wanderer dir entgegen kommen oder nicht.


Die möchte ich ja eher wegen dem "Flow"  vermeiden.



> Rotsocken


???


----------



## Gekko (7. Juni 2014)

Weiß einer zufällig wie die aktuelle Situation vor Ort ist?


----------



## MATTESM (8. Juni 2014)

(doppelposting bitte löschen)


----------



## MATTESM (8. Juni 2014)

Streckensperrung für MTBiker nach 10h  -  also früh starten... oder erst nach 16h, denn da ist er auch wieder erlaubt... ! An dieser Zeitenregelung hat sich nichts verändert.
Grüße
Mathias


----------



## schotti65 (20. Juli 2016)

Weiss jemand, wie die aktuelle Schneesituation ist? Vor 1 Woche war noch zu viel Schnee zum Radln am Joch oben.


----------



## Fridosw (20. Juli 2016)

Bin heut zu Fuß mit der Family von der Dreisprachenspitze ca. 2km in Ri. Furkelhütte gelaufen.
Dort oben waren 18 Grad und alles staubtrocken.
Bis auf aufgeweichte Minimalschneereste abseits des Weges alles gut.


----------



## schotti65 (20. Juli 2016)

Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

wir sind ab dem 23.07. in Latsch und wollen Mitte nächster Woche den Goldseeweg fahren.
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Weg frei und fahrbar ist?

Danke

Gruss Albert


----------



## Tattoopat (21. Juli 2016)

Servus!----Wir sind letztes Wochenende von Prad bis zum Stilfserjoch mit dem MTB hochgefahren und den Goldseeweg runter...is alles super zum fahren...nur ab und zu muss mann wegen zu viel Geröll das bike schieben 
Viel Spass!!


----------

